# MARCH/APRIL CYCLERS



## kara76

having cycling girls

im gona be a may girl but might hang out here as my ec will be right at the start on may

got to get the op done first then its all go


----------



## Queenie1

hopefully i'll be joining this thread should be having ec week beg 6th april.  ( hopefully as long as dh back op goes ahead on monday- please please let it happen)


----------



## kara76

wow your'll be getting the best easter eggs ever

i could have been april but chose some healing time


----------



## PixTrix

Yay thanks Kara. 

Hope hubby op goes ahead and makes a speedy recovery Queenie. I too should be having ec week 6th April! x


----------



## chally85

i got my fet planning app on the 2nd of march so i will probably cycling with you all, i also have an op to get out of the way kara, i took you advice and i am having my ankle surgery on the 28th of this month.

  for every one


----------



## Cath34

That sounds great girls, we are all cracking on with it all again and we all seem to be quite close together which is also good.
Queenie, just a quick note, how long after your hubbie's op will you be having EC as my husband had an op 18th Dec and we are meant to be EC Feb 16th and as he's on medication for pain relief etc.. we may need to cancel this time and delay it as the drugs affect the sperm according Lyndon. He has always had a very good sperm result in the past but they are concerned that it wont be due to drugs. Am I making sense? I don't want you to be in the same position is what I'm trying to say. Perhaps you could check out the drugs that they will give him with the clinic after his op as you dont want it to be a waste of a cycle, I know I dont and it's my NHS go too!!!


----------



## kara76

chally thats sound great, i am so pleased you decided on your op

is it in cardiff?

cath hun any news on your dh's pills?


----------



## Cath34

Yah Kara, just had some news now and have posted on the other thread! x


----------



## Laura36

I'm not sure whether I should be on here instead of Jan/Feb?  If AF doesn't arrive soon it'll be EC mid March or later.  At the moment I reckon it would be w/c 9th March.  

It's great that there's quite a few of us cycling at the same time or near enough.  Lots of support and hopefully loads of BFP's too!!


----------



## Queenie1

laura i hope af arrives soon for you it must be so frustrating for you.

cath thanks for you advice and concern. dh op is tomorrow and my ec is arranged for 6th april. not sure what med's they will give him but at moment he has been on tremadol. i hoping by ec he will have easied off the painkillers will wait and see how things go but i will be prepared to delay if necessary also we do have sperm frozen as on our last cycle we didn't no if dh would be able to come to ec ( as he was supposed to have had op then) glad to hear that you don't have to delay your tx now.


----------



## Jule

Good luck Queenie for DH op tomorrow, hope all goes to plan.

Good luck Chally for your op.

Im gonna be March sometime as well.  I hope to down reg with Feb cycle whenever that may be. We will be having FET as we have 3 ready to use.  Will prob take mini pill middle of Feb if i havent sen AF to make me bleed ready to start inj.


----------



## Jule

Well guys bit of good news.  Started AF today so rang clinic and i can start with this cycle.  SO start inj beginning of Feb and plan for FET week 16th March.  Cant belive im off again-how time flies..


----------



## miriam7

whoo hooo great news jule ..wnt be long at all now   come on bfp's


----------



## kara76

jule that is great news woo hoo lift off

queenie how is your dh?


----------



## Queenie1

hi all,

sorry i having been on for a while been busy visiting dh. thankfully on monday he had his back op, and today he come home, can't believe how much i have missed him. ( so glad that this op didn't happen last year whilst cycling as i found it very stressfull worry about him). is is ok don't no yet if op has worked he is on painkillers at moment. he can't drive for 6 weeks and won't start physio for 6 weeks either. but i'm really pleased to have him home.


----------



## chally85

hi e1

so glad everything went well for your dh Queenie hope you are well.

going in for my op next wednesday and im realy nervous, can't decide weather to have epidural and sedation or just get knocked out.

im having the op at prince charles hospital in merthyr.

question for anyone: when i start the supercure (i think thats how you spell it) how many weeks of injections am i looking at? also is it a pen like puregon or syringes?

thankyou girls hope you are all well.

xxx


----------



## Jule

Queenie glad everything went well with your DH. AT least now its over he just has to concentrate on getting better.

Chally god luck for your op next wed, im sure everything will be fine.  HAs the aneasthetist given you the choice of sedation or has he recommended what you have.

I think its about 4 weeks that you inject the suprecur for, i start it the beginning of feb and my fet is march 16th so its about a month. Its syringes and needles you use small orange needles and a 1ml syringe.  Its very easy to do and you won t feel anything.


----------



## kara76

chally

good luck with your op, i would go with anything other than a GA but thats cause im wierd, saying that i like the feeling of  a GA lol

the suprecur comes in a bottle an you will draw it into a syringe, not a pen......down reg usually takes around 14 days but this can be longer depending of clinic fitting you in


----------



## miriam7

chally if its your choice i would pick being knocked out too


----------



## Flash123

Hi everyone,

Hopefully I will be joining you all soon. Having planning appointment on Feb 3rd so hoping to start as soon as poss.   Can't wait - it seemed so long away at the time but I can't believe how fast it has come around. 

Good luck to all, 

Speak soon

love
Liz XXXXX


----------



## kara76

liz that is great

i think i might just get into april, not sure though as im trying to work it round work and ec when im off would be brill


----------



## Flash123

Me too,

Hopefully I can persuade them to start my down reg. at the end of March. that way I can have ec and et during my easter hols and only take 1 week off for R & R. Might see you there. They say spring is a good time for new life. Fingers crossed hey.


----------



## miriam7

good luck liz not long till you get your dates will be here before you know it now


----------



## Queenie1

hi liz do you work in a school as you mentioned easter hols. i am hoping to have ec/et week beg 6th april which for my school is week before easter hols so that my 2ww will be my 2 weeks off for easter.  good luck for you app


----------



## PixTrix

Good luck Liz x


----------



## kara76

i am sure that they can fit you in if you explain hun

im looking at the end of april and will be on the short protocol so its all new for me


----------



## chally85

i had a phone call last friday from the hospital saying they couldn't do the opperation as they didn't have the equipment to do it so my op is now wednesday comming  .

i wish they would hurry up im worried it will affect my fet cycle.

how is everyone?


----------



## Flash123

You poor thing chally. a big   fom me to you!!

Yeh I teach in a primary school in the Rhondda so it would be so much easier of i could be squeezed in during the hols but i am not going to worry that much. if they can't and i need the time off tough, i'll just have to take it. i have a fab head who i know will be great. I am not going to take any chances at all  - we have waited too long for this so am going to give it every chance i can. Can't believe appointment is on tuesday. It seems like forever and ever and ever and ever we have been waiting but i know many people feel the same so musn't grumble. 
Take care  everyone

XXX


----------



## Jule

Sorry Chally your appt has been delayed. How awful you prepare for  a date and then it gets changed.  Hopefully next week will go ahead..

Good luck Liz for you appt, there's exciting you will have something to plan for very soon now.


----------



## Laura36

Chally, what a nightmare having to wait til next week. Hope all goes ok. 

Liz, good luck for your open evening.  You'll be jabbing before you know it! 

I'm officially joining the March/April cyclers given AF still not here.  
Jule - did you say it'll take 4 days after finishing the norithesone (sp?)??  Stopped taking them Tues night.
Based on AF arriving by the weekend I'll be in for EC w/c 23rd March.  Just    I have enough follicles to get that far....

Who else is cycling in March or April?  Queenie, Kara......


----------



## Jule

Yes Laura mine was normally 4 days i think it has been 5 days but certainly no longer.  Im sure you will bleed on the weekend and then your off  .  Im having FET on 16th March so we will all be together.  It seems most of us will be around the same time.


----------



## Laura36

Thanks Jule.  Great news that you're doing 16th March.


----------



## kara76

chally what a big pain in the butt

liz good luck with your appointment, waiting is a pain

hiya everyone else

im gona have ec end of april i think


----------



## kara76

i can't believe it almost 4 weeks til my op and 11/12 weeks ish til ec

jeez and i still haven;t decorated like i said i would lol


----------



## Laura36

better get choosing the colours Kara!!


----------



## kara76

nah sod it, i will wait now til im pregnant and hope its not a long wait


----------



## Queenie1

chally sorry to hear your op has been delayed 

liz good luck with your app. you might like this thread that i chat on it is for teachers having tx
www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=167488.msg2767544;topicseen#new

laura hope you af arrives on the weekend. i'm hoping to have ec week beg 6th april

your op won't be long now kara


----------



## miriam7

this is going to be a very busy and lucky   thread soon


----------



## Jule

Hope so, hope we are all lucky


----------



## Queenie1

spoke to clinic yesterday about dh being on morphine based painkillers and they said it would effect his sperm and it will take 3 months to leave his system. 

but good news is we can go ahead as last cycle we froze some sperm- i was unsure if using frozen wouldn't be as good as fresh but the embrologist i spoke to said that frozen was just as good just gave them more work to do. 

so hooray going ahead with tx!!! 

have planning app 10th feb


----------



## kara76

queenie phew panic over

so you will know the bigger picture on the 10th wow thats not long at all

you girl are all ahead of me i have to get this op done first but everything is in place yay yay


----------



## Queenie1

you won't be far behind us and its def not long till your op now. it must feel good at last to have plans in place.


----------



## kara76

it feels very good, its been a long time coming and months and months since my last cycle


----------



## Laura36

Brilliant news Queenie that you can use the frozen swimmers and get going again soon.  10th Feb isn't far away either.

Kara, you'll only be a couple of weeks behind us if you're thinking end April.  Once you're op is done it'll come around v fast.

AF arrived yesterday finally so looks like I start d/reg on 20th Feb.  Hope I've worked this out right but 2 weeks down reg then baseline scan on 6th March. I think they always start stimms on a Tuesday so by that thinking I'll be EC w/c 23rd March.  I'm thinking super positive about making it to EC girls


----------



## kara76

yay yay at last hun

they start stimms on a Monday or tuesday wth the long protocol

im kinda wonder how to time my cycle as i will be on the pill with short protocol


----------



## Queenie1

laura so glad af has arrived, you will get to ec


----------



## kara76

laura you stay postive hunni

things are gona move for us all now and i hope and pray we all get there

anyone doing anything in prep for tx


----------



## Queenie1

as i said i my other post i'm thinking of acupuncture or might go for a aromatherapy massage not sure which one to go for.

what about you.


----------



## kara76

ive been taking

santagon pronatal and high dose omega 3 fish oils for months


----------



## Queenie1

before last tx i took just ordinary folic acid but during tx took santagon pronatal. ( don't like taking the santagon as the tablets are quite large and i don't like swallowing them, whereas the others are very small.)


----------



## kara76

aww hun

i can now swallow 2 massive pills at once, the fish oil is even bigger lol, mad i know

luke is also taking wellman purely just to try something

we really need this to work now i would stand on my head for 2 weeks if it helped lol


----------



## Queenie1

it will work for you this time i feel very positive for you that it is your turn next.


----------



## Jule

There's exciting for you Queenie and Laura.  Not long now til you both start tx.  Laura glad AF arrived, how many days was that after stopping norethisterone?

Kara not long now.  Just was thinking about you and your op.  You're having your tube unblocked arent you?  WHat difference will this make when ahving IVF/ICSI as you are not letting the eggs travel down the tubes?


----------



## kara76

jule im having my remaining tube removed completey, its clipped anyway as its not use and was full of fluid so they clipped it as its stuck to my bowel. its tricky to remove so im hoping mr g can do it, at the very least the tube will be cut between clips to make sure no fluid ever leaks into the uterine cavity

i know all too well its gona hurt and its gutting really that it wasn't removed last time

i get alot of pain from adhersions and this nasty tube

how ya doing jule

yay yay tomorrow is the 1st feb


----------



## Jule

Oh never it doesnt sound a very nice procedure but if your getting pain now at least that will ease after.    I was thinking they were gonna try and unblock it and was wondering why? obviously not tho im always thinking DH says i think to much  

Im fine just eaten a lovely chinese and had a shandy.  I feel so full like im gonna pop  

Hope your chinese Kara was nice.
You were saying about moving your stuff into the shed for your car, do you live in a cottage?

Cant beleive its Feb tom, Jan has gone so quick.


----------



## kara76

i live in a terrace house without a gargage and we have tons of car stuff so we have rented a big shed down the road


----------



## Jule

Oh i bet you got loads of stuff.  I thought perhaps you may have lived in a cottage in the country


----------



## kara76

i do kinda lol a small village called clunderen


----------



## Jule

Bet its nice to live in a small village, bet everyone knows your business though?


----------



## kara76

nah we keep ourselves to ourselves and never really mix lol


----------



## Jule

Oh we're the same we say hello to our neighbours and thats it, to be honest we always clash with us both working full time.  I think our neighbours are out all the time as well.  Do your family live near?


----------



## Laura36

Jule, AF arrived after 3 days from stopping the tablets.  So that's pretty good.  Glad I took them as no idea if it would have ever shown up otherwise.

I live in a terrace too with no garage.  I love the house but it's a pain not having anywhere to store things apart from the loft which is a pain to use.

I'm not really doing anything at the moment prior to tx.  Taking pregnacare again thou.  I have thought about acupuncture with the lady in Cardiff who is renouned for fertility but it would cost me about £400 and I can't possibly mention that to DH.  He thought last time I had acupuncture (prior to IVF) for about 18 months that it was a complete waste of time.

Queenie- you are in abergavenny aren't you?  I used a lady there for chinese herbs and acu and i felt she was very good. Let me know and I can give you her name etc.  She is a lecturer at the chinese medicine school in Reading and was recommended to me so must be quite good.


----------



## Queenie1

thanks laura i've pm you.


----------



## ebonie

A friend of a friend has pcos and was told that she would never catch naturally as her eggs are no good !!
well she had four refexology sessions somewhere in cardiff and yes girls she is pregnant she swears that it was the reflexology, she have tried for years and this is the first time she had refexology,  Some food for thought ladies !!!


----------



## Queenie1

thanks em it is def food for thought. dh thinks acu is a waste of time but thinks having some aromatherapy massages will  be better and more relaxing for me. ( and cost less)


----------



## ebonie

It is certinatly something to think about this is what i have found out so far 
http://www.acupuncture4women.co.uk/what_we_treat.html

good for ivf 

/links


----------



## Jule

Em did your friend catch naturally after her reflexology?


----------



## ebonie

A friend of a friend   confusing , Yes apparently she did she was on the waiting list for treatment,


----------



## Jule

Thats good i always hear of stories like that, it would be great if that happened to me, dont think it would though, mine dont seem to be any better.  WHenever i go for scan they tell me how bad they are.  SOmeothing to consider for the future though.  I looked into accupuncture in the clinic in whitchurch but it was too expensive.  I also asked my chiropractor about accupuncture but he didnt get back to me.  May push it in the future if the next tx doesnt work but hopefully wont need it.


----------



## Queenie1

the clinic in whitchurch is expensive although one of the acupuncturist works in a clinic once a week in abergavenny and it is a little bit cheaper than whitchurch but not much. 

i have read about acu on the clinic's website but some times i think of course they will say it helps so that you go there and have tx.  i am really at a lost what to do at the moment. 

just wish it was as easy as your friends friend emma.


----------



## Jule

Queenie after the last tx failed i asked Debbie and the other sister about it (forgot her name) they said that they thought it was personal choice but pesonnaly didnt think it gave an increased chance as loads of people had got pregannt without it.  I think it depends if you are a very stressful person or not


----------



## Laura36

Ebonie - reflexology may be a good plan and it's usually a lot cheaper than acu.  I had some a few times many years ago but not enough to make any difference.  Don't suppose you know who your friends friend used in Cardiff do you?

Queenie - I'm like you, really unsure whether to do anything to help particularly as it's my last tx.


----------



## ebonie

I will find out for you laura when she was telling me she said that, it was a fertility centre in cardiff and im sure she said whitchurch, but i will find out for sure for you!!


----------



## Queenie1

if someone could tell me that acu would mean i would get preg then i would not hesitate but its the uncertainty that you could be wasting hundreds of pounds on something that could not make any difference to the tx and that that money could be put to paying for tx or for baby's arrival


----------



## miriam7

im not sure about accupunture i had it on my medicated frozen go it relaxed me at the time but when i got home it soon wore off    suppose its worth a try tho see if you like it


----------



## Queenie1

thanks miriam, not sure what i will do yet.

how are you any snow in newport


----------



## miriam7

im good no stomach pains last 2 days just me getting up to toilet about 12 times last night   only 5 minutes worth of snow ..i want loads !


----------



## Queenie1

that good to hear, well at least you have an excuse for getting up in the night i always have to get up

well if we don't get anymore snow i will  be going to school tomorrow and we are walking to church brrr


----------



## miriam7

its not looking good for you still no snow here


----------



## popsi

ebonie.. i had reflexology for over 2 years, whilst it was lovely it obviously did not work for me, given up now as was just a constant reminder of tx

i had acu for another unrelated condition, i personally did not like it at all and found it painful not relaxing at alll, but i know some people love it, so i guess it depends on the type of person you are


----------



## ebonie

I would fancy reflexology more than acupuncture seems a bit painful


----------



## Laura36

Had my appt with Dr long this morning.  Our baby didn't have any chromosomal problems so it was just the limb body wall defect that caused it. So good news for moving forward with our new tx.


----------



## kara76

aww hun, i am glad that it is good news for you

bless ya

you ok?


----------



## Laura36

Yeh, I'm ok thanks.  Was a bit sad this morning meeting her brought it all back a bit. At least it's all good news to start tx.  Booked in my ec for w/c 23r March today also which is good.


----------



## kara76

aww hun its ok to be sad and you will always remember and thats not a bad thing

im so pleased you can now move forward


----------



## ebonie

Aww laura im glad that it went ok, Must have been very hard loads of   for ur next tx


----------



## Queenie1

laura glad it went well, and that you can now move on to your tx.


----------



## PixTrix

Good luck for your tx Laura


----------



## miriam7

hope your ok laura ...glad you have your ec date booked


----------



## Jule

Glad you appt wasnt too bad.  At least you know no problems and you can move on to next go without that worry.  You will only be a week behind me, it wont be long now. I start sprecur next Mon.


----------



## Jule

Glad Miriam you are feeling better.  
Hope everyone else ok?


----------



## Laura36

Aw thanks girls.  I'm relieved that we don't need to be too concerned with chromasome problems although I can't promise not to panic like mad if I get pregnant again  

Jule - it'll be great having some cycle buddies even if we're not exactly the same week.  And good when we get pregnant to be similar stages!


----------



## Jule

oh yes definately im   that we will all get preganant must be due for some BFP now i think we are all going to be lucky this time


----------



## LJE

Good luck girls, sending you lots of


----------



## Flash123

Hiya all,

Laura I am so pleased that soon you will be able to start your tx. Like many others have said - I have a really, really really good feeling about this year. So fingers crossed.

Thanx Queenie for that fab link to the teachers. It was great to read about others who have the same probs as us. You do sometimes think that it is only you so that was fab. Thanx again.

Braved the snow today (had to abandon car on way home and walk the rest of the way!!) and had planning appt. Next period it is go ahead for our first IVF. It has taken over 3 years of appt and waiting to gat this far and now it is here I feel really strange. Did anyone else feel that way? For the first time I am scared. Not of the physical stuff but all of the emotional things and that really isn't me. I am not a worrier but I suppose I haven't been through this before. Sorry to have a moan but I thought if anyone felt the same it wouold be one of you who could help.

Take care all


----------



## kara76

liz thats great , not about leaving the car and walking in the snow 

so did they say when ec will be? have you got your drugs?

tell us all

we are here to help you through it and being scared is normal


----------



## Jule

I was aprehensive about the whole roller coaster.  Like you said you wait a long time to get there and then you dont knwo how to feel.  I was very naive first time around though and just assumed it would work so it was a shock when it didnt.  Second time was hard as well but im feelimng bit better this time.  I think its only natural to be nervous, its the unknown and the whole process but once you get started  you will just go with it.  It is an exciting time but an emotional one aswell.  Good luck and stay positive


----------



## Flash123

thanx ladies,

Yeh I have my drugs Kara. Some are the same as the ones i took when i had the iui so i am not too worried about that. Just missed this period so have to wait for next   Start down regging on March 14th and Baseline scan is arranged for March 30. EC is planned for april 13th which is easter mon. Mrs janet said she thought the clinic would be open but if not i would down reg for another week. Do you think this will cause any probs?

Then they have penciled in et for a week later. i thought blastocyst transfer was 5 days but my head was in a spin and i didn't register what she said today so i didn't query this.

Bloods showed I have sensitive ovaries so have to watch for OHSS but was ok during iui so hoping that continues.


----------



## Jule

What were your levels Liz?


----------



## kara76

down regging a week longer will be fine, i down regged for 5 long weeks first time round

i can't see how they can closed when people are booked in but i suppose this depends of how many are!!!

IUI is a good way of learning the ropes so to speak

yeah blastocyst are day 5 embryos, egg collection is day 0, so if ec was on a monday blastocyst transfer would be on the saturday

so what dose of stimms are you on?


----------



## Flash123

To be honest Jule I didn't ask. I feel twp know but my head was in the shed . Wasn't expecting her to say next monthg so was in shock (a bit)

Is that the suprecur Kara? I am on the standard 0.5ml  and 150 menopur.


----------



## kara76

suprecur is for down reg and the menopur is to stimmulate your ovaries

its all exciting stuff


----------



## Flash123

Thanx ladies,

Speak to you soon Night night


----------



## Jule

There's so much to take in and to start off with you just go with what they say. I made so many notes on my fisrt cycle and was so confused but it does get easier


----------



## kara76

i better get sorted to watch growns ups (so funny)

night night all

sweet dreams


----------



## Jule

Night night Kara-speak tomorrow..
Im off aswell want to be fresh for tomorrow


----------



## Laura36

Hey Liz, well done you're on your way now!  It's normal to feel apprehensive but it's also very exciting. 

Hi Kara and Jule.

Kara - technical question for you.  How come some people go for blasts?  I guess I didn't/won't get the option as I don't respond well only 2 embryos last time.  Presume they just want to put them back quickly.
Should I assume I don't have implantation probs having BFP last time?


----------



## miriam7

hiya laura i think you have to have a certain amount of embys to try for blastocyst ...i would think after your bfp you shouldnt have implantation probs as ivf worked first go   liz easter monday has to be a good sign for plenty of eggs ..its also my due date


----------



## kara76

laura i wouldn't say you have implantation problems

blastocyst are use when they are unable to pick the best embryos at day 3, say you have 5 grade 1 8 cell embryos well its like rouletter trying to pick the best so blastocyst culture would be advised with me however i need to try for blasts to see if any get there cause if none do well that might be a big problem for us!!! saying that embryos that do not reach blastocyst in the lab could well do in the uterus!!! its a gamble

40% of embryos SHOULD make blastocyst


----------



## kara76

i might move my spot and go with ec first week in may due to work more than anything lol

check out my ticker!!!! isn't it lush


----------



## Jule

Kara ticker looking good on days now rather than months.  That really is count down bet you cant believe you are finally nearly here.


----------



## kara76

its been a long wait i can tell ya and im more than ready now


----------



## Jule

Wouldnt be long now and then at least you can move forward and start counting for the treatment, im sure you'll be jumping for joy at that stage


----------



## kara76

lol i will be after a few days lol

hoping luke might take a day or 2 off to be with me


----------



## Queenie1

liz glad link was helpful to you. great news on your app you will be having ec week after me i am booked in for w/b 6th april.
one of the nurses i spoke to said if treatment is planned then staff have to go in so hopefull they won't delay tx.

kara your ticker looks fab now with only days on it.


----------



## kara76

thanks queenie

wow april is only round the corner and they say spring/summer is the best time for tx (i don't believe it lol)


----------



## Queenie1

well i'm going on the fact that ec/et should be 6th april which is called holy week ( a friends said i was loooking for divine intervention) also easter is about eggs and new life so fingers crossed


----------



## kara76

yeah hun postive thoughts are good for the body and mind

im cooking dinner and can't wait to watch grand designs later, i love it. lukes roll cage for his car has arrived and is now in the living room

i will have to start a may thread once i get confirmed dates lol


----------



## Laura36

Hopefully if all goes to plan I'll be doing my preg test on Easter weekend, so hope for the good fortune of holy week and easter eggs, new life.


----------



## Queenie1

hi all 

well had my planning app today it was supposed to be at 3pm but didn't go in till 3.40. they were very busy and running out of rooms. any way everything is planned i'm d/r march9th with suprecur then stimming with puregon 300iu daily.. i also asked about taking low dose asprin and they said i could if i wanted so may start that when i start d/r. really excited now can't wait to go again. forgot to say my amh level was 16


----------



## kara76

wow thats a good amh level queenie

so when is ec?


----------



## miriam7

good news queenie will be here before you know it


----------



## Laura36

Well done Queenie, great AMH of 16!!  

I start down reg on 19th Feb which is a week tomorrow, woo hoo.

I've been keeping up the exercise although not sure whether that'll help.  I do feel much fitter although haven't lost any weight.

Question for you girls: should I stop exercise whilst stimming?


----------



## kara76

the answer is it is up to you, there is no need to but you might find your ovaries will ache after exercise


----------



## Queenie1

e/c is week beg 6th april.

laura i think i would do light exercise if i felt well enough. i hope to continue with my yoga all the way to et then i will  stop.

can someone explain the amh level and what it means don't really understand it


----------



## PixTrix

Good luck for starting down reg Laura.

I'm booked in w/c 6th April too Queenie, but I'm doing antagonist protocol. Good luck. x


----------



## Queenie1

pix will have to look out for you at ec. good luck  with your tx. when do you start yours


----------



## PixTrix

Sure will.

On the pill at the mo and going for baseline scan on 23rd March so all being well will start stimms then. Suppose I should count myself lucky only having 2 weeks of injections!


----------



## Laura36

Woo hoo, got my drugs today. Also have booked in some reflexology to help relax.

Ready to start now!


----------



## miriam7

your all ready then laura    ...not long now just seen your sig 6 days to go !


----------



## Laura36

Yep, thanks Miriam it's really soon now.  Just has to work though as I've no idea what I'll do it if doesn't  . It'll be the end of the road for us.
So, I'm really focussed on trying to have a BFP and am feeling more positive today. Actually I really would like twins given that I won't have the chance for a sibling if only 1!!


----------



## Queenie1

i pray that you get twins laura. how many embryo's you having put back.  

if this tx doesn't work would you consider adoption. that is my plan have 2 more goes at tx then will go for adoption


----------



## kara76

queenie sounds like you have a plan, for me if it doesn't work soon im gona go for some to carry for us or donor i think


----------



## Queenie1

i think it is good to have a plan. i had not thought about someone carry for us until one of my best friends offered, and i have to say i have thought about it. my friend has 2 children and fell preg on her 1st goes for both boys and has very good pregnancies and giving birth was so easy for her they just popped out really quickly. if i did consider it and don't think my friend would be the best choice cos she has 2 boys and 2 jobs and is always on the go.


----------



## Laura36

DH really doesn't want to adopt so it'll really be the end of the road. I guess we could talk about donor eggs and we briefly talked about it but he's not that keen. To be honest it's really more about having enough of all this for the last 5/6 years. He really just wants his wife back and our lives back.  Don't think it'll be as straightforward as that for me.  A new lady at work I found out has been through all this and stopped 2 years ago.  She said she went very nutty for about 6 months, took antidepressants etc but after that has managed to deal with it.  She's doing much better now.  
For me I'd want things to change. Not sure what but something big. Like living overseas for a bit, travelling or moving house.  Don't know but I couldn't deal with just carrying on as now.

Sorry, don't want to be depressing but this is what's bothering me so much at the moment.  Can't really talk to anyone about it except on here.  So thanks for reading and listening, you're all wonderful friends


----------



## kara76

hey i think its good to talk about these feeling

we have been having treatment in cardiff now for 4 years next month and i never ever thought we will still be waiting but we are

adoption isn't something for us, it can be rewarding for so many people and i envy people than can stop treatment and go for it but i can't, i have learnt so much about myself and i truely believe that one day we will get the gift of life, my heart aches for it and now its all getting closers im excited and very scared too.


----------



## Queenie1

well that is what we are all here for to help each other. feel free to talk away we are all here to listen to what ever you want to say. if i can help and i hope i can help you. you have been through such a lot, you have been trying for such a long time where i have only been trying for just over 2 years and i find it so difficult now so i can imagine it must be even harder on you. just look after your self and if you need me just say. but i have a good feeling that this will work for you you deserve it sending loads and loads of


----------



## Laura36

Aww thank you, you've got me   now!

Kara, I agree adoption is wonderful for so many and personally I'd probably be up for it if DH was. But I have to respect his feelings on it and would never pressurise him.


----------



## kara76

anyone been crying more lately?

im not sad as such just thinking omg it will be me again and i know it affects me so much


----------



## Laura36

yep, def much more emotional at the moment. Doesn't take very much to have me crying lately.  I think it's got to be normal though. It's such a huge thing that we're all doing.


----------



## popsi

good luck to everyone.. i hope that none of you have to make the decisions we did, but all i can say is for the last 6 months since deciding that we will adopt has been the best six months of our lives in the last 8 years as we no longer plan our lives around tx etc, i am so glad we decided before we started that it would be 2 goes max then move on .. we have a future and a family on the way and that feels so wonderful, but everyone has to do what they are happy with xx good luck to you all


----------



## Queenie1

don't cry try and try and stay positive. 

i find it hard at the moment as dh was not like me wanting children for such a long time, but when we got married he wanted children as well, he has never bothered much with other peoples children but what i find hard is that his sister has had a baby and to see him with her baby i find so upsetting cos he can't believe how much he loves the baby and when i see him holding her i think about what he would be like with our own and the love he would feel for our baby.


----------



## kara76

oh yes hunni each cycle is so different

i have to say i no longer fit life around ivf i fit ivf into my life but crikey i scared


----------



## popsi

of course your scared darling,.. but i have a good feeling for you and luke xx


----------



## kara76

aww i hope your right hun

i have to get through the op next and ouch i know its gona hurt


----------



## Laura36

thanks popsi. We decided up front that 3 goes would be it!

Queenie, I know what you mean. I've been thinking about having children since I was about 25!  And we have 2 lovely neices and 2 lovely nephews. They love DH more than me!  He plays silly games with them and does great animal impressions.  

Kara, it's so scary but the outcome can be wonderful and make it all worthwhile.  It def feels like you should get your BFP!!  Hope your op doesn't hurt too much.

I'm really glad I enjoyed being pregnant whilst it lasted.


----------



## popsi

i know hun.. the ops are not nice, but you will be fine in a few weeks, i have had them all and they horrible at the time but we soon forget about them, when you have your baby in your arms it will be worth it xx


----------



## kara76

we said 3 cycles too lol opps

aww hun i m glad you enjoyed your pregnancy and it still makes me feel very sad for you, i know you probably don't want people to be sorry but i am, it must have broke your heart, your angel will be there and i realy think this time will be fine for you.lets say i have a feeling

i think we must realised we are gona have fear as we have been there and no the effects of failing and loss but at the end of the day we must try and hey we migt just get the dream

then when our kids are 14 and turn round and say how much they hate us i will make sure they know he heart ache us and other go throught

i want a family and 2 is not a family


----------



## Laura36

Aww thanks hun.  You're absolutely right, I'm heartbroken about losing our very precious baby.  I just really hope that we both get BFP's. You have been through loads too hun   

I feel just the same about wanting a family and whilst I love DH so very much we're not a family as just 2 of us.  

I've worked out if it's successful then our babies (positive thinking re having twins) will be due on my Mum's birthday and be sagitarrians like my mum, my sister and me!  That's got to be a bit lucky.


----------



## Laura36

I'm gonna log off now and get something to eat. Talk to you tomorrow. Night x


----------



## kara76

it has to be lucky hunni
we must try and think postive, we will get there

just a shame it cost so much

good night hun, im off now too and im drunk


----------



## Flash123

Wonderous people of infinite knowledge and understanding can I please pick you brains again??

Didn't know what my AMH was until you asked kara but have found out and mine is 20.6. Is that good or bad. They explained that they don't think i will need too much stimulating to produced follies but worried now if i don't make enough! Am i being daft and over sensitive/


4 weeks last Sat to down regging - wuhooo!!!!

Nearly forgot is it ok to use an auto injector for ivf. Used it for my iui coz i am such a baby with needles but my new needles are a different size to my iui ones. What do you think? Have asked in clinic, one person said no they leak (don't know how) and one nurse said she had never heard of one before so none the wiser really!!! 

 to you all XXXX


----------



## kara76

http://www.gcrm.co.uk/downloads/Anti-Mullerian%20Hormone.pdf

this link is the scale that ivf wales use so you can see they expect you will be a high repsonder

as for the auto injector i really couldn't say as i have never used one, im sure some ivf ladies use them but i would go with what clinic say hun

wow the count down is on for a good few of us now.

2 weeks tomorrow is my op on my about 8 weeks til stimms

/links


----------



## Laura36

wow Kara, only 2 weeks til your op.  are you nervous?  

Liz, I've never used an auto injector so can't help sorry.  I've got to say though that although I was terrified about injecting myseful it was loads easier than I expected.  

3 days for me til I start down reg so very soon will be here.  Has anyone taken baby aspirin? I've read it can help with blood flow to the ovaries to help make more follicles!


----------



## miriam7

im not sure bout auto injecter either ... i had the puregon pen which was easy for stimming    laura i took baby asprin this go but it was frozen go ...so im not sure when you would start takin it as your having egg collection and im sure it thins the blood a little


----------



## kara76

laura yeah im nervous well scared lol


----------



## miriam7

orr dont be scared kara ..the op is start of good times for you


----------



## Jule

Miriam im having a frozen go this time i just read you took asprin. When did you start taking it?  WHat drugs apart from the suprecur did you take, i want to have the same as you as it worked for you. Ive been DR for 8 days now still waiting AF, FET planned for wc 16 march


----------



## popsi

kara... your in the best hands honey xx dont be too scared it will be all over before you know it   hope your ok


----------



## kara76

i just want it all to work, its all getting very real again

jule miriam had a natural fet so no drugs (progestrone was taken though)


----------



## popsi

kara.. you have to believe that it will work this time, you are doing everything to make sure that everything is 100% sorted before you start this time, and i am sure the enforced break will have done your body the world of good in preparation for it all xx


----------



## kara76

thats the thing i am very postive or at least i have been until now lol

once the op is done i will be happy


----------



## popsi

glad your positive, we are all here to support you as you have done for us remember, i know i have not posted loads but I am just so busy with all the adoption work, i think it would take less time to do an open university degree honestly !!

your op will be here before you know it then your on the right road again


----------



## Jule

2 weeks Kara time will fly by til your op.  Im sure everything will be fine, its only natural to be nervous.  Ill come and visit when you are in hospital.


----------



## miriam7

popsi you are snowed under whats next step after all the paperwork? kara wnt be long now keep up pma as theres no reason for it to fail this time   jule it was natural go so i did just have asprin and the dreaded pessaries ..i asked janet before taking to be sure and she said it was up to me ..didnt do me any harm thats for sure ..i cant remeber when i started taking them tho ..think it was bout 2 weeks


----------



## popsi

miriam.. its loads of paper work until the end of it now to be honest, lots of talking too and discussing things, good and difficulty also  , but i ok i can talk for the world lol.. and me and DH have seperate visits also, so that will be fun i am sure lol


----------



## miriam7

oh so your going to be busy for months then ! whats happened to popsis pic i cant see it...is she better now?


----------



## popsi

i dont know, i did not remove it something happened and it disapeared !!  , she is ok still has her clips in her ear and her cone on (she hates me  ) and is back to vets on saturday for check up, and possible removal of them


----------



## miriam7

or bless her ..well hope alls ok sat and they remove the collar im sure she will forgive you then .. my cats much better shes just ate my leftover macoroni cheese shes forgiven me for her vet trip last week


----------



## popsi

lol.. animals can be so fickle, a bit of food and all is forgiven  , glad that she is better though bless its horrible when they are not well,


----------



## miriam7

i know i said i would of rather of gone into labour than take her to vets i get soooo nervous ..i even took a towel to cover her after i had put her down ...she looked so ill


----------



## popsi

aww bless you it must have been awful


----------



## Flash123

Kara,to quote a big man from over the pond - 'Things are a changing' I can feel it in my bones. You have been so much help and support to others that now it is your time. Good luck and thank you my dear


----------



## miriam7

it was taking my cats to vet is my biggest fear hate seeing them ill    liz your right gotta be karas time now


----------



## Queenie1

kara this is def your time everything is in your favour.

when i went for my planning app with nurse marie shone i asked about taking asprin and she said i could and to start when ever i liked it must be a low dose asprin. i tablet dissolved in water a day.


----------



## miriam7

queenie i was taking baby asprin 75mg i wasnt sure wether you are more likely to bleed after ec


----------



## Queenie1

don't know about that miriam she didn't say when to stop taking it just said i could start now ( but i haven't was gonna wait until i start d/r) might give clinic a call and ask a few more questions.

how are you


----------



## miriam7

yeah best to check first but must be ok if they said so ..i took it up until 12 weeks ...im doing well cant believe how quick time is going


----------



## Queenie1

i can't believe how quick it is going for you. i bet you must be so excited now. have you got everything you need


----------



## miriam7

i have mostly everything only things im missing is baby bouncer chair and moses basket ..quite an important 1


----------



## Laura36

I haven't managed to get hold of the clinic but I'm going to start taking baby aspirin today. I'm down reg from tomorrow so I want it to have a couple of weeks to work!  The info I've read on the web is an Argentinian study which suggests it improves blood flow to the ovaries and significantly improved follicle numbers which is exactly what I need.
I can't see much harm in taking it - I'll ask them at my baseline scan as perhaps I should stop taking it before EC if it's likely to be a problem with bleeding.

Glad you're doing well Miriam, get that moses basket sorted!  You'll be needing that in just a few weeks.  Has your m/w talked to you about giving birth yet hun?


----------



## miriam7

im sure the asprin must be ok to take before ec as queenies been told too   no giving birth chat yet of midwife and i dont see her now till im 36 weeks ..so if i have her beforehand lets hope i know what to do!


----------



## Laura36

How are all the March/April ladies doing?
I'm on day 3 of down reg and all going fine, feel normal.

Have started baby aspirin, didn't get hold of the clinic so taking it anyway.


----------



## Cath34

Hi Ladies, 
I haven't posted for ages between everything going on in my life at the moment!!!!
Well I'm on day 8 of down regulation today!! All ok so far!! x


----------



## Laura36

Hi Cath & welcome back.  How are you doing?
I'm on day 4 of down reg so only a few days behind you!

My baseline is 5th March I think and I'm booked in for EC w/c 23rd march. Just hoping I respond well enough and get that far.  

How is your DH doing? I think when you were on before he was still healing from a nasty wound.


----------



## miriam7

nice to see you back on cath   who else is jabbing at moment ..cath,laura


----------



## Jule

Welcome back Cath hope things have settled for you at home.
Im dr at mo im day 15 and still no af.  Scan booked for friday goodness knows if they will cancel as ive still not bled.  Planned for FET wc 16 march.

Laura ive started baby asprin, i phoned clinic fri bout af and asked about it while i was on phone, they said it was fine to take.

ANy one been as late as 15 days with  no af


----------



## kara76

jule is i remember right on one of my cycles i didn't bleed until 16 days into down reg


----------



## Jule

Did that delay everything,my boobs are sore but just no bleed.

How are you feeling i read your previous post.
I was on SSSu last night and was thinking of you.  Ill be walking down there next week so plenty of opportunity to see you


----------



## kara76

yeah they put back baseline til the monday and thankfully i bleed by then so it only delayed the baseline

yeah im ok now just been a mad week really, i just want the op done an as you know im nervous about them cancelling


----------



## Jule

I know you are, i was in today and im sure all pts for SSSu were brought in.  Ive just text a friend whos there to see if she is in mon if so she can give me an idea of situation and ill let you know.  Try not to panic hopefully you will be fine and itis a tue, worse day is mon by tue things have sorted themselves out.


----------



## kara76

i tell you one thing i will not be answering my phone as they tried to cancel the first op but i didn't get the message as i stayed up near cardiff the night before and surprise i had a bed in the morning


----------



## Jule

Someone turned up today from your area, they didnt phone either! it was for a gen ward tho..
Just had text it seems things have changed and we never get to know bout SSSU as they deal with their own beds which is good cause obviously they always bring them all in.  Thats a good sign for you.  Ill keep you posted by text if i hear any more otherwise ill see you as a pt..


----------



## kara76

don't tell me anything thats bad news lol

i have to call no later than 48 hours before and can leave an answer phone message outside of office hours so im gona call on friday. i know the nurse said to me they really try never to cancel as the waiting list then goes up and they are trying to bring the waiting time down from 5 months to 14 weeks!

i look forward to seeing you and hope im not too out of it


----------



## PixTrix

Good luck to all those in middle of tx at mo.

I have got my baseline scan a month today, on the pill at the mo. I am just wondering if baseline scan has to be done on first day of cycle or any day of bleed is ok?

Thanks ladies


----------



## kara76

i thnk it needs to be done on day 1 / 2hun, it deopends when they want you to start stims

you are on the short protocol? how long are you taking the pill for?


----------



## PixTrix

Thanks Kara.
Yeah in the short protocol. They said that they wanted me to take the pill for 2 months, but said that they were full for ec in march so gave three months worth. Going to have to ring for advice tomorrow tho. The pack that I am on now finished on 4th March then the 7 day break means that I restart on 11th March and they want me to take last pill on 19th March. When I mentioned that last pack would only be for a week they said not to worry it just to induce a bleed. Going to see if can carry on without taking a break 4th March and stop as planned on 19th

Not sure what day they want me to start stims. I think I can recall day 1 of cycle so would then make sense that baseline is day 1 of cycle. Gosh there no guarantees are there. So if they have told me to stop on the thur they expect that day one would be on the mon

Gosh I wish I knew what I am doing!!


----------



## kara76

i will be taking the pill for 6 weeks and maybe even 6 weeks and a few days without a break.

I would ask them about what to do if your af comes at the weekend. I have been told to take my last pill on a thursday in a hope af will come over the weekend.........this confused me a little i have to say. i am starting on day 2 so hope af arrive on the sunday i suppose

how long after you stopped the first pack on pill did you bleed? im gona take my pill in the evening i thnk


----------



## PixTrix

Is this your first time on the short protocol Kara?

Well after alot of patience finally managed to speak to somebody! Jody said to take right through and stop on the thur. Then they'd hope that a bleed would start over the weekend and they like to scan between days 1-3.

Now not sure what day to stop the pill. I am taking in the evenings. On the last pack I took the last one on the Wed evening and on the sunday slowly started to bleed. Worried now that taking the last on thur means wont be ready for scan on the mon. Hmm I hate all these decisions lol


----------



## kara76

i would stick to what they have said, you might even come on over night on the sunday and if not give um a call and they might scan you anyway or they might put it off a day

yeah this is the first time on the short protocol for me

i called the sssu today and ask when i should call to confirm my admission and she said friday or monday as they are closed at the weekend, so i shall call friday morning. i asked how likely it was that it would be cancelled and she said at the moment they have a bed situation but it is going ahead at the moment!!!! i really don't want this cancelled i have waited long enough for it....22 weeks on the 5th march!!!and that was after they said they would back date it and they didn't


----------



## Laura36

Kara I think you should turn up with your bags packed ready for your op and demand they see you!!


----------



## Laura36

22 weeks to wait for an op is ridiculous


----------



## kara76

even if they try and cancel via answer phone i will be there lol

22 weeks is madness this is changing now to 14 weeks im told


----------



## Jule

Try not to worry now Kara ill keep you posted and ring my friends on sun for an update on the situation.  You must come in i can come and visit then pass a bit of time on my shift


----------



## PixTrix

That is madness Kara, a long wait. Such a stress for you now with the worry of cancelling. I think you would be better ringing on Fri, rather than Monday. I must admit I would be tempted to ignore calls and turn up, that way they be more likely to try and sort a bed.  I realise that if they are full, then not alot they can do but from my experience when I worked in the NHS there are ways of jiggling beds. Esp with you actually being there after travelling a long way. Hopefully all will  be well and there'll be no cancellation for you. Will be thinking of you.


----------



## Laura36

5 sleeps til my baseline scan.  No bleed yet but I'm hopeful it'll happen before Thursday.
I'm feeling very tearful this time around during down reg.  Not sure whether it's a side effect of the suprecur or just the worry about tx. 

How's everyone else for March/April doing?


----------



## PixTrix

Hope you ok Laura, a very emotional time. Good luck for your baseline on thurs x


----------



## Queenie1

hi laura,

it is a very difficult time and its normal to feel tearful. how are you finding the reflexology. i had my first massage last week which i found relaxing going again on monday so i'm hoping the massages and yoga will keep me relaxed and stress free!!!

can't believe that your baseline scan has come around doesn't seem long ago since you started d/r .

at the moment i am worrying about some slight pains i get in my adomen i think it might be my irritable bowel syndrome playing up. i hope its nothing else.


----------



## Laura36

My first reflexology is Tuesday evening. I couldn't fit it in earlier as work has been so busy but I reckon once a week now should help.

Glad your massage was good Queenie.  I keep meaning to get back into Yoga as I  love it and my back has been quite sore since November so it would help for that too.  Need to motivate myself to go - there's a great class very near my house on a Wed night.


----------



## Jule

I cant remember when i last came on here but i finally started bleeding last Thur at day 18!!
Had my scan last Friday and my lining was 5mm.  I have started HRT and next scan Fri 13th and planned for FET wc 16 March as planned. Very anxious about it this time its on my mind constantly-just   it works..

Laura dont worry im sure you'll bleed, what day are you now on your d/r?

Anyone else started tx?


----------



## PixTrix

Loads of luck to you Jule


----------



## Jule

Thanks Pix Trix.  Wish it was over and i knew the outcome, this is the worst time.

How are you?  Whats the plan for you?


----------



## Laura36

I'm on day 11 Jule.  I just keep   that I get to EC at least!  Also trying to be super positive about it working.

I started spotting today so guess that's good and I should be ok for baseline on Thursday.


----------



## kara76

yay yay af will be full flow soon hunni


----------



## PixTrix

I can imagine Jule, it seems in all this that there is waiting and more waiting. I hope the time soon flies for you and you get your BFP.

As for me It is 3 weeks until my baseline so getting closer. I am fixated with looking at my ticker!

Loads of luck to you also Laura. Looking good for baseline on thur.


----------



## chally85

hi girls

sorry i haven't been on for a while, been getting over my ankle op.  im still on crutches and it is doing my head in hobbling along  .

Im feeling a little bit nervous today, im going for my FET planning appointment and i know the rollrcoaster is starting again only this time im down reg and i didn't do it on my last cycle so im worried about the new meds, i think im having supercur & oestrogen and i've heard they make you very emotional and im worried i wont cope   then again i thought i wouldn't cope on my first cycle but i did realy well. are the drugs as bad a people make out?

how are you all?

Good luck for you op Kara i hope everythig goes well for you. xxxx


----------



## PixTrix

Hi Chally, hope  you are recovering well from your op and you are soon off your crutches.

Good luck with your planning appointment


----------



## kara76

that is spooky chally i was only thinking of you last night

you will cope hunni, the drugs for fet are easier to cope with for sure


----------



## miriam7

think i had headaches of the estrogen pills but thats all chally ... hope you get your dates


----------



## chally85

well i start the marvelous marvelon today lol and my dates are as followes.

Day to Day Guide

AF due 26th march
Treatment start day 21 of cycle suprecur 15th april
Scan and Blood test on 24 april
If all switched off start oestrogen
FET transfer  week commencing 11 may

I had a scan today and they found a cyst on left ovary, I have been having alot of pain in it so have to have a scan dayn 1-3 of AF to see if its gone, i hope it is.

perhaps i might have a cycle buddie, it would be nice lol

thanks girls

how are you all?


----------



## miriam7

good news chally..it feels good when you have a plan of action   im sure you will have a buddy i think kara will be cycling around that time  hope the cyst is nothing


----------



## kara76

chally i will be your cycle buddie

there is a may thread somewhere on the ivf wales board, i shoudl get et a few days before you if all goes to plan


----------



## Laura36

Thanks Kara. Hope all has gone brilliantly and you're not in too much pain.  You're nearly there for your cycle hun  

I had my first reflexology appt today. It was fab!  I felt totally chilled out and I've booked up another 5 appts between now and EC date.  Still   I get to EC but it's helped me feel much more positive.

How is everyone else?


----------



## Queenie1

glad reflexology went well and it has made you feel more positive. 

i'm ok thanks getting nervous now for first jab on sunday. think i will feel better once the first is out the way.


----------



## Laura36

I was nervous too before the first jab. I'm sure it'll go fine and once you're into it all goes very quickly.

How are your massages going?


----------



## Queenie1

yes i'm sure once i've done the first one i'll be fine again. 

massages are lovely have had 2 massages. have booked another in 2 weeks time. she is using almond and jojoba oil which she says is safe to use on pregnant women. will stop massages just before ec. gonna check with clinic to make sure that is ok. as some oils cannot be used if trying to conceive or are pregnant.

good luck for scan on thursday.


----------



## Cath34

Hi everyone, I'm back!! I've had a complete mare this year. My dh has been admitted to hosp 3 times in Spire Cardiff since his op in Dec. He has been v v poorly with a blood infection, which led to all sorts of tests, meningitis, pneumonia, leukemia, endocarditis and more!! They have been working blind with treatment as they cannot find the source of the infection, anyway, I have postponed treatment once in Jan and today I was supposed to have baseline but we have postponed again!! The clinic were v concerned for us and it makes sense really. Today he has turned a corner and the IV antibiotics seem to be doing something, thank God. Anyway just to let you all know I'm still here but haven't been o for ages as I've travelling back and forth to hosp everyday and staying there all day!!!! 
I hope everyone is ok, sorry I haven't read back through the threads.


----------



## Taffy Girl

Cath - lovely to hear from you again - but so sorry to hear about your poor hubby. Sounds like you ve both had a dreadful time. 
What a shame you have had to postpone again but sounds like the right thing to do. Hope hubby continues to improve and you are both fit and well for treatment soon. Take care of yourselves 

Laura - glad you are enjoying the reflexology. I had my first one this week since pre-treatment in November and realised just how much I'd missed it. 

Massages sounding good too Queenie. Reminds me - I have a voucher for one that my aunt got me for my birhday that needs using.....  Cant believe your treatment is almost here - Good luck x


----------



## Queenie1

cath so sorry to hear dh has been very ill. i hope he is on the road to recouvery now. sorry to hear you had to postpone again but i least if you wait till hubby is better then you will be less stressed whilst doing tx. take care of your self's


----------



## Jule

Cath nice to hear from you.  Sorry to hear your DH has been so unwell, hopefully he is on the mend now.

Laura and Taffy glad your enjoying your reflexology and Queenie you massage sounds lovely too.

I had my scan last fri and they found i had some cysts on my ovaries which i have never had before.  They said it could be because of the suprecur and said they should be gone by next scan on the 13th, i hope so has anyone else had these.

Plan still for FET wc 16th March   ill get a BFP


----------



## kara76

cath what a worry for you, hope he gets well soon

things are flying now girls


----------



## miriam7

nice to hear of you cath  so sorry hubbys not been well and youve had to postpone treatment again


----------



## Laura36

Had my baseline this morning with JE!!  She didn't have any clinic appts so was helping out I think.  All fine and I start stimms Monday night, hurrah
Just hoping stimms work and that reflexology helps me get lots of follies this time.


----------



## kara76

thats great laura you must be pleased

my af came in the night so i start the pill today


----------



## Laura36

Wow, great timing Kara.  How are you feeling today?  I got terrible shoulder pain after my lap but peppermint tea really helped more than painkillers.

I am feeling really good and positive about tx now.  JE said lining was good and I was ready to go. She did say start tonight but then re-thought that EC on a Thursday is not ideal due to weekend so then said start Monday.


----------



## kara76

im so pleased your feeling postive hun, it does help

i feel ok ish, one side it very swollen and painful so im still in bed, haven't had much pain from the gas which is good


----------



## Cath34

Kara, I'm glad you are feeling ok and are on the road to tx.

Laura, good to hear your scan went well. I would have been stimming by now but staying on suprecur for a few weeks until hubby is better. The consultant told us that he feared the worst for my dh as it wasnt looking good last week and that tthe final scan they did was for leukemia!!!! I couldn't believe it, mind you he has lost 3 stone and looks awful! It doesn't look as if it is anyway which is good. 

I hope that I will be having treatment with you all soon. I think we are going to have dh give a sample to check he's ok after such an ordeal, otherwise the whole treatment will be a waste of time if his swimmers have been affected.


----------



## Queenie1

laura glad scan went well good luck with stimming   for loads of follies

kara glad your feeling ok keep resting. glad to hear af has arrived. tx here you come. 

cath sorry to hear about dh hope he is feeling better soon and hope his swimmers are good enough for you to caryy on with tx. 

good luck to everyone


----------



## miriam7

pleased scan was ok laura you must of felt privalidged to be scanned by janet    kara glad youuve not got gas pain    so glad hubbys tests amounted to nothing kath ..hope he will be ok for tx


----------



## Queenie1

well 1st jab done. i'm now offically on the rollercoaster again!!!  really pleased as i did it myself did think i would have to get dh to do the first one.
it def wasn't as bad didn't even hurt.


----------



## Laura36

Well done Queenie.  That's fab you're on the way now.  What date are you booked in for EC?

Cath, good plan to stay on down reg a bit longer whilst your DH gets a bit better. Sounds like he's had a horrible time so a few extra weeks recouperation will be good.


----------



## Queenie1

thanks i'm booked in for ec for week beg 6th april

when are you


----------



## Laura36

I am booked in for w/c 23rd March so only 2 weeks before you.  I've worked out that test date for me will probably be 6/7th April.  Just want to get to ET at the moment.  So far all going well, down reg, bleed came on time and lining was good at scan.  Start stimms tomorrow night.


----------



## Queenie1

yes i no what you mean i hope that i get to et don't want tx to get cancelled. 

glad your cycle is going well good luck with stimms tomorrow night. 

    for all cyclers


----------



## miriam7

hope jab went ok queenie   good luck for your tomorrow laura


----------



## kara76

queenie your on your way woo hoo

things are gona move so quick for you all, chin those chins up and keep thinking postive


----------



## Laura36

Thank you Kara & Miriam 

I'm nervous about snapping off the tops of the glass bottles.  Got a real complex about it last time as I cut my thumb a few times!  Think I'll ask DH to do it instead, lol.


----------



## kara76

try and be gentle with them ([email protected] things i know)

also use a towel or some tissue just incase

good luck with stimms hunni, it will fly by now


----------



## Jule

Good luck Laura with your stimms tonight.  What are you taking and what dose?


----------



## PixTrix

Good luck Laura, Queenie, Jule, Cath. And everybody, sorry if have missed anyone. Positive vibes for lots of BFP's. I am on my countdown for my first tx and not sure what feeling at the moment. Can't wait for baseline now so can learn about the scarey injections lol


----------



## miriam7

pix you will be fine as soon as you have done 1 you will wonder what you were  worrying for   are you on short protocol then as youve no jabs before baseline?


----------



## ebonie

to you all


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Hi girls,

Well I guess I'd better move on from posting on the Jan/Feb cyclers following another BFN after converting to IUI due to poor response. I have a follow up appt on Friday to change the drugs protocol and decide when to start IVF again. Hoping I can start off at beginning of April, but will know more after Friday. May need to switch to the May/June cyclers.

Decided to give acupuncture a go too so visited the Whitchurch clinic for the first time today. I also have a back condition so I am combining the fertility and back treatment so I feel like I am getting more value for money out of my £45 a go! Its worth a few sessions I guess to see whether I feel it helps..

Thinking ahead for my next IVF session I am thinking of going sick for EC & beyond as I know there is a really busy time coming up in work. I am worried about the stress and I know I wouldnt be able to get my boss to sign off leave. I've taken leave for the 4 IUI's. What has everyone else done - do you reckon I could get a sick note from my GP ? Trouble is it would have to be vague cos work dont know about my fertility treatment. Any advice is welcome.


----------



## Laura36

Jule, I am on max dose of 450iu of menopur (6 ampoules).  1st one done yesterday and DH is about to do the glass bottles for me now so I can do tonights jabs!

Pix you'll be just fine the jabs are no problem once you get started.

Mrs Thomas, I took 4 days off sick after ET last time and I'm really sure it helped me get the BFP. My ET was a Thursday so I took Friday/Mon/Tue/Wed and I just chilled out.  Didn't stay home all the time, just did things i like doing.

This time I've booked annual leave from next Monday (16th) and don't go back to work til 31st March so I should get at least 4 calendar days after ET at least.  And this time the leave before EC will be great to calm down and relax as work is mega stressful at the moment.  I feel really wired after work lately and need to consicously calm myself, lol.  I'm also having reflexology twice per week now.  It's £25 a go so not bad and the lady I see is from the Whitchurch clinic, I see her at her house whcih is cheaper.

Good luck all, wishing us lots of fairy dust. (For some reason I can't get the smileys to work at the moment?).


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Thanks cardifflaura, 4 days sick is a good idea, you dont need a sicknote at all then do you. Ha Ha! Who are you seeing from Whitchurch - My appt was with Pauline I think


----------



## Laura36

I'm seeing Julia Laver the reflexologist. Think it's £40 at the clinic or £25 in her house!  No point wasting money.  I've only been once so far but it was really fab, very chilled out!

I have done loads of acupuncture before (about 18 months) and it didn't work for me but gets great reports so hope it's good for you.


----------



## Laura36

Sorry meant to say you don't need a sick note for anything up to 7 calendar days off.  My 4 working days was 6 calendar days. That's the way it works.
Worth taking a few days out to focus on your embryos I think.


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Definately agree, my DH is really impressed that I am planning to put us before work for a change !


----------



## Laura36

Aw that's lovely of your DH Mrs Thomas.  My DH is so flipping terrified by the whole thing everytime. He spent the entire 3 months of my pregnancy being terrified too, lol.  Big kid who can't grow up I think.

Just done my 2nd stimm jab.  Seems to take me ages to get everything ready with 6 ampoules to mix!


----------



## miriam7

i bet its hard mixing them ive only ever done the 1 mixing of the jab before ec and that was nerve wracking incase i spilt it  
heres a  hope it brings lots of luck and bfp's


----------



## Laura36

Thanks Miriam


----------



## PixTrix

Thanks ladies. Yeah the short protocol Miriam. They want to try and lower the risk of OHSS due to pcos


----------



## Flash123

Hello everyone,

Reading all of your posts it seems like things are really moving now. I did my ist injection tonight and i am dead proud. Took me ages to get the courage. kept going to do and backing out at the last moment but it really wasn't too bad at all. Quiet concerning really how easily it went in must be all the cushioning it has lol!!

I too am having accupuncture in the clinic in whichurch. have been having it for about 2 years now so hoping it will help. Kind of thought it would prepare me for the needles!!

Good luck everyone.

Luv Liz


----------



## miriam7

well done liz   first ones the hardest you will be a pro in no time


----------



## Jule

Well done Liz on the injection.  The others will be much easier from now on.

Ive got my scan tom morning and will get a day for next week for FET.  Getting very nervous now as time is getting closer.  Just wish i was 3 weeks down the line and know the outcome   for bfp even though negative at times. Im finding it hard to be positive this time when ive had disappointmnets previously


----------



## LJE

Hi Jule - Good luck for tomorrow sending    

Good luck to everyone else for tx.


----------



## Jule

Thanks Lisa will keep you posted


----------



## LJE

I thought you'd be in bed by now!!!!


----------



## Jule

I am just watching a bit of tv.  Nearly forgot my injection as we were late back, just don it.  What are you still doing up?


----------



## miriam7

good luck for morning jule ... remember theres no reason why this go wont work


----------



## PixTrix

Well done Liz, good luck with tx.

Good luck Jule


----------



## kara76

liz woo hoo your on the road well done you

jule good luck today huni


----------



## Laura36

Well done Liz, first one done and the rest will be easy peasy!

Jule - glad it's all happening for you.  Stay positive, as Miriam says no reason why it won't work, each go is a new chance altogether.

I am getting nervous about my first stimms scan on Monday. Can't feel anything except some bruises from the jabs, lol.  Does anyone else feel much during stimms?


----------



## kara76

laura i know how hard it is but try and banish those worries,some people have no feelings even at the end of stimms


----------



## PixTrix

Good luck Laura, Be positive x


----------



## Flash123

Hope today went well Jules. ET will be here before you know it. I know it is easier said than done but you know how important  ++++ thoughts are and remember everyone has everything crossed. 

Thanx for messages. Counting down till jabbing no 2 - going to have curry first though, go with the chocolate, popcorn (mixed with nuts - trying to convince myself i am enjoying them!!!) and other things I have already had as a treat!!! Who says you shouldn't comfort eat - it's working for me :> )

I can feel the baby dust floating around us as i type!!!
Good luck all

XXXX


----------



## Flash123

Sorry - forgot to say good luck Laura. Monday is a good day - something to do with the recent new moon and planets moving. Suppose to be a good time for change, marking the beginning of a wonderful time that hasn't been with us for 12 years !!! (according to the bloke on steve wright!!)

More good vibes XXX


----------



## Cath34

There's loads of us going through treatment at the moment which is really good for morale on here. I'm on day 2 of stimms and have my 1st scan on Weds. Good luck to everyone.    for us all. x


----------



## kara76

oh cath good luck

will you be going to blasts this cycle?

any changes to the protocol?


----------



## Flash123

Hello all 

Had a big panic last night and need your help.
Did my second injection in my belly but when I withdrew the needle some of the solution squirted back out through the hole the needle had made in my belly. I looked like a water balloon that had been pierced !!!Is this normal? 

Liz xxx


----------



## Jule

Yes dont worry thats very normal, its happened to me loads of times.  Just rub the area after so that the liquid gets absorbed under the skin.  Hope its all going ok and you feel well.  Is this the suprecur?


----------



## Jule

Just to update i had my scan yetserday.  The lining is between 6-8 mm so FET planned for Wed.  Very tearful when i was there,it must be hormones but im so worried that it wont work again!!  DOnt want to be so upset again with another negative result.  Mari was brilliant and she spoke to Lyndon who came and had a chat with me.  

He said that last time they transferred 2 good embryos and i have 2 7cell and1 8 cell left (think thats what he said).  He is going to grow them on overnight if they look good when defrosted, otherwise he said he would do AH for me.  Felt bit more positive coming out of there.  Realling trying to be positive and just keep praying they will work 

Hope everyone else is doing ok with their injections?


----------



## kara76

aww hunni big hugs

im so pleased lyndon spoke with you as he is lovely as is mari

i think your feeling the pressure of it all and its only natural to feel scared as it all gets closer. i thawed the evening before on my last fet


----------



## kara76

pixtrix

what day do you take the last pill? haven't you been on the pill for 2 months?

how long after your last pill did af come?

thank god i feel kinda normal on it now but almost forget to take it lol


----------



## PixTrix

Hi Kara,

Glad you feeling better on the pill now. I have found marvelon ok (well not counting some moods!!), but when I was on microgynon I was as sick as a pig!! Anyway deviating now! 

When I finished the last pack I took the last pill on the Wed evening and af was kind of slowly arriving on the sun evening. I have carried right through on the last 2 packs and have been told to take the last on the thurs. But I am concerned if AF will not have arrived properly by the Monday. Have started taking in the morning instead so will have more time to leave system, but may just take the last on the Wed and not thurs as told.

I was thinking about you last night and wondering what you were going to do because I'm not sure - great minds think alike lol

After waiting so long so dont want to get it wrong!! What day have you been advised to take last pill?

I am just confused now because at tx schedule I was told that they want to start tx on day 1 of cycle. Then when I rang for advice about the pill and af coming she said we like to scan on day 1 - 3. So just hoping now that I can plan that day 1 is on the monday. Oh such a lottery!! Well at least I can let you know next week how it works out!!

Good luck Kara!!


----------



## kara76

well i have been told 2 things, 1 was last pill on wednesday and 1 was last pill on thursday, i think i would rather have af later than earlier and if af didn't arrive in time for monday i would just rebook for tuesday

im meant to start jabs on cd2 but i know it can be cd1, the nurses say 1 to 3 yet the consultants seems to say 1 to 2. im taking my pill at 6pm and like you i might change it to the morning soon to give it a few more hours, well im might opt for midday pill popping that way i can still lay in on days off.

i did a short protocol with iui and that was cd 1 to 3 and to be honest im not too concerned but would rather start jabs as planned

i have booked my baseline for 1230 which is the latest cause if af were not here by 9am that morning i would cancel, the thing with stopping on the wednesday means af could arrive on the saturday and i might worry then

im taking the pill for 5 weeks and 5 days,maybe i should start taking it at midday today


----------



## kara76

just been to the loo and ive had some spotting only a tiny bit and its probably my lining thinning so i will stick with 6pm til the second pack i think

i find taking the pill really odd lol


----------



## Flash123

Oh girls there is so much to think about. This is only my first ivf and i am only injecting but i am getting myselves in a tiz - your minds must be racing. You really are so brave and such a huge help to us all.

Not that I know anything about what you are going through but I tend to go with my first gut thought. Your heart and body can often know what to do when your head is trying to confuse you. Instinct of a good thing - we had it before logic developed :>)

Take care all XXX


----------



## kara76

well if i keep spotting i will call clinic on monday and speak to them about changing my pill time too

im kinda gatecrashig your thread lol

liz try and stay calm hun

this is my first time on short protocol, even thought i have done iui which is short protocol. to be honest its more trying to time it with work as i wana go back after ec cause if i go for blasts i would be at home worrying for 5 days or maybe i should do lunch etc with mate lol

im quite excited which is great as if you go cycle to cycle you don't feel that.


----------



## Laura36

Kara, you are very welcome to gatecrash this thread hunni.  Glad you're feeling excited.

Liz, glad you've heard that Monday is a good day astromonically speaking!  Hope your jabs are going ok.  I often get a bubble of liquid come back out when I remove the needle. I try and remove the needle really slowly to stop it happening but doens't seem to make much difference.

Pix hope things are going ok hun?

Jule, glad your scan went well and you've had some good advice about your FET.

Cath, you're a couple of days behind me.  I am on day 6 of stimms today. 

  to all


----------



## Laura36

Quick question, how many days of stimms is normal?  I am on day 6 today and have my first scan on Monday.  I can't remember what happened last time. I think it was 11 days.
I have 6 days of menopur left which takes me to 11 days.  Do you think I should buy some more?

Anyone else taking baby aspirin?


----------



## Queenie1

hi all,

good luck liz and cath with your jabs hope they are going well.  

jule good luck for fet on wednesday  
kara and pix short protocol sounds confusing hope things are going well for you both
laura good luck for mondays scan. 

       for everyone going through tx.

did my jab in the toilet of a resturant last night and it went ok. was a bit nervous and was rushing till my friend said to take my time. she said that when i have my twins ( she has a feeling i am going to have twins- she said this before i knew i would need ivf)  she will tell them about us both standing in the toilet and me doing my jab. 

laura i stimm for 7 days then had first scan and stimm for a total of 14 days. i'm taking baby asprin as well.


queenie x


----------



## Queenie1

laura i had 

day 8 - scan 
day 12 -scan
day 14 -trigger jab
day 15 -no jabs
day 16 -ec

i kept a calender of all jabs and scans on last cycle and i'm on this cycle


----------



## Laura36

Thanks Queenie, looks like you did 1 day more stimms than I did last time.  I can't remember properly what happened last time, good on you for keeping a record!

I feel like I am doing all I can.  Baby aspirin, reflexology and keeping my tummy warm. Plus lots of water and protein.  And generally feeling positive - trying Kelly's trick of visualisation (I will be having twins, lol!)

Hope you're feeling ok on down reg?


----------



## kara76

i have stimmed for 12 days twice and 13days once and only 10days with iui which is like a short protocl

interesting to see how we are all different


----------



## PixTrix

soz will reply to earlier threads but been feeling very unwell today and seeings as we been on the subject of the pill want to ask if you think there may a connection. I have been feeling headachey for a few days and then this afternoon when I was at my mums I couldnt see anything out of my left eye and for about half an hour there was like flashing floating lights, just in the vision of my left eye. Worried me a bit.
Thanks hope everyone ok


----------



## kara76

sounds like it could be down to the pill

so your stopping it this week

im getting in a tizz now about when to stop it, if i change the time to morning time and stop thursday morning i hope for af by monday morning.i feel it would be better to start stims on cd 2 as planned than cd3

what a lovely day it is today


----------



## PixTrix

Hi Kara,

it really is a beautiful day. Took the poochies for an hour long walk this morning and now they are basking in the sun! Just hope it stays nice for my time away next week.

Next week I'm stopping the pill. Like you I have decided to take the last one thurs morning. That better than af arriving too soon over the weekend. So fingers crossed it goes to plan!

That the two of us in a tizz lol

My baseline is on the 23rd so will let you know how it has panned out with AF


----------



## kara76

i think we have both made a good choice and if i have to swap days in work well so be it lol

time is going so quick too

have you got all your drugs?


----------



## PixTrix

Time really is going quick and even quicker being away next week.

No haven't got drugs yet. This NHS go and presuming that I will get them all at baseline scan! At least blinking hope so and get shown how to do it. Really excited but really nervous about knowing what to do!!


----------



## kara76

yeah they will sort you out at baseline

its all very excitiing. once you have done one jab the fear tends to go. i will always remember my first jab, at lukes brothers as we were going drag racing, so i have 2 bottles on beer before doing it , i was crying the works and once i had done it i was like.......that was ok............

you having time off work?

where are you going next week? anywhere nice?


----------



## PixTrix

Gosh in your BIL's the anticipation is worse probably.

I am studying full time from home at the moment so no work worries. Though finding it stressful being a mature student! Be worth it in the end when hopefully got little one to provide for.

Only off to Llandudno for 4 nights, just a chill out before tx


----------



## kara76

sounds like a lovely break

what are you studing?

i often think i should retrain but never seem to get the time


----------



## Jule

Last injection for me tonight of sprecur.  Just on tablets and pessaries from tomorrow.  So glad they are over its been weeks.


----------



## kara76

woo hoo

thats great hun


----------



## miriam7

this short protocol and pill taking sounds really complicated!


----------



## kara76

its not once you get over the stress of when to stop lol


----------



## PixTrix

Brill Jule. The very best of luck.

Yeah Miriam it the not knowing when to time pill with af that does your head in lol

Kara- I'm doing an science based open degree so can pick and choose.At the mo I am doing health science and the technology of music and in the middle of deciding the next. At the end of it all I hope to do something with special needs and music therapy.


----------



## Cath34

Good Evening Ladies. Laura - I'm on day 4 of stimms and have 2 massive black/purple bruises on my stomach to prove it!!!!! I have my 1st scan on Weds. I cant believe I'm actually on the cycle. I must say though that I am struggling with the hot flushes the past week 10 days! They really are bad and I am not sleeping at all! I think it could be down to the fact that I down reg on suprecur for  weeks due to DH's condition. I'm due for EC week of the 23rd, when is everyone else?


----------



## kara76

cath i down regged for 5 weeks with my first cycle and suffered really bad

wow its moving fast for you now


----------



## Laura36

Well done Jule on your last jab.

I'm booked in for EC week of 23rd too.  I think it'll be the Monday   

I have big bruises too Cath. I don't know why but this cycle I've been a bit hopeless with the jabs, have made them bleed loads and big bruises too.  They just don't seem to go in painlessly this time around. Think it's just me being cr*p  
I've been feeling ok but not sleeping the past week.  Keep waking up at about 2am and can't get back off til early morning.  Good job I'm off work now until after tx. I don't know whether it's the worry or drugs??

Hope everyone is ok.  Hi Pix too


----------



## miriam7

prob is a bit of both drugs and mind ticking over..good job you are off work


----------



## kara76

laura

any news hun?


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Well I really need your advice girls.

For those of you who dont know, me & DH have unexplained infertiity. We had 3 negative IUIs and converted to IUI again on our first IVF due to poor response. 

I had my follow up on Friday with the Doctor and they have advised that I do the AMH test to check my egg reserve (I think ?). All my test results have been fine before so they are not expecting this to show any problems. The dr wants to do AMH test on day 1-4 so they have given me a choice - either carry on with my cycle (due first week of April) and check my FSH level at the same time or have the test, wait for the results and start IVF on my May cycle. I really dont know what to do, I am anxious to get on with things but I dont want to have a cycle with potentially the wrong dose.

I have been in tears all weekend, to the point I couldnt bear to go to work today. I just dont know what to do - only you lot will understand, I am so desperate I dont want to wait, but I also dont want to do the wrong thing and spend £1300 on the drugs package to find its not the correct dose. Chances are it will be fine, I am just confused. Help.....

Mrs Thomas


----------



## Laura36

Hi Mrs Thomas, what dose of drugs are you on?  If they are the max probably not much point waiting for your AMH result I would guess as they won't up the drugs anyhow.  If you're not on the max I probably would get the AMH result first.  It may help them decide the best dose to take and it's just 4 weeks later.  I know it's so hard to wait but you don't want another poor response cycle.  

Well, I'm having a nightmare.  First stimms scan this morning, I only have 2 follicles. One is 25mm and other is 13mm. So one is ready now but the other not big enough and is awkward to get to.  So advised to convert to IUI.  

After lots of thinking that is what we are going to do and I go in Wednesday for IUI at 11am. Trigger jab tonight at 11.30.

The main problem is that this was to be our last cycle. And doing IUI isn't my idea of giving it a good go.  DH really doesn't want to do anymore and I understand how he feels given it takes over and feels like your life is stuck.  But at the same time they said this morning that next time perhaps try short protocol??  I am very confused about whether to just give up after this or not.  I kind of feel that I should consider DH feelings but am not sure how I will cope.  I'm feeling very disappointed and confused at the moment


----------



## Mrs Thomas

On the first attempt I was on 200 of Puregon and that increased to 300 when they could see I wasnt responding. So they are planning on starting me on 300 this time with a short protocol instead, I'm not sure what the maximum dose is 

I'm sorry that you arent doing so well either, at least you are giving IUI a go, and it only takes one attempt so you never know. And if it doesnt work maybe DH will change his mind. Take it one step at a time hun.


----------



## kara76

Mrs thomas you poor thing, if you wait it really isn't too long and if your not on max dose the amh test will give them a good indication of a dose to put you on, i get mad for you as this should have been done before, the break will also give your mind and body a break which i do feel is important....

laura hun, try and stay postive for the iui but i can see your need to look past it but hey hun it might just work

if not i think you have alot of talking to do, there is no right or wrong but i do think that you must not stop if your not ready as resentment will come flooding it.your dh's concern is for you and im sure he will respect your feeling if and when the time comes. i personally would talk about it now as the situation has changed

i wish i could give you a massive hug, both of you

for poor responders high dose drugs and short protocol is best i believe

laura you posted your drug dose and its not high, i don't mean to speak out of turn about any clinic but am i right in thinking LWC only use one type of stimms? you could well need a different type.


----------



## Laura36

Thanks Kara.  Am just feeling a bit useless right now as my body is too old to work properly.  

Mrs Thomas I'm not sure whether puregon is the same as menopur in terms of dose but the max menopur dose is 450.

I am going to do some research on short protocol.  I feel a bit miffed as I specifically asked JE about short prot at the appt in January and she said stick to what worked last time.  And now it's being recommended yet we may not have a next time


----------



## kara76

i can understand why she didn't wana change what worked yet now your stuck in this situation.
it would have been worth a shot if you have even follicle growth but thats throw a spanner in the works. how would you dh feel if you were to abandon and bding after trigger and if that didn't work start again?
men are funny things and i can tell this is what is putting pressure on you too which i can 100% understand as luke is the same yet now he leaves it up to me, whether thats a good thing i don't know


----------



## Laura36

Yeah, you're right it's the situation with DH that I'm feeling most confused about. I don't want to push us into another tx round then find he can't cope or finds it all too difficult.  Don't want to end up single and childless  .  I know that sounds a bit dramatic but we had issues this time last year that were pretty serious and it was all to do with infertility.  But at the same time I can't ignore how I feel.  

Think I need to take one step at a time.  I think chances of IUI working are very slim but not 0%.  

Thanks for listening and for your advice hun.  How are things back in work?


----------



## kara76

your feeling are so raw at the moment and please let them out

we are all here for you 

work isn't too bad apart from having to do ironing


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Kara, feeling your hugs, thankyou. Youre right, if I had know about the AMH test I would have had it, now it means waiting an extra month. I know its probably the right thing to do, just dont wanna hear it ! It probably will do us both good to have a rest from the whole thing for a bit, I could do with losing a few pounds too, I have put on a stone through the 4 IUI cycles and it doesnt make me feel good. The Dr said I am not in the problem zone of weight but in my mind it might help if I lose some weight, so Kara looks like I can follow you as a cycle buddy in May after all. Where would I be without you.

Laura, I think we forget how stressful this can be on our DH's too. It doesnt sound dramatic at all, we all know how much pressure comes with all this, especially with what you have been through already. I didnt realise how much stress my DH was under until we went to see Marley & Me in the cinema on the weekend - big mistake, huge ! (to quote another movie line). We were both weeping in the cinema and as soon as we got to the car we were both balling our eyes out, partly because we have our own Furbaby that we couldnt bare losing and partly because it was a release of everything else. I was really shocked how upset my DH was, that made me cry harder. You have nothing to lose by trying the IUI, give it a go and see what happens. If it doesnt work you and DH need to see how you feel then, worst case count your blessings and enjoy life with your DH. Try and keep positive for Weds, sending you   and


----------



## popsi

Laura

I am so sorry for what your going through and i totally understand how your feeling as its what we went through on our last cycle, we had decided it was our last go and went all out for it and then converted to IUI at the last minute, we were gutted, and decided that we would have a few days away together and cycle again, but as you can see from my signature we decided not to as DH confessed he hated me having all the tx and felt totally useless in it all and it upset him that i was hurting, and i realised that I felt the same and did not want to contine with tx, and decided that we never wanted to go back to the hospital again, and never did even for follow up, and we have now moved in different direction and have not been this happy for 5 year or more, I am not telling you that this is what you should do of course,as we are all different and want/need different things (thankfully it would be a funny old world if we were all the sames) i am simply giving a different perspective  on things 

I know what you mean when you say you would prefer to be childless than single, as my DH is everything to me and i would forego anything at all just to have him xx take time together to talk about things and dont make any rash decisions, remember there is every chance this IUI could work for you darling xxxx


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Does anyone know what the max dose of Puregon is ?


----------



## Jule

Mrs Thomas good luck with wahtever your decision re tx may be.  I had planned to start suprecur in Dec and then i ahd abnormal cells.  I believe things happen for a reason and perhaps you need the results of the AMH so that you can move forward in the best direction.  AFter all it will only delay things a month and peraps it is better to delay a month and get a higher chance of a positive than have a fail and have to go thru it all again which will take longer (hope im not babbling too much....)

Laura good luck on Wed. WHo knows maybe IUI will work for you.  It worked for me first time and i had similar size follicles.  Try and remain positive  .  I feel the same as you and Popsi re being childless my DH is the most important to me and i could never imagine life without him.  Hopefully things will turn out good for you     .

Looks like me and you Laura will be on 2 ww exactly the same.  I also have FET wed.  DOnt know what time yet need to wait a phone call from Lyndon.

Last day in work tomorrow for 3weeks yippee


----------



## Laura36

Aww, thanks so much Popsi   .

And Jule, I'm so glad to have a 2ww buddy!  Maybe we should meet up for a coffee next week if you're feeling up to it?  I am off work til 31st March.

We have decided to do this IUI then give it one final try on short protocol as that's something new and different.  I don't think DH is very happy about it but he wants me to be happy.  As you have all said he means everything to me and we've been together 19 years.  Can't imagine not being with him. But he's really not interested in adoption or donor eggs as they wouldn't be part of me.  Bless him. 

Mrs Thomas, worth finding out re puregon max dose as that may help your decision making.


----------



## miriam7

mrs thomas ..bit disapointing they didnt think of doing your amh before now but its only a month then at least it will be giving it the best chance   laura im glad you have had a chat tonight and will give it 1 more go IF it doesnt work but i will have my fingers firmly crossed for you


----------



## ebonie

Hello ladies   sorry i have not read back on the posts, Im sorry laura you have been converted to iui but     that this will work for you hunnie    
loads of luck for tomorow   

jule loads of luck for tomorrow hunnie     

my love to everyone else


----------



## Taffy Girl

Mrs Thomas - what a shame - but if it were me I would want to delay to find out the results and give myself the best chance of success... Good luck with whatever you decide. 

Laura -   and   for you -   that your IUI will work for you. 

Jule - wishing you all the very best for tomorrow - will be keeping everything crossed for you for the next couple of weeks  

Hope you both relax and enjoy your time off 
x


----------



## kara76

laura i am so please you and your dh were able to talk, he;s a good un

good luck laura and jule for tomorrow, i will keep my fingers crossed for you both

jule make sure you let me know how the thaw goes, i know how nervous you will be

pixtrix hows you hun, almost time to stop the pill woo hoo


----------



## kara76

btw cath have you got a scan soon? good luck


----------



## chally85

i can't wait for this marvelon to end, im snaping at everyone all the time then bursting into tears  .
im sure im putting weight on and im worried about it, and im worrying about my frosties cos i only got 2 and i watched a program yeaterday and a woman had 6 frozen and only 2 survived, what are the chances for my 2?

do you think im being silly or could it be this pill getting me down?

thanks girls


----------



## kara76

chally snap im like that on the pill and have been crying on and off for days, how long are you on the pill for?

your embryos will be virtified with is much more successful hun#

miriam's embryo was froze and thawed twice is is now due on at easter

i have 3 frozen embryos last time and all 3 thawed


----------



## PixTrix

HI all,

hope all is well popping in quick while on holiday, couldnt keep away have bought mobile broadband for laptop. Can't live without you all!!

Yep Kara only tomorrow and thurs left. Yippee and my scan on Monday, can't wait now. Being away the time will go super fast.

Well have just got back from shopping in Llandudno. Me and DP have had a real giggle today and are feeling the love lol This is exactly what I wanted before starting tx on Monday. Having a rest now and unfortunately going to have to do some college work before evening meal and entertainment.

Oh so hoping now that stopping the pill thurs morning will work out ok for AF on monday. Do not want to fall at the first hurdle. I'm sure there'll be enough obstacles later on, hope not though.

Loads of luck to Laura, Jule, Queenie, Cath, Chally... hope that is everyone, sorry if have missed anyone. Good luck all. 

Queenie, are you still planned for baseline on Monday? I am there at 12. Will be the one who can't sit still in her chair!!

Take care all x


----------



## Queenie1

laura so sorry to hear your news wishing you all the luck in the world for iui tomorrow. it only takes one. glad to hear you and dh have been able to talk things over.   

mrs thomas i agree with the others best to wait 4 weeks and then get the best tx possible. good luck

jule good luck to you for tomorrow    

pix my baseline scan is at  monday at 9.30 would have been great to have met you.

good luck kara and pix on stopping the pill and af arriving on time for you.


----------



## kara76

pixtrix hello hun, fancy coming here on hols lol. i hope your having a brill time. we are gona go drifting before our next tx i think it helps to have fun along this road

queenie hiya hun crikey your cycle is moving fast now


----------



## Laura36

Good luck for tomorrow Jule   . What time are you in?  Did you say 12.30?  I am in at 11am.  May see you there.

Cath, hope your scan goes well tomorrow   

Pix, glad you're enjoying your holiday.  DH & I went to Cape Town last summer before our IVF and I'm sure it helped get the BFP.  If only we could get a lush holiday before every tx, lol. 

More talking today but we seem to be ok with doing another tx after this one.  I don't hold out much hope at all of this one working.  Also weird that yesterday I could feel lots going on in my belly and today nothing at all  .  Is that cos it's all in my head??  I don't really feel anything about tomorrow, just a bit stressed about helping DH with his sample at home and getting it to the clinic quickly.


----------



## miriam7

good luck for the morning jule and laura        laura hubbys quite lucky you live so near to hospital


----------



## Jule

Thanks everyone for all your good luck wishes.  Im feeling very nervous and nauseous.  Dont know what the plan will be tom, i was told the clinic will ring me tom about midday.  I think i will ring sooner than that as i wont be able to wait.

Laura good luck tomorrow.    I will post when i get home tomorrow.


----------



## kara76

on each on mind fet i have had a call in the morning but this could be due to the distance i have to drive. i think i would call at 10ish lol

try and stay calm i know how hard it is girls


----------



## Jule

Thanks Kara im trying.  Do i need to take my nightie and slippers again


----------



## kara76

yeah take um hun much nicer that clinics gowns

remember no make up or smelly's


----------



## Jule

Yes thats right ill have a bath in am,get my bag ready and ring.
Will keep you posted.


----------



## kara76

cool i look forward to your text 

you on the bum bullets now?


----------



## Queenie1

good luck jule will be thinking of you


----------



## Jule

Thanks Queenine.

Yes Kara bum bullets twice a day, they giving me bad belly im full of wind lol


----------



## popsi

just popping in quickly to say good luck to jule and laura xxx


----------



## Jule

Thanks Popsi will keep you posted.


----------



## kara76

jule they are nasty things , i would change tomorrow do the morning one back door and night one front door this should ease it abit


----------



## Jule

Would love to but cant Kara i got thrush last time so darent try that again.  DOnt want anything that may jeopardise a preganancy.  Its fine ill just have to keep fluffing lol


----------



## kara76

fluffing lol thats such a great word

i too have had thrush after et and its not nice

can we call you fart bags now lol


----------



## Jule

Haha you can call me what you want, lets hope its not the same on our meet.  You'll all be putting me on a table on my own lol


----------



## kara76

its ok jule i will still sit next to you but with a peg on my nose

i found cyclogest really upset my belly and thankfully gestone doesn't have that effect on me

is stu off all day tomorrow?


----------



## Jule

Yes which will be lovely, i know then we are not rushing to get there and back for him to go to work.  From tomorrow i will be pampered which will be nice.  Been to Mcarthur Glen tonight for a little break and had harry ramsdens which was lovely.  Stu then bought me a big box of sweets, im like a child i love sweets, he thought it would cheer me up


----------



## Queenie1

sounds like you have a lovely dh. enjoy your sweets.


----------



## Jule

Ooh hes lovely hes very good to me.  My sweets are lovel but feeling bit sick now  .  Im sure they will last for most of my 2 ww as its quite a big pot.


----------



## kara76

aww stu sounds a good un hun

its good he will pamper you, we have gone past that now lol way too many cycles


----------



## Jule

Hey you never know if we come to Tenby you may get to meet him.


----------



## kara76

that would be great


----------



## Jule

It seems to be just the 3 of us chatting tonight.  Im bouncing back and fore the 2 screens


----------



## Queenie1

yes it does, i doing the same perhaps we should keep to the one thread make it easier for us. what you both think


----------



## Jule

yes well stick to the other as its chatting shall we


----------



## kara76

you girls decide lol

might aswell stay here?

dunno where everyone is


----------



## LJE

Hi Girls,

How are you all?

Good luck Jule with your ET.      

Speak to you soon xx


----------



## Taffy Girl

Good Luck Laura and Jule - will be thinking of you both today x x


----------



## kara76

well girlies the day has come and i told the nerves aren't too bad

i wish you both all the luck in the world


----------



## Laura36

Well, all went fairly smoothly for me.  Except that the catheter wouldn't go in and 3 attempts later it was done.  Bit uncomfortable though.
I'm very tired, have already had an hours snooze this afternoon.

Jule - how did it go? Hope it's all gone really well hun  

Thanks for all the best wishes.  2ww here we come!


----------



## kara76

well done laura

what date is test day?


----------



## Laura36

it's 3rd April but I'll probably test 2 days early.  Is it the same with IUI that implantation (  ) is 5-7 days after?  With IVF it's 5-7 days after ET I think typically.


----------



## Jule

Well im home.  I feel knackered now what a stressful day.

They thawed them today, all thawed ok 2 8 cells and 1 7 cells.  They decided to put 2 back today.  One of the 8 cell had already divided and was 9 cell.  The 7 cell also looked like it was dividing.  

So the 2 that went back were 8 and 9 cell.  They decided AH was the best way so that was done and i start steroids as well as progynova and cyclogest.  Really hoping it will go well.  Ive been feeling positive today  

The one left they are growing until fri with the hope it will divide and can be frozen again at the blastocyst stage., i will know on Fri about that.

The staff were lovely. there is a new nurse Jane who was lovely and Karen the embryologist done the AH.  Dont know the Dr name who doen the transfer but she was ever so gentle. I asked her to check everything looked ok from my abnormal cells and she said it looked fine.

I checked my FSH while i was ther and they said it was 6.1 i think which they said is good for someone my age.

Laura glad everything ok and your home resting   .  Lots of


----------



## kara76

jule im chuffed for you

laura with iui implanting will be a little longer as the sperm needs to travel to the egg and fertilised it and they the embryo should grow, only once it hatches is can implant, human embryo hatch at day 5 or day 6 after fertising

laura today is like ec for you as the egg will be released today 

jule your embryos sound great hun, and dividing already is a good sign, ive met jane and yep she is really nice


----------



## Jule

Im also due to test 3rd april but may test two dys earlier on 1st april.  I know the 1st is superstitious but i lost my nan 18 months ago and her birthday was APril 1st so it can only be a good sign for me


----------



## Laura36

Well done Jule that sounds amazingly positive  

I met Jane too this morning when I took DH's sample in.  It seemed quiet in there today.

Thanks for the info Kara. So I guess if fert is to happen (if there was an egg in the huge follicle!) then it would be today/tonight.  And then turn into an embryo in 2 days ish.

I spoke to them today about short protocol.  They said I could take norithesone (sp?) instead of going on the pill which I don't fancy. I was on the pill for 11 years and had to come off in the end due to high blood pressure.  Then suprecur day 2, menopur day 3.  Is that the same as you and Pix?


----------



## Laura36

I will probably test 1st April.  I'm not superstitious about it and given I don' t have much hope for this cycle then April fools may bring me a nice surprise.  My Gran's birthday is 2nd April though so perhaps I should test then....

You can just tell that we're not into the 2ww yet Jule, we'll be complete crazy people by middle of next week


----------



## kara76

shame on you two, talk of early testing so soon opps

i would imagine your egg will be fertilised by tomorrow so blastocyst on say monday

i have used that before to stop af and i know andi used it once, i think im starting suprecur and menopur on day 2 unless af comes early and baseline is day 3 if thats the case i will start on day 3

short protocol you can start on day 1 to 3 of af


----------



## ebonie

Well done Ladies   wishing ou both loads of luck for test day


----------



## Laura36

Can't believe I'm already focussing on next cycle! Bit naughty I know although I am feeling more positive today that I was before about this IUI.

Does anyone know of any IUI successes?  The IVF Wales website doesn't publish the results.  I'm guessing it's about 15-20%.  

Jule, did you have an IUI BFP hun? Was it chemical or early m/c?


----------



## kara76

sorry i can't answer the success rate, i think your probably right with your guess


----------



## Laura36

Thanks Emma  

Kara, I figure 15% is better than nothing!  Although I don't think I can summon up the energy for BMS tonight which would help I would think.  Still feeling very tender after lots of prodding!  My last ET was less painful than IUI.

Jule, what are you up to tonight? Do you have your feet up?


----------



## kara76

laura who did your iui

jule who did you transfer?

certainly 15% is better than nothing and you never know this really could be the one, i don't blame you not wanting bms tonight


----------



## Laura36

Louise did my IUI.  Deb was due to do it but got held up in a meeting.


----------



## kara76

i remember having trouble with iui but never with et .....weird


----------



## Laura36

I asked that and Louise said that with ET no catheter is used.  I'm not sure what they use for ET though?
Yeh, ET I couldn't feel at all but with IUI (and last IUI) I kept getting sharp, deep pains and as it took a few attempts was pretty uncomfortable.


----------



## kara76

strange i always thought they used one.....note to self i must ask lol


----------



## Jule

They used a cathetor with me.  As it went in i had a sharp pain, that also happened last time i ahd that sharp shooting pain.

Yes Deb told me it was early m/c on my iui BFP, so Laura there is hope  . No more talking about your next cycle, you wont need it  

Im sitting in lounge with my feet up on pufee (is that how you spell it?).  Ive been here since i got home.  We had visitors though DH parents who have just gone. I feel washing out its been such a tiring draining day.  Dont feel tired enough to go to bed so will just have early night.

I cant belive Laura we are here on this 2ww at the mo.  Im sure like you say in a few more days i will be bored stiff


----------



## Laura36

Ok, no more talk of my next cycle.  PMA from here on in..... I promise  ^reiki  

Jule, I know 2ww will probably sink in after a couple of days. I'm off work til 31st March which is only a few days before OTD.


----------



## Queenie1

hi laura and jule glad it all went well for you today sending loads of       to you both. 

glad you all liked jane she is lovely isn't she. i was in school with jane from primary all the way to comprehensive. went our separate ways when i left school to go to college. i bumped into here when i went for my treatment schedual.


----------



## Laura36

That's lovely Queenie, hope Jane is working when you go in for tx!  

All the nurses are really lovely. I think we're very lucky to use IVF Wales!


----------



## Jule

Its such a small world isnt it.  You never know who you'll bump into.  Hopefully Jane will be there for you Queenie she's everyso calming.


----------



## chally85

i have had a really great day today with my sisters children, and now I'm home i feel really down again this marvelon is definitely giving me strange moods cos i was fine until i started it lol.

kara, i finish the marvelon on sunday i need to wait very patiently   for AF to turn up and then i need to have a scan on day 1,2 or 3. prob start jabbing next week if cyst is gone.
how long have you got on the marvelon? did you have your op yet?

hope all you girls are well.


----------



## Jule

Yes great thanks chally. Glad you had a good day.  Its strange to think that the pill can make you so down.  When i think how long i was on that, many years and all it done was mask things.  Perhaps i was very moody on it, goodness knows?? Hormones do such strange things on our body


----------



## Laura36

Hi Chally,
Sorry you are feeling down. You will soon be jabbing hun and that's a step in the right direction.

I was also on the pill for years. Don't remember getting moody, will have to check what DH thinks about that, lol.


----------



## rach5

Hi Jule and Laura

Glad everything went well today, will be thinking and saying a prayer for you for the next 2 weeks


----------



## Jule

Thanks Rach.  How are you?  Whats the plan for you now?


----------



## Laura36

Thanks Rach. Hope you're ok too?


----------



## rach5

we are having our follow up appt next Tues, have to get my list of questions ready.


----------



## Jule

Hey not long now then   You definately need a list i always take one cause when i get there i think i will remember everything and i forget. 
Hope you get a plan from there and you can then move forward


----------



## rach5

yes i,m the same Jule  it must be my age, so I will definitely be writing everything down, you take it easy over the next 2 weeks and pamper yourself


----------



## Jule

yes will do may as wel make the most of DH doing everything  
Im off to bed now feel knackered. Lovely to chat good luck for tue, im sure ill speak to you before then


----------



## rach5

Goodnight Jule


----------



## miriam7

wishing you both loads and loads of luck  i have my fingers crossed for you


----------



## Laura36

Thanks Miriam


----------



## Jule

Thanks Miriam, hope you are feeling ok?


----------



## kara76

pixtrix

i hope your ok hunni and you have now finished the horrid pill

girls almost one day down


----------



## Jule

yes 1 down only 15 to go lol


----------



## kara76

hey 9 months to go pmsl

have you decided on whether you are coming down or does stu wana wrap you in cotton wool, bless him....such a shame im working

my dinner is smelling lovely


----------



## Jule

well im hoping we can come but yes he does want to wrap me up!! told me off for opening the back door and straining earlier.
Will you be off at all on weekend


----------



## kara76

no im not off at all, in friday, saturday and sunday boo boo but if you do come i can nip and see you for an hour after work

im really not in the mood for work atm,


----------



## Jule

Ooh Kara.  It wont be so bad when you get there hopefully.  What time do you finish?
I dont undertsnad what we should and shouldnt be chatting about?


----------



## kara76

i should finish at 7ish i hope

im gona have to dash and eat now

i think its more when we post one sentence back and fourth but im not 100%


----------



## Laura36

I like your thinking Kara, 9 months to go!  Think that 12 weeks of cyclogest is enough for anyone though.

Cath, how was your scan this week?? Hope all is going ok for you?


----------



## PixTrix

Thanks Kara, I am ok.

Yippee took the very last pill at 7 this morning, so glad and hoping that it has been timed well. Ooo everything is getting so real now!

Hope you are feeling better on the pill x


----------



## Laura36

Well done Pix. When do you start stimms?  Is it day 2 or 3?


----------



## Laura36

Jule, how are you feeling today?  I am very achey in the ovary area, both sides but more on the left.  Don't know what that is. Also feeling tired but that's the lack of sleep I think.

It's strange with IUI as I don't know that I actually had eggs in the follicles or whether they fertilised. Feels so much more of a gamble than IVF.  

14 days to go!


----------



## Cath34

Hi everyone, Laura yes my scan went very well with everything on target so far. Having another scan Mon and then hopefully EC on Weds. Have you been in for tx then? I must have missed that, ind you I'm not finding the time to come on here much at all at the moment. x


----------



## kara76

cath thats great news hun

you gona go for blasts again?


----------



## Jule

Great news Cath.  Have you got plenty of follicles.  Bet you cant belive you are at this stage again, know i cant its been 5 months since my last tx.

Laura i been getting pulling pains but just assuming it cyclogest.  I remmeber i had this before.  14 days to go but we have done 2 days already and its gone quite quickly  

I had call from hospital my embryo that they have grown to blastocyst is still growing and is borderline.  They are gonna grow it til tom and call me in am and let me know what they are doing.   it will survive another night-it will be day 6 tom!  Lets hope it doesnt hatch in the dish    Its good to know i may have a good one for next time though if it survives overnight


----------



## Laura36

Great news Cath.  Good luck for your EC.  I was due for EC on Monday but got converted to IUI due to poor response. Not happy about it but not a lot I can do.  Had IUI Wed this week so now on 2ww.


----------



## PixTrix

Loads of luck Laura and Jule.Hope the 2ww hasnt started doing your heads in yet!

Good luck to Cath also.

Not sure about starting stimms yet Laura. When went for my schedule they told me that want me to start on first day of cycle really not sure of anything yet and it is worrying me! I'm sure my mind will be put to rest on Monday


----------



## miriam7

hope your frostie keeps growing jule ..sounds like a good one ..can be saved for little bro or sis    good luck cath for wed incase you dont come on here       laura just thought spooks had iui and it worked i know she changed clinics from ours but she didnt hold much hope and was doing it before her ivf go ..so it can work after failing beforehand


----------



## Queenie1

hope jule and laura are coping well with 2ww.  

jule hope your embryo keeps growing and gets to be a frostie

cath good luck for wed.

pix good luck for scan on monday.


----------



## Taffy Girl

Jule and Laura are you going   yet!!!  
Hope you are both taking it easy and enjoying the sunshine.

Cath and Pix good luck for this week.


----------



## Queenie1

well can't believe how emotional i have been whilst down regging keep crying all the time and feeling down even cried whilst talking to maxine at acupucnture yesterday. hormones are all over the place, was not like this at all last time. 

have baseline scan on monday so hopefully will start puregon jabs soon. so want transfer week to come so i can have a time off from school.


----------



## miriam7

orr queenie hope your ok the drugs do mess with your emotions...wont be long now


----------



## PixTrix

Oh hope you ok Queenie. Good luck for Monday


----------



## Laura36

Queenie, don't worry you'll be starting stimms soon and hopefully will feel better.  I think each cycle is different in how you feel/cope too.   

Miriam, yes spooks PM'd me she was an IUI BFP!  I've also been searching FF and have found a few more.  There are not many mind but I am still feeling quite positive.

2ww hasn't really started messing with my head too much yet. I think once I get 6/7 days in then I'll be symptom checking like mad.  At the moment I don't feel any different to normal.  I can't remember what happened last time but I think the AF pains and stabbing pains started in the 2nd week.  I've had some ache's in my stomach but think it's the cyclogest.


----------



## miriam7

stay positive because you never know       im not missing the dreaded pessaries at all


----------



## PixTrix

Baseline hopefully tomorrow is AF shows her ugly head (though very welcome this once!). Feeling as if it is imminent but nothing yet....


----------



## kara76

laura i find the second week the longest, hang in there

pixtrix i will be watching out today, bet af arrive by lunch


----------



## Laura36

Good luck for tomorrow Pix, hope AF arrives today  

Jule - are you ok hun?  You haven't been on for a while.  Hope you're feeling ok and not going too crazy!  Look forward to catching up tomorrow.

I forgot to take my pregnacare and baby aspirin last night as we were out. I remembered this morning but decided not to take then as it would be like doubling up in one day which can't be good.  I will just go back to taking as normal tonight after we've eaten.


----------



## kara76

jule is down in tenby hun, shame i didn't get to see her boo boo


----------



## PixTrix

af didn't come by lunch time Kara. I am super worried now I should have listened to my body from last pack and taken  the last wed night. Oh well, there is still time. PLEASE! I know AF wants to just isn't yet!! Any advice on making it shift lol

So what happens if I haven't started bleeding by tomorrow? They won't make me take the pill for another month will they. Will they give me another appoint this week? If  AF doesnt show I will be lucky if will get through to them for advice that phone line is terrible.
Should I just turn up anyway?

Been in the right horrors today. Crying my eyes out just cos something fell off the washing line. Mind you it did fall into a bucket of water!! Normally I would have laughed. Today feel like screaming and shouting for some reason.


----------



## PixTrix

Gosh sorry posted last message before I thanked you all for your support! THANK YOU ALL


----------



## kara76

oh poop

ok don't panic yet the chances are it will come hun, last time you stopped the pill on a wednesday night and got af sunday night? so thursday morning means you should get in monday morning

i have know girls get scanned before a bleed and it should show that your lining is breaking away

what time is your scan? i booked the last one of the day at 1230 to give some extra hours

you don't need to thank us.......i too woould have cried by the way

i cried at anything at the moment


----------



## PixTrix

What are we like Kara, no matter how hot it gets the rivers will never run dry with all our tears!

Thanks Kara. Yeah was starting to appear on the sunday night. There is still hope and it was early thurs. 12 my scan is so that does give extra time. She told me that they wouldnt even bother scanning if hadnt come on. O well will just have to wait and see. Maybe some jogging will help lol


----------



## kara76

sex will help and white trousers and best knickers

my plan is , if af hasn't come to call the nurses number and if no reply call reception and get them to get a nurse to call back asap. if it hasn't come tomorrow they will probably give you a scan on tuesday

i think it will come though hunni


----------



## PixTrix

Thanks Kara. I told him earlier that he was booked lol


----------



## kara76

get down and dirty now lol you don't wana miss your chance lol

i am so bored in work and i so need a sleep.

only another hour and i pop another pill, only have 7 left in this pack yay yay then on to the next boo boo


----------



## Laura36

Pix, you need one of the AF dances that Miriam does so well!  Hope it arrives this evening or overnight. Get your white trousers on and go to a very public place 
 

Kara, thanks for the update re Jule. Glad she went for the weekend for a bit of a break.  We are meeting up tomorrow to go to the cinema in Bridgend.  I think Ebonie may be coming too.  Anyone else welcome if they are around late morning.

I am still not sleeping, wake every night at about 3.43am (that's precisely the time I seem to wake every night, lol) and I am awake for at least an hour or two.  Could have sworn last night I had stomach pains which were bothering me but perhaps I was dreaming it.


----------



## kara76

sounds lovely and if i lived closer i would boo boo

waking in the early hours is no fun at all hun

i am sure jule's will pop by later .

i have a busy week , monday off work, cleaning , coffee and chat with michelle
tuesday meeting in cardiff
wed/thu work
then off for 3 days


----------



## Laura36

Good that you are off next weekend, do you have any plans?


----------



## kara76

no plans for next weekend yet

might book a meal out


----------



## PixTrix

kara you have got me giggling! Hey that be your last pack then, the last one will soon come around.

Thanks Laura. Well taking my mother out for a meal later I shall be all in white! Gosh no fun what so ever not sleeping, you'll have to give your body clock a good talking to - take the batteries out!


----------



## kara76

yay yay i made you laugh

an all white outfit sounds prefect hun and make sure you take no tampons/pads or a mooncup lol

are you going anywhere nice?


----------



## Jule

Hi Everyone, well i decided to go to Tenby just for the night and we have just got back. We needed it too.  Had huge row me and DH yesterday over me carrying a bowl of water.  Didnt want to but it was leaking all over kitchen floor-DH was furious, i was upset it was horrible. 

Anyway went to Tenby and everything ok beteween us, its been lovely to get away and see my sister and her family who are there til tom.  

I have been having pulling pains since friday all accross lower abdo just assuming its cyclogest-praying they have embedded, this is the weekend they would have if they are going to  .  Thankfully i have started taking my steroid in the am and my sleep last night was better.  Still waking about 4 times but managing to get back off quicker.  Funny how you are the same Laura, its probably us worrying.

I am worrying more even DH said that i am not very positive.  I am trying though but find it hard, this 2ww is such a horrible time.

Laura are you putting pessaries PR, today, i know this sounds disgusting but i had a cream/beige poo, has anyone else had this lol i am assuming its the pessaries  

I had a call from the hospital earlier, unfortunately our last embryo didnt really grow after Fri and so they got rid of it yest.  Hoping that i wont need it anyway  

Pix hopefully your af will arrive tonight.  Queenie good luck for your scan on Mon and Cath good luck i think you said you have a scan tom also. 

Hope everyone ok?

Really looking forward to meeting tom Laura and ebonie if you come.  Dont forget Laura text me if you get lost.


----------



## kara76

welcome back hunni

men what are they like, you have done no harm whatsoever, i think we sometimes forget they must get stressed too 

oh yes i remember the poo and the soggy farts, i will stick with my needle in the butt i thnk


----------



## Jule

So its supposed to be that colour i dont remember that from last time.  I had a shock when i saw it  

How are you Kara, are you still in work


----------



## kara76

its the wax thats left from the pesseries, it can dribble out too oh yuck

yes im still in work boo boo not a good day really im shattered 

i can't believe we are talking about poo again, im glad to say i have been going unaided lately lol

im glad taking the steriods in the morning are helping


----------



## Laura36

Hi Jule, glad you went to Tenby. Men are very difficult sometimes and think it's hard for them to understand all this like we do!

Yes, I am doing cyclogest by the back door, lol.  And yes, same issue with no. 2's!  Don't think it's a problem as long as it's in there for about 30 mins the progresterone gets absorbed.  I remember having stresses over that when pregnant and on cyclogest.

Pulling pains are good hun.  At least I think any kind of pain, twinge etc is good as something must be happening. I haven't had much going on the last few days. Just very occaisional pains.  

Lack of sleep is not good so glad you slept better last night.

Tomorrow should be good!


----------



## Jule

lol it always seems to come back to poo!!

Are you gonna ring Lyndon about the sperm fragmentation test? Does Luke take anything now like male vitamins/zinc?


----------



## Jule

Im glad you can all confirm this is normal, went i saw it this am i came downstairs and told DH, my sis and bil they all just laughed, but i was concerned .

Laura yours should be embedding tom as you are prob a day or 2 behind me.  What symptoms did you have in your second week of the 2ww when you had your BFP, did you have any pains etc?


----------



## kara76

so girls what are you gona watch?

i have emailed him and yeah i put luke on wellman vits a couple of months back just because he is a smoker (yuck) and as a precaution

i would love him to give up but we have to live and he never drinks, ive spoken to the cons and lyndon about this too and given our history they don't see a problem with it


----------



## Jule

We gonna watch marley and me, i think?

You still gotta have a life and if all he does is smoke and his sperm is fine then really there's no problem and he should carry on, DH needs a bit of enjoyment too.


----------



## kara76

i wana watch that, luke would never come and watch it with me plus we haven't a decent cinema in pembrokeshire

we use to go into cardiff before iui and test days etc, the good old days when we use to take days off together for scans!!!


----------



## Laura36

Kara, if you're not working tomorrow why don't you join us? I know it's a long drive though.  We are seeing the 12 o'clock at McArthur Glen cinema.

Jule, I had AF pains in my second week last time, really thought AF was coming but it didn't!  And I also had white discharge which I often would get before AF but it continued and right the way through my pregnancy too.  Not a lot else though. I think I had vaguely sore boobs but think that's the cyclogest more than anything else.


----------



## Jule

Its good to have an idea but i suppose those symptoms are the same as af coming.  I got sore boobs now which is the cyclogest and still pulling pains in abdo.  Do you have same?


----------



## kara76

laura i would have usually but im meeting with michelle at 2pm local and i have to go to cardiff for a meeting on tuesday.

i have a meeting with the chief ex of infertility network uk regarding a support group re funding


----------



## Laura36

No, at the moment nothing for me although a few twinges in my abdomen earlier today.  I do have the white discharge but think that's normal after ovulation?  I don't ovulate on my own and my AF's are really messed up so I don't remember what is normal!  

Think you're right that implantation for me likely to be tomorrow or Tuesday even.  

I am finding it hard with IUI as I don't feel I can think about implantation when I don't even know if fertilisation has occurred.


----------



## Laura36

No worries Kara. My DH would never see that film with me either so it's great to go with some FF's!

Wow, good meeting you have on Tuesday.  I'm on hols from work if you fancy meeting up for a coffee before/after your meeting?


----------



## kara76

cool pm me your number but im hoping to visit ravan and baby unless of course she is in labour


----------



## Jule

Kara keep us posted on Ravan, any updates?


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Must warn you all girls, take plenty of hankies with you for Marley & me - my DH and I went last weekend and we were both balling ! Trouble is when I start crying and let my barriers down I cant stop ! Best to take your sunnies with you so you can hide your puffy eyes afterwards.


----------



## miriam7

here pix hope this helps


----------



## PixTrix

fab Miriam   thank you so much, I will let you know the outcome!


----------



## miriam7

it has been known too work   did you wear your white trousers out after ?


----------



## PixTrix

sure did to no avail I'm sure your dance will be the answer!


----------



## kara76

it will come

miriam has gor the bush out.....oh that sounds rude lol


----------



## miriam7

lol kara   well hope it comes overnight so you can go to scan...good luck queenie for yours too


----------



## PixTrix

Well if your bush doesnt work Miriam, nothing will! Thanks girlies.

Yes Queenie good luck for tomorrow I hope to be there couple of hours after you


----------



## popsi

pix,.. you will be fine now, as kara says Miriams dancing bush has never been known to fail before


----------



## kara76

queenie good luck

things are gona ove so quick now, try and enjoy the ride


----------



## PixTrix

thanks Popsi


----------



## kara76

remember the film with kevin costner, can't remember the name

'build it and they will come'

our moto is

bush dancing , af will come


----------



## PixTrix

fab, bushtastic


----------



## kara76

bushtastic indeed

please post in the morning hun and your af will be my waking thought, very worrying lol


----------



## PixTrix

OH thank you Kara   I don't know where I'd have been if I hadn't found you here. You are fab. Are you still stopping on the thurs! Everyones body different I know but if to do again would certainly stop on a wed!!

Along with the bush dance I have put a heat pack on in the hope of tricking my body into thinking that AF is here lol well it feels nice anyway!!


----------



## kara76

aww bless ya hunni, you make me blush

im stopping wednesday night, i take the pill at 6pm and not gona alter it at all not even for the changing clocks


----------



## miriam7

clocks go back this week do they    oh nice lights evenings i cant wait


----------



## PixTrix

Ok I think Bush has been dancing on my belly all night lol

There is def signs of AF when I wipe but if this qualifies as a bleed for baseline I am not sure. I'm sure it will get heavier by the time of scan at 12pm. maybe I should ring and check what they want me to do really. Well got time before have got to leave yet so going to have a hot bath and give the dogs a run and she what happening then


----------



## kara76

yay yay

i would say it should be fine as they will be able to see what has broken away. you could call for reasurance but i would say its cycle day 1


----------



## PixTrix

Thanks Kara

Well I just rang cos dp kept going on and on that should ask. Have rebooked for 11.30 tomorrow. Now really upset. Only a day I know. Is for the best really because from the stage I am at now for me it can take a while to actually start proper so better  go a day late than go today and be told I am not ready. Gosh why I am I being so silly about this, I thought I was passed the crying stage!!


----------



## kara76

aww hunni, its ok to get upset and any little delay seems so hard but its just 1 day and by tomorrow your gona be bleeding nicey and you will be ready to start.

they know what they want to see and it sounds like they want a good bleed before you go, i know some people get scanned before af on short protocol but i think thisis the best way and if you think it will take a while to start, its for the best


----------



## PixTrix

thank you


----------



## Taffy Girl

Pix      

You are upset because its a whole 23 and a half hours delay - and time takes on a whole different dimension in this IVF lark ..... so totally understandable  

All the best for tomorrow.  
x


----------



## kara76

you are very welcome and if today is cd1 tomorrow is cd 2 and you will have lift off

its all gona happen now hunni, deep breaths and try and stay calm, things happen for a reason


----------



## PixTrix

Oh thank you so much Taffy and Kara.

You sure are right about time and IVF lark! Yay it will be lift off tomorrow. Cant wait well once I learn how to do that fist injection lol


----------



## Jule

Good luck Pix for tomorrow, hopefully leaving it an extra day they will be able to see more and se the lining coming away.  Its very exciting for you, and one day im sure wont make any difference to your schedule.  When i was dr i didnt bleed for 18 days which is long and my plan stayed the same, chin up im sure it will be fine.

Queeni how did your scan go today.

Im feeling pulling pains still all accross abdo and got sore boobs but just assuming it cyclogest.  Thankfully im sleeping much better now.

Just read on FET thread that someone tested at day 7 and they ahd BFP cause it was twins so her levels must have increased quicker.  Cant belive it would show so soon?

Laura and Em i had a lovely time today.  Lovely to meet you Laura.  Its nice to put a face to the name.WHat a lovely film funny and sad.  We all came out with red eyes but i really enjoyed.


----------



## Jule

Cath just noticed you also had scan today, how did it go?

Sorry hope i havent missed anyone out, im finding it a bit difficult to keep up


----------



## Laura36

Pix, sorry you've had a stressful day but tomorrow you'll be up & running.  They will show you how to do the jabs and if you need to you can watch Kara's vid's too!  Good luck.

Queenie, how are you doing?  Think your scan was today.

Jule & Emma, I had a lovely time too.  Thanks for coming with me as I'd have been going to see that film on my own otherwise!  

Jule, sore boobs is a good sign I think.  I had them last time but nothing this time yet!  And I keep prodding to check, lol.


----------



## Jule

Hey Laura your coffee didnt last long?  Hope you managed to get back in time..


----------



## Queenie1

hi all

had scan this morning with JE. linning thin and ovaries are ready, so start puregon tonight. woo  hoo.

pix so sorry to hear that your scan has been put off till tomorrow not long to go now till tomorrow and then you will be on the road to jabbing.

cath how did you scan go.


----------



## kara76

queenie that is great news

cath cath where are you lol, hope your scan went well


----------



## Jule

Queenie thats brilliant news.  Bet you cant belive you are starting stimms again.  When do you have ec?


----------



## Queenie1

quite excited about starting stimms as it is with another drug. last time i was on menopur now i'm on puregon which comes in a pen so that will be different tonight sort the pen out. ec is week beg 6th april.

what does everyone use to keep their bellys warm, was thinking of buying a wheat sack to put on.


----------



## Jule

Ooh there's exciting, not long really. 2 weeks.  ive never used anything but im sure some people have used hot water bottles.
Hopefully having the pen will be easier as the drug is alsraedy made up for you


----------



## miriam7

puregon pen is real easy queenie  good luck for your jab   pix glad the af dance seems to of worked...   laura jue and emma were you all bawling lol


----------



## Jule

It was funny one minute we were laughing the next we were crying.  What a good film though really enjoyed would recommned it


----------



## miriam7

glad you all enjoyed it   are you keeping sane have you started going loopy yet ? i tested on day 9 after transfer and it showed up ...tutt tutt i know but i couldnt wait


----------



## Queenie1

well just done my first puregon pen jab. think it will get easier the more i do it, just so use to using a syringe.

def on my way now stimms here i come.


----------



## miriam7

well done next jab will be easier now


----------



## Cath34

Hello Hello ladies, I'm here!!!   

Had a really good scan today and its all looking good for Weds for EC. Ariana did my scan which was a nice change. I've got to do my pregnyl tonight and then I'm away!!!!!

Queenie what time were you there today?


----------



## Queenie1

well done cath.

my app was at 9.30. what time was your app


----------



## Cath34

Oh mine was at 12.30 and there wasn't anyone there. I am going to be the only one in for treatment on Weds, how odd is that?!!!!!
I have been given evrything today,
Progonova
Gestone
Predisolone
Clexane

I think they are throwing the lot at me now!!!!! Hope it works this time, I really need some luck after such bad luck.


----------



## Queenie1

thats a pity would have been great to meet you.


gosh what a lot what are they all for

good luck for wed what time is your app


----------



## ebonie

Aww cath so pleased your scan went well today hun       for ur ec on wednesday


----------



## miriam7

great news cath good luck for wed ...do you have to do your hcg jab late tonight ?how come you have to take progynova i thought that was for frozen go ?


----------



## Cath34

Yeh so did I Miriam, but JE said that even though we need Prog boost we also need Oestrogen boost too and maybe it could be beneficial, so I'm happy to take everything!!!!!!


----------



## Jule

Excellent Cath bet you cant wait for wed.  Have you got lots of follicles?  Good that they are giving you all the meds, should increase the chances.


----------



## Cath34

I certainly hope so Jule!!!!
Yes I did have quite a few and they were the largest they've been so far in all my treatments ( it probably doesn't make much difference though?) but I dont want to tempt fate so we'll see how many they get on Weds depending on how far back my ovaries are!!!


----------



## PixTrix

Thank you everybody for your kind words, your support really does mean the world. It funny you can have so many friends in your life but nothing like those who know what you are going through, even if I haven't met any of you!!

Well done Queenie and Cath.

Laura and Jule sending you loads of positive vibes.

Well here's my latest! Not a thing since this morning. So now in a pickle. I think either way I am going to just turn up tomorrow. There been a slight sign of AF I hope that is good enough for them. Hopefully they will scan and all be well, if I have got to go back for another that is not a problem for me!

How infuriating, now wishing had taken last pill on tues!! Wanted to go with what I was told at schedule tho. Is it poss that the pill has just made it very very light, maybe I am not going to have a proper break through bleed. oh I don't know going out of my mind which is not helping lol Oh well will see what they say. Come on bush you going to have to dance alot faster lol


----------



## miriam7

lol i would just go for scan and see what they say ...hopefully af might turn up overnight


----------



## PixTrix

here's hoping Miriam. Nothing will keep me away tomorrow!


----------



## Cath34

Good luck for tomorrow PixTrix.


----------



## PixTrix

THank you Cath  Glad today went well for you loads and loads of luck for Wed


----------



## kara76

cath wow you are on a cocktail of drugs, sounds like they wana make sure your lining is kept nice and thick

pixtrix there is a chance that your lining was that thin all you needed was a tiny bleed


----------



## PixTrix

that a good thought Kara. Feeling much more positive today. I am going up and I am coming back with all the drugs, then I'll get home and think sh*t lol

Gonna take the dogs for a nice long walk and then have a nice bath.


----------



## Laura36

Good luck Pix Trix for your scan today, hope all is ok and you don't have to go back in  

Queenie, well done on your jab. I've never done anything except menopur either but a pen sounds good.  Good luck  

Jule - hope you're doing ok?  How many days do we have left?  Think it's 9 but we were both thinking of testing in 7 days  

Cath, great news on your scan and EC for tomorrow. Wishing you loads of luck  

I still don't have any symptoms really. Still a bit bloated and achey sometimes but not much else.  

This 2ww is starting to drive me a bit mad.  Think perhaps it would have been better if I'd been in work.  Although I would have not got much done with all the pondering!


----------



## Jule

Good luck Cath for tomorrow, its nearly here  

Hope your scan went well Pix, hopefully your lining is nice and thin 

Glad your jab went ok Queenie

Yes 9 days Laura and i feel like im going mad too.  Cant belive we have only been waiting 6 days  
Ive got pulling pains both sides of abdo and shooting tingling pains in my groin/upper thigh.  Still sore boobs.  Ive been writing a little list of symptoms incase theres a next time as i cant remember what days last time i experienced what sysmptoms.  Day 10 will be a big hurdle for me as i bled at day 10 last time so saturday ill be paranoid Im just praying no bleeding then


----------



## mimi41

Jules fingers crossed you don't bleed.  I tested early last time and then spent the rest of the time thinking the result was wrong.  So no peace either way lol

Cath good luck with your ec on wed

Pix good luck with scan and i hope af arrived

Hi everyone else


----------



## Laura36

Jule, how have you been today?  Hope you had a good catch up with Kara.

I've had AF pains today although only for about an hour earlier on.  Plus a few sharp type twinges. And a hint of sore boobs but I could well be imagining that  

Can't believe we have over a week left to wait! 

Any news yet Pix?


----------



## Jule

Oh i know Laura it seems ages.  So glad im keeping myself busy.  I feel fine, just wondering and   

Michelle i thought about testing really early but like you say thats not piece of mind either cause then id worry that the result wasnt right   lol, there's no piece of mind on this  

How was the scan Pix?


----------



## Queenie1

pix how did your scan go today, hope your linning was thin for you. 

cath good luck for ec tomorrow    for loads of eggs

laura and jule keep positive and don't test too early


----------



## PixTrix

Well hello hello. Thank you all for your well wishes. I had scan and good news. Lining thin and all ready to start jabbing tomorrow night! Gosh it was mad busy there!! 

So tomorrow I start the gonal f pen with a dose of 112.5 and back for a scan on monday and find out when starting cetrotide. Isn't there so much to take in. 

They didnt have the cetrotide in the pharmacy. While I seen it as an urgency that he get it by the time I go in Monday he was very laid back about it lol he has taken my number and will call when they get it in. If haven't heard by thurs will ring them and if havent got will ring the nurses and see if they can hurry it along. Not sure when will be needing it but need to  know that have got it here!

Got to hunt through cupboards for a tupperware box now because they had ran out of sharps boxes!!!

laura and Jule try and stay sane the days are coming down!! Lets hope those sore boobs are a sign.

How you getting on Queenie I'll be catching you up now!


----------



## Queenie1

congrats pix so glad scan went well and you can start tomorrow. i know how you feel you want to make sure you have all the med that you need with you. 

what time is your scan on monday i'm at 12.00

i couldn't have a sharps box either yesterday. would a chemist or gp be able to give you one


----------



## PixTrix

Thanks Queenie. Great idea I will pop over the surgery tomorrow.

Mine is at 11.30 so may see you there. They have booked me in for a double appoint so suppose it be the scan then chat about what next and learn about the cetritide.

Wow this is at last really happening 2 years after my referral I can't believe it a bit anxious but so very very exciting!!


----------



## Taffy Girl

Good news Pix - glad it all went well. You're on your way now 

Cath - good luck for tomorrow.  

Queenie, Laura & Jule - hope you are all doing ok  

 to anyone ive missed on this busy little thread


----------



## PixTrix

Thanks Taffy. Great to see you got your next tx planned. Loads of luck.


----------



## miriam7

glad things are moving along now for you pix ..pharmacy will ring as soon as they get deivery they did for me before when they didnt have my gestone


----------



## Jule

Pix what is the cetritide?? do ive never heard of that


----------



## PixTrix

Oh thank you Miriam. You really do give me hope with your little one due soon, so excited for you.

So here comes my first of prob many questions!!

louise told me to store the gonal f in the fridge and this was exactly what was said on the package from pharmacy. But he info sheet that I got said that it can be stored at room temp. At the mo it is in the fridge and I know they know what they are talking about but now scared it may get damaged!! Oh I am a silly old worrry head!! What has anybody else who been on the gonal pens done?

Jule the cetritide is to stop ovulation. What did you use?


----------



## miriam7

i havent a clue about those drugs either ..im sure someone will answer you soon tho   what time did kara leave for home jule?


----------



## Laura36

Well done Pix. Once your first jab is over it'll be plain sailing


----------



## PixTrix

thank you


----------



## ebonie

I was on gonal f and i stored mine in the fridge as well cause thats what i was told , i hope someone else comes along just to back up what i say


----------



## PixTrix

Hey thanks Emma


----------



## ebonie

pix.trix i googled this and found this 
Store unmixed vials of follicle stimulating hormone at room temperature or in the refrigerator away from light, moisture, and heat.

Store the Follistim AQ cartridges in the refrigerator until the expiration date printed on the cartridge. Alternatively, the cartridges can be stored at room temperature for up to 3 months or until the expiration date, whichever comes first. Once the rubber stopper on the cartridge has been pierced by a needle, the product must be used within 28 days.

Store mixed multi-dose vials of Gonal-F in the refrigerator between 36 and 46 degrees Fahrenheit (2 and 8 degrees Celsius), protected from light. Throw away any unused medication 28 days after mixing.

if u google the question hun u will find this


----------



## kara76

pixtrix woo hoo well done you, sounds like you are on the antagnoist protocol 

cath good luck tomorrow , hope ec goes well

laura and jule lovely to see you both and thanks for the tea, everyone needs to go to jule's she has great sweets 

queenie hope time is going quick for you


----------



## PixTrix

OH Emma that so kind of you thank you so much  

It sure is Kara a gentle break into the world of IVF!!


----------



## kara76

welcome to the madness huni lol

i know this will sound weird but try and enjoy the ride cause its quite possible this will be the biggest and most rewarding trip ever


----------



## PixTrix

thanks kara 

I know what you mean I want the next couple of weeks to be as perfect as possible with hopefully a dream come true at the end of it. Starting a video diary tomorrow!!! I've been writing my story from the beginning when my DP asked for us to have a baby sat in weatherspoons on his birthday. Gosh how naive was I then to think I'd have had a baby that year lol


----------



## Jule

lol Kara you make me laugh about my sweets, dont send everyone around there'll be none left for me  

Pix i used suprecur to switch my hormones off, the drugs you are on prob do the same.  Who decided what protocol you were going on?


----------



## miriam7

if i come round jule there will deffo be none left im eating like a   video diary sounds great idea pix


----------



## PixTrix

Do you know Jule, I haven't got a clue who made the decision. I've been feeling a bit in the dark because haven't even seen a consultant or doc   maybe that is normal I don't know. It was louise who told me that they had decided to use the short antagonist protocol. From what I have read and a comment from one of the nurses that it is not usual to have this protocol for first attempt. But it is being used because of my AMH and to prevent OHSS. Must admit am worried about it being the right thing to go with. Suppose I have just got to trust.


----------



## kara76

ah that explains it then, you must have a high amh level so this is a good protocol for you as it should stop your hyperstimulating

do you know your amh level?


----------



## Jule

Oh yes you need to trust the people who know.  They deal with it daily, i always go with their advice.  What is your amh?


----------



## PixTrix

Its 30, could be alot higher mind. Remember reading that your is alot higher Jule. Glad that they are safeguarding from the start and not having to make the decision after using long protocol and getting OHSS.


----------



## Jule

Oh definately. I think it was my FSH that wa 80 odd and my amh is 6.1 think that is the right way around.  Its so confusing though, all these numbers!!!


----------



## PixTrix

ah I thought you AMH was 80 odd! O come on Jule that made me feel that my AMH was low lol 

You right tho very confusing. Never mind going through all this we will be experts by experience! You won't be going through it all again tho Jule, you BFP is just around the corner


----------



## Jule

Hopefully    and trying to be  
Hoping this is a good year for us all


----------



## miriam7

am i right in thinkin pix's 30amh means shes got a nice supply off eggs thats why she could over stim? i wish i asked about mine ..i think i went into ivf blindfolded at first!


----------



## kara76

jule lol you have it the wrong way round, your amh is high

pixtrix i think its great they have given you a protocol suited to this result and safe guarding against ohss


----------



## Jule

Oh dear thought i had it right lol, there we are at least i knew the two numbers


----------



## Jule

Pix is it PCO you have?


----------



## PixTrix

Yeah jule got PCO 
Miriam - a high AMH can be seen as an indicator of PCO


----------



## Queenie1

hi all,

as you know had baseline scan on monday then during the day (sorry TMI) had a tiny old brown blood mark in my knickers and when i wiped a very slight pink tinge. i have had the same today. has anyone had this before or do you think i should phone clinic.


----------



## Jule

Sorry Queenie no i havent, wouldnt hurt to ring clinic tom for advice though.

Miriam high amh means that you have a lot of eggs and so are at higher risk of OHSS.  Pople who have PCOS/PCO tend to have high levle as they dont ovulate


----------



## kara76

this could just be left over blood from af or from the scan hun

i have bleed for a good few days while starting stims as it takes a while to get into your system, if you worried call the clinic and just get some reasurrance


----------



## Queenie1

thanks af arrived last monday and had gone by thursday so was surprised to get a little bit. dh said that it could have been from the scan.


----------



## miriam7

im sure you will be fine queenie you can ring for reasurrance but i bet it wont make a diffrence to tx


----------



## PixTrix

Hi Queenie
not able to offer you advice but possible that the scan could have caused it. Giving a ring would put your mind at rest


----------



## Queenie1

thanks girls,

not enjoying this cycle this time def not the same as when your excitied doing your first tx. feeling fed up and worried about it all and to top it all a collegue in work anounced she is 8 weeks preg with her second child. just feeling a little fed up today .


----------



## PixTrix

Oh Queenie that so tough   I can't cope at all with people around me getting pregnant, esp when it seems to come so easy and the second pregnancy appears. It seems the only time that I am overjoyed for somebody being pregnant is when they have been on the hard journey that we are going through. You are not alone we are all here for you.

Try and stay strong, I know that is hard when you have endured a failed cycle and easy for me to say when I haven't been there, but there is hope for that well deserved BFP


----------



## kara76

i was just preparing to shut down but felt the need to reply to you

hunni having pregnant ladies about while your having treatment is not easy and your probably feeling why not me and how unfair it all is, this is so normal. for me all that works is thinking that it not their baby i want, it might not work for you but hey it might

you will never get back the excitement of that first cycle but what you do have is experience and this can be turned into something postive as you know what is gona happen thoughout the text and the chances are your now closer to a postive result than before

ive waffled abit but i hope its helped in some way


----------



## Queenie1

thanks  pix that is how i feel exactly, i'm always really happy when a ff is pregnant but anyone around anounces and i end up coming home and having a good cry. 

i must try and keep positive but i'm find ing it hard with this cycle. your first cycle is exciting and new. 

PMA PMA  

thanks kara these drugs don't half play with your hormones. you are right i am nearer to getting a bfp now they have changed drugs to suit me better. thanks for replying


----------



## PixTrix

sending you loads of PMA PMA PMA PMA PMA PMA PMA PMA PMA PMA PMA PMA PMA PMA PMA PMA PMA PMA PMA PMA PMA  Queenie. 

I know Queenie even though on your first cycle you are aware of the odds of it working it not working hasnt happened to you yet so you can remain hopeful and excited, but like Kara said you are now a step closer to that positive result.

Did you manage to sort that mini meet, sounds like you could do with the company of those going through what you are. It is difficult for me to do meets because I have got problems with my eyes and have had to stop driving. Hoping that can get sorted soon though.

Stay strong and take care of you


----------



## kara76

still haven't got to bed but going asap lol

cath good luck for tomorrow i hope you get some nice eggs

night girls


----------



## miriam7

good luck cath


----------



## Laura36

Cath, good luck for today!

Queenie, I understand how you feel once you're on your 2nd or 3rd (or more) cycles the excitement is replaced by anxiety and in my case sleepless nights!  It's very hard when someone close gets pregnant especially if you hadn't anticipated it.  I kind of expect some people to get preg so that if they do it doesn't hit me as hard.  But when it's someone out of the blue that's really not great.   

Well last night I was awake for ages!  I'm fed up of this not sleeping and worried it's becoming a habit.  I woke at about 1.30am and was still awake at 2.30am so went in the spare room to read for a bit. Went back to bed at 4am.  Had to get up at 7 today as British gas are coming to service the boiler.  So I am shattered.  

No symptoms yet today. Feeling very normal which I don't like.


----------



## PixTrix

Good luck Cath


----------



## Jule

Good luck Cath hope you have lots of eggs   

I had another disturbed night. I woke up soaking, i had only been sleeping about an hour.  I had to get up and change my pyjamas.  This is the 3rd time since FET.  Slept better after but was dreaming like mad, which is unusual for me.  Perhaps my body is trying to catch up on disturbed sleep.  Still got really sore boobs but the abdo pain has eased-dont know if a good or bad sign but feel well in myself.  Got a friend coming today so off to Mcarthur Glen for a coffee/tea.

Laura who knows maybe no symptoms are a good sign.  We can both keep   for our BFP


----------



## PixTrix

Hope you sleep better tonight Jule. When you say you woke up soaking could this be another sign, temp is supposed to rise during pregnancy, combined with yours sore boobs ooo loads of luck to you

Here's to your BFP's Jule and Laura


----------



## mimi41

Afternoon Pix good luck with the start of your tx today.  Did i read that you are sp, they want me to go sp next time and of course because i'm a golden oldie i'm on high dose of meds.  I hope it goes well for you away


----------



## PixTrix

Hi Michelle and thank you.

Yeah I am doing the short antagonist. Being new to it all I am not sure of much yet!! But think that 112.5 of gonal f is quite a low dose, prob cos of high AMH. So hope it does the trick oh well at least they do more regular scans for sp so there on Monday.

Loads of luck for your next tx. You have been doing fab loosing weight so won't be far away for you


----------



## mimi41

Pix i've never been on gonal f so have no advice for you.  yeah, the weight loss is going ok.  Positive thinking now for those lovely follies


----------



## Laura36

Michelle, if this cycle doesn't work for me I'll be doing SP next time too.  That's due to being a poor responder with v low AMH! (aka old)

Have you had your AMH level checked?


----------



## mimi41

Laura i don't know to be quite honest, i'm sure i must have at some point.  I have never been told i am a poor responder either but i only get 5 eggs each time.  I think the sp this time is to get a bit of a spurt on in my ovaries (oh to have a frostie or two)lol


----------



## PixTrix

THanks michelle.

That what confusing me laura know that sp is used for poor responders so why use it for me when they dont know how going to respond and to try and prevent ohss cos of high amh

is there more than one type of short protocol?


----------



## Laura36

Hi Pix, yes there is normal SP and antagonist SP. I don't really understand the difference tbh.  I know that with normal SP which is what I'll be doing (although   this cycle works!) it's using suprecur and menopur. You have a different set of drugs so perhaps that's the difference.  Andi has done antagonist I think.

I believe SP is for producing a more standardised set of follicles which for you with your high risk of overresponding I guess is a good thing. They don't want you to get OHSS.  I think it's supposed to help me by not shutting down my ovaries by down reg first so they can do a bit of the work on their own and hopefully produce more than 2 follicles!


----------



## PixTrix

Ah yeah i am doing antagonist. thanks laura.

keep positive you, you wont be needing a next time


----------



## mimi41

I think i will be on standard sp, they didn't mention antagonist to me.


----------



## kara76

the standard short protocol is used for poor responders

the antagonist short protocol is thought to produce least follicles and is good for those that ovulate early and pcos, how im not 100% sure


----------



## PixTrix

ta kara that would sound right


----------



## PixTrix

sorry girls here I go with all my questions, sorry an IVF virgin lol

have you all had alcohol wipes to wipe the site of injection? I haven't got any and wondering if I should be using one before hand


----------



## miriam7

i did im sure you can buy some in boots


----------



## PixTrix

thanks Miriam I think I'll pop and get some


----------



## kara76

yeah or tescos

it doesn't matter if you haven't got any though just go for it lol


----------



## PixTrix

thanks Kara I just want 8 to be here. Gonna do it at 8 til the clocks go forward and then at 9. I am hoping that will just stick it in without hesitating we will see.


----------



## kara76

yeah try not to hestiate, focus your mind. you will be shocked at how easy it is

i would imagine cath has been de egged now lol

cath cath how are you?


----------



## miriam7

lol de egged i like it   good luck for your 1st jab if im not on later pix


----------



## PixTrix

Oh thanks Miriam. I am itching to do it want to do it now!!

Hope all went well Cath


----------



## miriam7

you will be so relieved after you have done it   hope cath will be online later


----------



## kara76

i bet you are itching to get on with it, so what drugs are you using and what dose? sorry if you have said before 

i wonder how the hfea inspection went today, good i hope

i too hope cath gets online


----------



## PixTrix

I've been given Gonal f 112.5 for 12 days. back scan monday tho so that may change and cetrotide 0.25 for 5 days. Haven't really heard those mentioned much here

yes hopefully the inspection went well


----------



## kara76

the cetrotide will be aswell hun as this is what stops ovulation

so only 2 hours and 35mins til your jab


----------



## Taffy Girl

Good luck for your jab  Pix 
x


----------



## Queenie1

pix good luck for your 1st jab. i have never used alcohol wipes, clinic never gave me any or mentioned them.

cath hope you got loads of eggs and are feeling ok.


----------



## Queenie1

well i phoned clinic about discharge and i spoke to debbie. she said it should be fine but if it gets heavier then i'm to go into clinic on thurs or fri for a scan. it is still the same today so i think it will be ok and i should be able to wait till my 1st stimms scan on monday.


----------



## PixTrix

thank you so much everybody.

Hope you feeling better today Queenie. Hoping the discharge will clear up.

Well I am going to do jab after corrie have had a lovely bath and am nicely chilled!! The big instruction sheet for the gonal f is fab with step by step instructions and a dedicated place to lay everything!! Fab!


----------



## kara76

queenie just keep an eye on it hun

pixtrix almost time good luck


----------



## PixTrix

Woo hoo I quite enjoyed that if you know what I mean. Didnt feel anything at all! Can see where the needle went in twice lol DP was filming and he said trying for a baby take 1 and I was taking aim and he put me off so before had managed to put in proper pulled it out then stuck in again oops!


----------



## Jule

Glad you have done the 1st injection Pix and it went ok.  Each one now will be easier the first is the worst.

Ive been feeling fine tonight.

Cath how did today go, hopeyou had loads of eggs


----------



## kara76

well done hunni and i love the fact you filmed it, i sometimes think your as nuts as me and i have to say we must meet up for sure lol

so hunni you are now on your way

tonight is flying by so better jump in the bath and try and relax a little

jule im pleased your feeling fine

cath cath where are you lol


----------



## PixTrix

thanks Jule and Kara.  

Kara nuts certainly does sum me up and it really would be fab to do a meet.

So yes I am truley on my way now. I feel part of all your mad world of IVF here. Before tx started I felt like I was just parking in monopoly lol  

Thank you everybody for making me so welcome


----------



## kara76

aww pixtrix your'll have me in tears you know what the pill is like lol

no more parking for you lol even im out of jail now

where about do you live?


----------



## PixTrix

lol did you hand in your get out of jail free card!

I live in small village called Foelgastell. You'd prob know crosshands roundabout? You'd go there on way to Cardiff. Anyway I about 5 mins from there


----------



## kara76

nah i had the wait my three goes lol, god i love the game, it always cause family rows at crimbo as my bro and dad are such sore losers lol

i know crosshands roundabout hun, maybe we could have a meet up in carmarthan, coffee or something, have a good natter etc etc


----------



## PixTrix

I so love that game too and the arguing!!

That would be brill. I have problems getting to main meets because have had to stop driving cos my eyes are naff lol My very own personal driver (DP!) can drop me in Carmarthen and go to my parents. He is well used to doing that, oh he is fab (most of the time)!

Let me know when a time would be good for you with me not working I can fit in with what easier for you


----------



## kara76

great hun and hey i can always come to crosshands

if you ever wana come to a meet and im driving up you can catch a lift with me, the only trouble is most of the time im at clinic or something the same day so you would have to tag along lol

i will be in touch with a date and we will meet for sure, hopefully very soon

i better go and give luke some ear ache opps i mean attention lol


----------



## kara76

ps night night hunni


----------



## Laura36

Well done Pix on doing your first jab!!!  Glad it all went smoothly.  The rest will be plain sailing now.

Jule, glad you're feeling ok.  I haven't had any symptoms at all today which is bothering me  
Had quite a bit going on yesterday.  Oh well, I should just stop analysing!  Just hoping to sleep tonight.
Hope you get a good nights sleep Jule.

Cath, hope things went well today?


----------



## PixTrix

Thanks Kara that is so kind   will look forward to meeting. Night night

Thanks Laura. Hope you manage to get some sleep tonight. Everything is crossed for you. And you too Jule


----------



## Cath34

Hi everyone, sorry its late but I've been asleep as am feeling rough, in quite a lot of pain after EC which I haven't experienced before really. Anyway I am ok and managed to push out 16 eggs   Hopefully they are fertilising well tonight but we'll see what Lyndon says in the morning!!! No more news really, just rest for me   
Thanks for asking after me everyone, I am touched. xx


----------



## Laura36

Cath, 16 eggs, that's amazing. Well done. Take it really easy.  Good luck for your phone call tomorrow


----------



## PixTrix

Wow well done Cath. O sorry you have been in so much pain hope it settles.

 heres for plenty of fertilisation tonight

take care of you and rest well


----------



## PixTrix

Here I go again!

should you alternate sides of your belly every night or doesn't it matter?


----------



## Cath34

Thanks ladies, I am pleased. There was 18 but could only get to 16 but thats fine with me.   for good fertilisation now!
PixTrix, yes apparently you should alternate. x


----------



## PixTrix

Thanks Cath  

Will have everything crossed for fertilisation for you and will await the news


----------



## miriam7

well done pix on jab next one will be even easier ..and cath ...16 is great   that there busy getting jiggy with it   are you still going for blasto?


----------



## PixTrix

THank you Miriam


----------



## kara76

wow cath well done, i hope the call comes soon

pixtrix it doesn't really matter and you will find some bits are more sensetive that others, but as your only jabbing for 2 weeks i doubt this will be an issue.


----------



## Cath34

Well I have had the call at 8am and Lyndon told me that 12 were mature out of the 18 and 8 have fertilized normally. I was disappointed with that but Lyndon said that that was good and what they would expect from patients, between 60 - 70% to fertilise and mine were 66% so I guess I should stop giving myself a hard time!!! What do you think ladies?
Yes I really hope to go for blast but 40% roughly go to blsst which would make it 3 and Lyndon likes 4 so we'll see?!!!
I'm feeling very sore indeed this time around and so am cwtching a hot water bottle and resting. 
Hope everyone's ok today?
PixTrix - how are you, I wil PM you back now. x


----------



## Cath34

Pix Trix I did mean how are you but I was sending a PM to somebody else, sorry! x


----------



## Jule

Well done Cath thats excellent. I had 9 fertilise last time and managed to freeze 3 which was great, so i think its brill for you, good number.  I was told Lyndon likes 8 to go to blastocyst but then when i actually spoke to him he said he would look at them at day 3 and say what he thinks is best. As it was my 3 defrosted ok and he suggested we didnt take them to blast so see what he suggests.  
I had pain after ec perhaps when you have lots of eggs its because they have to go into the ovaries that amount of times.  I took tramadol and it worked great.  They told me it was cause the ovaries went into spasm,  i was still sore on et but it does settle.  Hope it passes for you.  Is et fri?

Sorry its an essay


----------



## Jule

Laura how are you?  Ive had bloating and still sore boobs but no more pulling pains.  Hopefully they are good signs for us    Hope you are managing to keep yourself busy   
Lots of      for us, hopefully this will be lucky for us...

How are you pixtrix, Queenie, ebonie. miriam, lisa, kara, michelle and everyone else


----------



## Cath34

Thanks Jule, I am hoping not to have day 3 sat ET but hold off until Mon day 5 but I will be guided my Lyndon as you said. I have gone to blast before so I know I can but each time is different I guess. WishI could stop worrying!!!
How are you doing?


----------



## Jule

Its horrible isnt it, the whole time its a worry.  Oh yes juts realised day 3 is sat, do they do them then?  you will get to blastocyst and have good embryos. Its good its happened befoe for you.  Im fine trying to rest but just wish i was a week further on!!
We left our 3rd grow to blastocyst hoping it would be re frozen but day 5 last Fri it slowed down so they kept it growing til sat and it had stopped so we lost our last one.  Hopeful i wont need it though 
Take it easy and relax hopefully your pains will ease in the next day or so


----------



## kara76

cath hun thats good, well done. out of 12 mature its good news i say

i am hoping for blasts too next cycle and i know lyndon likes to see at least 3 8 cells on day 3 but we can still go for it, if we like.....i am gona try and be brave but we will see lol

lyndon is fab and im sure he will advise you, we might even transfer at day 3 and culture the rest but we are not sure, luke wants to go for it


----------



## Jule

Oooh girls its so exciting so many of us going thru it at the same time   Hopefully we will all be on the pregnancy thread soon


----------



## PixTrix

Hello all. 
Hey Jule you are almost on that pregnancy thread! OO I think it going to get extremely busy soon! Good luck.

Good luck Laura getting closer now.

Well done Cath. 66% sounds good out of the scale that Lyndon expects. Take lots of care and good luck for ET.

Thanks Kara. would take alot longer than 2 weeks to cover my belly lol  

I am bit worried that won't get enough follies. I know that they are safeguarding against OHSS because of my AMH, but because they have never had a cycle to know how I react I am worried that the dose wont be enough. Oh well they know what they are doing and would be terrible to get OHSS and at least having scan after only 5 days of stimms. Come on Monday!


----------



## Jule

Pix it will come before you know it good luck, im sure it will be fine.  My first time they gave me a very small dose and after scan becuase i only responded a little they increased the dose.  Its better they take it slowly, you dont want to OHSS.  You say you cant drive becuase of your eyes.  Hope you dont mind me asking what is wrong with them?


----------



## Laura36

Cath, 66% sounds brilliant well done.  I am a poor responder so anything more than 4/5 is great in my mind  

Jule, I have no symptoms again so far today   
I am trying not to read too much into it though as it's really the last 2 or 3 days before testing that I got any symptoms last time.  Not sure why I don't have sore boobs from the cyclogest this time around.  Maybe that's something to do with having been pregnant.

Pix, don't worry about how you respond. They know best and I am sure will adjust your dose if necessaary after your first scan. 


  to all of us March/April cyclers (and all IVF Wales girls of course!)


----------



## Jule

Hopefully no pain is a good sign.  My pulling pains have gone now so just the sore boobs.  Perhaps Laura like you say you havent got sore boobs becuse of your previous pregnancy .  I have been feeling bit more positive now the pulling has gone.  At least we are both on count down now and single figures til we test


----------



## miriam7

wishing you loads of luck cath hope they keep growing       all this looking for bfp signs ..it does your head in doesnt it lol i felt no diffrent to my other goes


----------



## Jule

I know you keep looking for signs and sometimes even feel things that are not there.  Nevermind not long now.  As long as Laura and I stay sane


----------



## kara76

the trouble is your putting so many drugs in your body it could be that

pregnancy signs at this early stage can be just like those of af so try not to worry (yeah right i hear you shout)

we all look for signs and its torture really


----------



## Jule

Oh i know   We wait months to get to this stage and then when we here we wishing it away


----------



## kara76

and no testing early either you naughtie pair


----------



## Laura36

Maybe just 2 days early for testing, what do you think Kara?  Surely that's ok??  

I have ovary pain on the left side this afternoon.  I think this 2ww is worse for analysing everything than my other cycles!  I agree though Kara, that real pregnancy symptoms don't kick in till you're about 6-8 weeks ish.  

I've had a lovely day today. Clarins facial this morning, then met my Dad for lunch in the bay and popped into town (just H&M) and bought 3 tops!  Now waiting for DH to get back from work so we can go for a coffee (or decaf tea for me).

Jule, what have you been up to today?


----------



## ebonie

bless jule and laura   your going quitely insane   wishing you both loads of luck for test day   

Laura id say its ok o test early after al why do they make early response kits for


----------



## Laura36

Thanks Emma, I've already bought some clearblue digital specially!

In fact, should let you girls know that boots have them on offer at the moment. Think it's £3 off the twin pack.


----------



## Jule

yes me to i have pack of 2 digital which i bought ages ago-never used before.  Today i asked my sister to buy me pack of 2 normal clear blue and they were only £8 bargain 

Im fine thanks Laura had a little sleep after making my welsh cakes.  Coming into cardiff tonight with my sister to meet a friend. Going for food in Deri in Rhiwbina.  Been there once before lovely food so looking forward to that.

Lisa text earlier and she is popping in for a cuppa at 5.30 before i go out so busy busy evening for me  

ebonie i text dh that text you sent me, he rang straight back really concerned hadnt read it all thought i was in hosp lol, i cant stop laughing about that its a funny one!


----------



## kara76

you are naughtie and should not test early, shame you you naughtie girls and ebonie shame on you too

i have never tested early as im a good girl and its scared me and i hate testing lol

the trouble with testing early is

if its postive you are further from you scan lol

if negative you have to retest anyway

i say put away the pee sticks


----------



## ebonie

kara    

jule   my niece phoned me up she is 12 and said are you ok ? i just got ur text haha and then her mum told her to read the end bit she realised   i liked the text as welll


----------



## miriam7

lol i sent the txt to people too ive had a few replies saying thanks they thought i had gone to hospital my mum txt back saying thanks i dont need a heart attack lol


----------



## Laura36

Can someone send me this text? Sounds good!

Jule, have a lovely evening. I've been to the Deri once too and it was great.

Forgot to say, I actually slept last night    First night I have slept all the way through since a week ago Monday.


----------



## miriam7

just sent it too you laura its stupid but funny


----------



## chally85

my brother and wife broke the news to me today that she is pregnant again, i tried no to show i was upset but i think they could see and now i feel really guilty cos i should be so happy for them but i felt so sad. i managed to keep the tears in while they were there, but i keep filling up all the time and i really don't want to cry.

i know it might sound selfish but they know im haveing the second ivf and i just wish they had waited untill it was all over.

hope everything is going well for you all.

im sorry if i have put a downer on anyone, i just needed to talk.

xxx


----------



## Laura36

Chally, you are welcome to talk about how you are feeling on here. That's what we are here for  
It's horrible when you hear news like that and especially if you hadn't expected it. 

How is your treatment going hun?  What stage are you at?


----------



## chally85

i finished the pill on sunday, still waiting for af to arrive so i can have my scan to see if the cyst is still on my ovary and if all is well should be starting supercur on april 14th and fet week 11th march.

how is your treatment going i hope your doing well.

thankyou for you support, it s nice to have friends who you can talk to about these things.


----------



## Laura36

Not long now for you then.  Hope it all goes well and that your cyst has gone.

I am due to test a week tomorrow.  May test a couple of days early though. Think it's too soon to worry too much about symptoms, I'll be really going mad after the weekend though


----------



## chally85

awww i bet it's driving you nuts, the 2ww was worse for me than going through the treatment lol, lots and lots of          .


----------



## miriam7

big hug for you chally hope you are ok


----------



## Laura36

Thanks Chally for your   's

I think I'll be starting the frantic knicker checking in the next few days


----------



## miriam7

im suprised you havent already   i think the 1st week goes slower so not long now!


----------



## PixTrix

Oh Chally so sorry for you to hear that. It is totally understandable how you are feeling. I think it would have been much kinder to have waited before telling you.

Stay time tx coming could be your time. Hope the cyst has gone. Good luck and don't worry about putting anybody on a downer always here to listen.

Take care of you


----------



## kara76

chally hun, big hugs

its ok to feel upset mate

right i better crash for the night even though ive only been online quick. i am shattered


----------



## Cath34

Chin up Chally    I know how you are feeling my brother in law broke the news to us just after my 2nd failed ycle back in Aug last year. After treatment we went off to USA and he was here within 15mins of our return breaking the news!! I was sooo gutted I cried when he left, especially s it wasn't planned!!! I am supporting her through her pregnancy and I'm finding it very hard. Also my friend who I grew up with told me at the weekend that she's expecting also and hey ho I felt sick again and upset!!! But I am happy for them all just gutted for myself and DH, just like you and probably everyoe else on ff. Sorry its an essay! lol


----------



## mimi41

Hi Ladies

Jules and Laura i tested early last time and regreted it, i kept on testing just to check if it was right.  Your choice though!

Chally  .  I'm lucky my sisters are older than me so no more babies for them, but its the nxt generation that worries me.  I'm expecting my neices to say they are pregnant and i think that would destroy me at this moment in time

To everyone else hi


----------



## PixTrix

thanks ladies for your encouragement re: responding.

Jule I have got double vision. Have actually had it since I was 14, then seemed to settle for a while and was able to learn to drive. Drove for a few years then had to stop when vision got really bad. Then last summer it seemed to settle, think they got the right prism in my glassed and was able to get back to driving again. That felt so good and was chuffed to bits at the thought of if I was lucky to have little one would be able to drive he/she about. But last month double vision got worse then it has ever been and really bad floaters so had to stop driving again   DP fad tho takes me everywhere. So thats my naff eyes story! No need to get drunk!


----------



## Laura36

Pix, sorry to hear about your eyes and that you cannot drive at the moment.  Is it likely to improve so you can get driving again in the future?  

I am offline now all weekend. Hope everyone has a lovely relaxing weekend   

I had some mild AF feelings last night but only briefly, then feeling bloated this morning. I am not feeling positive tbh, keep thinking it's such a small chance it'll work.  

Jule, by the time I am back on line we'll only have a few days to wait!!!

Cath, good luck for your ET


----------



## PixTrix

Thank you Laura. They are supposed to sort it with prisms in my glasses but in 18 years they haven't. Think may go and see private specialist now though. There is every chance that they will settle down for a while again tho  and could be worse seeing lots and not nothing at all 

Hope you have a fab relaxing weekend.

Hey you pay no attention of those AF feeling last night, it might not mean anything. Know it is easy for me to say that though! Getting closer until you can test now. So very hoping you get for BFP.

Stay strong and take care of you


----------



## PixTrix

TMI but does anybody else had really bad wind while stimming? Phew I am blowing like a trumpet   Mind you it could be all the fruit I am eating lol

Feeling really good and well at the moment, it is early days so long may it last.


----------



## kara76

have a lovely time laura

cath any news today? hope your feeling well

im off to blitz the house

ps pixtrix maybe your just a fart bag lol


----------



## PixTrix

yeah the dogs look at me in horror lol they've got much better manners than me lol


----------



## miriam7

lol wait till you start using the dreaded pessaries   have a lovely time away laura


----------



## Jule

Have a great time away Laura, it will be nice to get away and take your mind off things.  Not long til test.

However had spotting bleeding this am. Woke up and wiped and there was brown there and has continued to be there everytime i go to the toilet.  Rang clinic and told them and they said it could be imbedding but obviously they dont know for sure.  Bit peed off cause i bled at day 10 last time and now its day 9!!!! Just seems to be getting sooner each time.
Really hoping its good news clinic said if it continues that they will do my bloods on Tue to chack my HCG levels.  Still got sore boobs, no real cramping pains but have got slight lower back pain intermittently.

Pix read about your eyes, hopefully things will improve and you will be back driving again soon.  Can the opticians not change the glasses/prisms for you?


----------



## kara76

oh jule's what a worry, its rare to bleed on the pills so try and stay postive. I think i would get bloods done on tuesday.

pixtrix must be hard not driving


----------



## Jule

I remember you saying about the bleeding being rare.  I spoke to Louise and she said that sometimes it can happen so gutted!! Thing is noone can reassure me it's just a waiting game which is crap!!  Here comes a long long weekend


----------



## kara76

aww hunni, could they do bloods on monday?

you did the right thing calling and getting advice


----------



## Jule

Louise felt that Monday was too soon as i would only be day 12 but she felt Tue would give them a more accurate result she wants me to ring Mon if it has continued over the weekend.


----------



## PixTrix

OH my word Miriam will I be bubbling with the pessaries  

Oh Jule truley hope that it is embedding  

Is hard not driving but DP is great. They have tried for years to get right prisms no joy oh well there alot worse to have to live with.


----------



## kara76

oh poo......sometimes i wish we were in the states

i suppose at least at day 12 you should have a good level PMA PMA


----------



## miriam7

hope your ok jule .. i had brown discharge after my bfp which looked like old blood and amounted to nothing ...so theres still hope


----------



## Cath34

Oh Jule, I really hope that its not a bad sign. I know how you feel as i bled on day 7 after transfer on my 2nd go and I didn't get offered a blood test so I would def take it, as its a long wait until day 16!!! Bless you. Are you on Gestone injections as I felt that this could help and it did stop the bleeding early the 3rd time for me, even though it was still a BFN! The very best of luck.

I'm still in pain very much today again and am a little worried. I am still hoping not to be called in for day 3 ET tom. Also as you all know mum and dad split in Jan well tbh my dad left my mum for another woman and he has been trying to take money out of our family company to buy a fantastic manor house for him and his mistress which she part owns with her ex but cany afford to buy it on her own and is turning to my dad for funds. Its has been incredibly stressful for months and today I have been racing around talking to solicitors and accountants with my brother and bank to stop the transaction from happening today.I failed. I wish I could say that my treatment has come first but how can it? I am heavily involved and my DH is going mad as my stress levels are through the roof. After all he nearly died a month ago from septaceamia and OMG where will it end? Sorry girls for moaning but I just felt the need!!!


----------



## kara76

cath you have so much going on and i hope sharing it with us can somehoe make it a tiny tiny bit easier

do you know what wil happen tomorrow? will lyndon call in the morning?


----------



## Jule

OMG Cath it sounds awfull.  So what can you do now that he has taken the money?  What a terrible time for you, when you should be relaxing.  I bet DH is stressed with it all as well as worrying about you and the tx. 

Hope you manage to get to blastocyst 

Im taking cyclogest again!! obviously not a great drug for me...
The blood is brown and i would say there is more now. Miriam how much bleeding did you get?  I have no pains it is mainly when i wipe but was on a panty liner


----------



## kara76

oh jule's i bet your on constant knicker watch,

have you thought of testing? how many days post transfer are you? 11?


----------



## Jule

yes ive been to toilet loads and every time there brown on my tissue!!  Im only day 9 today so cant belive how early this is!  Cant understand why this has happened.


----------



## kara76

so your embryo is 11 days old. 

whatever happens get bloods done on tuesday hun. brown is old so it could be implantation you never know

was your transfer ok?


----------



## Jule

Day 12 today i didnt think of that.  Transfer was fine so no trauma at time.  Lousie said she has known people to bleed and think they have had a normal period and still be pregnant so until i dont bleed heavier im trying to remain positive. I will need to see what the bleeding is like tomorrow.


----------



## Cath34

Thanks girls. Yeh Lyndon is ringing me in the morning to tell me the situation. I have a feeling I will be down a few and maybe borderline on numbers for blastocyst, but we'll see. I am still hoping but only now have the time to think about my little embies!!!!!

Try and stay positive Jule, its not over till its over. Blood test is the quickest way I reckon. x


----------



## ebonie

Jule i am praying for you hun and hope that it is implantation bleed       

cath im os sorry to hear what is hapening at the moment so stressful for you i hope things start to improve soon    Loads of luck for your phone call tomorrow cath xxx


----------



## kara76

yeah hun try and stay postive, there really is no way to know until you test and a blood test is good as it measures your levels as you know. this is the trouble with spotting or even bleeding

its not normal but it is common. 

cath what will you do if he leaves it up to you? remember we are always here to listen


----------



## miriam7

what a stressfull time cath you need to be taking it easy ..good luck for phonecall   
jule i was the same just a bit of dark brown blood on knickers but there when i wiped ...i remeber now phoning clinic and them saying could be pessaries irratating me so i stopped using pessaries front way and it stopped ...jule i tested 9 days past transfer ..least you know you cant get a false positive as you have had no hcg jab


----------



## Queenie1

jule so sorry to hear that sending lots of     that it doesn't come to much. 

cath so sorry to hear what is happening to you all. good luck for call in the morning off lyndon. 

laura hope you have a good weekend.  

hi to all what a lot of chatting to catch up with.


----------



## miriam7

how are you quuenie ..whats your plans for weekend?


----------



## Queenie1

only plan is the weekly shop at asda i hate doing that. if weather is nice i might go in the garden and do some jobs. just really pleased as only have 4 days left in work hooray!!

what about you hadn't you better pack your bag!!!


----------



## miriam7

oh you break up on thur then ..bet you cant wait ..i will pack my bag tomorrow lol


----------



## PixTrix

so sorry you having such a terrible time at moment Cath. Good luck for the phonecall in the morning


----------



## Taffy Girl

Jule  - sending you lots of    - hope and   its implantation. Keep positive hun x

Cath - lots of     to you too. Hope you manage to keep calm for your treatment and good luck today 

Laura enjoy your weekend - thats sounds a fab pressie - what a lucky hubby.  

Miriam that ticker seems to be moving along very quickly now 

Hi to everyone else x


----------



## Cath34

Hi girls, thanks for your concerns I do appreciate it.
I've had the phonecall from Lyndon and its good news. My 8 embryos are looking good and are ahead of their dividing time so far so I'm pleased. He said that it would be difficult to choose which 2 today as they are all very similar indeed. We are going for blasts, yippee!!!
Fingers crossed for 3-4 to make it to blast by Mon  It will then depend on the auality of the blasts!!!  
My transfer will be at 3pm and I'm having acupuncture before and after, giving it my all now girls!!
Good luck to us all. 
Jule I hope you are still hanging in there? Queenie you too and you're enjoying your weekend?
XXXXX


----------



## kara76

wow cath well done, did lyndon give you a cell count of your embryos?

jule how are you hunni?


----------



## mimi41

Jules i hope its implamtation bleed for you honey.  The waiting is horrible.

Cath what a sh8tter about your dad, but every cloud and all that you are going to blast woohoo

Kara hi honey how are you

Pix sorry bout your eyesight lets hope they can do those prisms

Taffygirl how are you, hope you are well

Queenie i'm on hols on thursday until the following monday can't wait

Miriam and ebs how are the both of you 

Cardifflaura hope you are well

To everyone else hi and hope you are all well


----------



## kara76

hiya michelle hope your well hunni

ive just got up and have tons to do, what a yuck day


----------



## mimi41

Hi Kara

How you, you feeling better


----------



## kara76

yeah im feeling good, tired and have af pains but im good and feeling postive

ive told my boss i want a few days off after et and that i won't be doing anything too hard while im on the wait. I am feeling calmer the closer it becomes now, i have got that dread feeling anymore, whats changed i don't really know

im just gona enjoy it as im closer to having a baby now that i have been for over 9 months


----------



## Queenie1

hi all,

have a problem as dh goes back to work on wed after being on the sick for a year. he doesn't think that work will allow him the time off for ec and et which will be the following week. ( luckily we are using frozen sperm) he will be working mornings. 

do you think it will be possible for clinic to do et in the afternoon so he can come with me. i don't think it is possible to have ec in the afternoon as it would mean having trigger jab early hours of the morning.

i don't mind going for ec without him but would like him to be there for et.

what do you all think.


----------



## mimi41

Queenie i'm not sure hun, ring the clinic on monday and find out.  My dh can only ever be there for ec, work sucks doesn't it sometimes


----------



## Queenie1

thanks michelle nice to hear that someone elses dh can't make it. thought i would look strange not having my dh with me, will probably take my mum. as the app is not for him and as he will have only just gone back to work having been on the sick waiting for a back op he says work will prob not allow it.


----------



## kara76

queenie

i have had ec in the afternoon before, trigger was 230am. I would call the clinic and talk to them and explain your situation

work really can and does get in the way of ivf and i do wish there was more understanding. infertility is so hard and when we do all we can to get the dream its so hard when work is a pressure at the same time.


----------



## Queenie1

gosh thanks kara didn't think they would do it late late thought it would be morning only.

will mentioned on monday when i go for scan.

thanks for the reasurrance.


----------



## PixTrix

Wow thats fab Cath. Here's to good quality blasts  

Great you feeling positive Kara.

Ta Michele how are you doing

Hey Queenie wouldnt look strange, be good to have your mum for company and be great if you could have in afternoon and have hubby there How are you getting on? What day of stimms are you on now tonight will be my 4th jab in for scan monday


----------



## kara76

bear in mind , this was years ago and things might have changed but it's deffo worth asking. I think they like it in the morning as otherwise the embryo team could be there til very late in the day

I would ask to speak with lyndon personally and if they can't set ec later then maybe they will transfer later, what time are you hoping for?


----------



## Queenie1

dh has to work 5hrs a day when he goes back so will prob need it to be around 2.30. give us enough time to get there as well. 

i'm happy to do ec in the morning but would rather et in the afternoon so he can come. don't fancy having my mum in theatre with me with my legs in stirrups lol. would be nice to think dh was at the conception of his child. only other problem is whether they would do et in afternoon as i will be having sedation as it was too painful for me last time. 

will have to take my mum and dad as mum can't drive


----------



## kara76

i hate to tell you but neither of your are around at conception lol

i have had fet late in the afternoon and cath is having blast transfer at 3pm which i believe is normal for blast transfer. try not to worry they are usually very good at helping with these things


----------



## Queenie1

thanks think they might want to do ec earlier as i'm having icsi so that means more work for them. will chat with the nurse on monday and see what they say.

well i like to think that conception takes place when they are put back in you. back where they belong.   not in the lab with the embrologists lol


----------



## kara76

i like your way of thinking lol, i always find it odd that part of us is in cardiff getting busy while we are home in pembrokeshire lol


----------



## Queenie1

yes i have said we should follow in posh and becks and name our child heath. named after the place of conception. lol

how are you your ticker is going down quickly now.


----------



## kara76

health is ok lol

yeah im good, ticker is gona fly down now, only 19 pills left to take and then just wait for baseline, got a really busy few weeks ahead so i know its gone go so quick


----------



## Queenie1

when is your baseline booked for. 

are you working today. 

no plans for me today probably do some housework and go to asda- i hate that place.


----------



## kara76

my baseline is booked for the 20th april at 1230 woo hoo

im off work today and hopefully will go and get some bits and bobs done on my car


----------



## Queenie1

well i had better go and get some work done in the house.

enjoy your day thanks again

queenie x


----------



## kara76

me too

im straving now, might go for breakfast somewhere or is it brunch now lol

see you all later bye bye


----------



## Cath34

Yeh Kara, they were all 8 cell except 1 which was 6 but he thought is was gonna divide again before the window period they give them as the others had divided before time. Does that make sense? Symmetry and fragmentation were very good also Itook the scores of each one down, as I do! lol x Is that what you were asking hun?


----------



## PixTrix

all sounding good cath, good luck


----------



## miriam7

ladies there is a baby named heath i saw it on the pictures of babys born  cath glad that embies are doing well ..will lyndon phone tomorrow niw or do you have to wait till monday for progress report ?


----------



## Jule

Thanks Miriam your reply sounds reassuring.  Thanks to everyone else for your good wishes. Still same today brown when i wipe and bit on panty liner, not heavier though.  Slight pulling pains but no worse than previosuly and still sore boobs! Im gonna be ringing clinic mon to get myself booked in for Tue for bloods.

Cath fingers crossed your embryos sound like they are doing really well.  Do you just go in Mon now or will they ring tom with a progress report.

Queenie good luck with your tx, not long now til you'll be there having ec. Hope it all turns out ok for you with dh and ec and et.

Hi to everyone else


----------



## miriam7

glad its not got heavier jule as long as it stays brown you are ok


----------



## Jule

Thanks Miriam did it last for long with you


----------



## miriam7

jule i just had a look at my old posts.. i had the brown discharge 25 days past transfer and it was mainly when i wiped after phoning louisei started using pessaries back door it stopped ..i did a pessarie front ways on day 29 and the same happened so  i stuck to back door from then on! hooe this is what could be causing yours


----------



## mimi41

Jules  .  Lets hope the bleeding stops or doesn't get any worse.


----------



## miriam7

how are you michelle   jule have you been in bath or just showers ? i had the discharge after bathing ..so was thinking it was old blood


----------



## chally85

sorry it's late comeing but thanks girls for the hugs and support    .

AF decided to turn up on friday so i now have to wait untill tuesday to have the scan fingers crossed the cyst has gone.

my back and stomach are agony having terible cramping, can the pill cause this?

hope you are all well.xxxx

p.s

i am a little confused i have been on the pill for 21 days and i assumed that i would start supercur on day 1 - 3 of my cycle but according to my day to day guide i don't start treatment untill 14th of april and fet is the 11th may is this right? i feel really silly but its my first fet cycle and i will be using supercur and oestrodol can anyone tell me what a typical fet cycle should be?


----------



## Jule

Oh Chally i dont know about the cramps and back pain but it is hormones so possibly.  HOpe it eases, have you tried a hot water bottle and some paracetamol?

Im using back door with my pessaries as previously ive had thrush with them.  I did search internet and found that it can be normal to have bleeding with IVF as we are taking so many drugs that our uterus is more spongy than a normal conception and so we can bleed brown or pink and have tissue and that would be normal and still pregnant.  Just hopin things dont get worse.  Ill be phoning clinic 1st thing mon to check i can still go in tue.

Hope everyone ok?  Hi Michelle hope you are ok, i see you are doing really well with the weight, i bet you can really see a difference now


----------



## miriam7

good luck for scan chally hope the cyst wont be a problem    jule glad you arnt to worried hope they let you g for bloods tue


----------



## Jule

Thanks Miriam.
How are you feeling? Not long now


----------



## miriam7

im good but really knackered tonight im on settee with lap top and my pillow


----------



## Jule

Oh nice you just wanna take it easy now.  Its great having the lap top im the same feet up on settee watching tv and emailing!
Crap on tv tho at mo and DH at the football.  He just rang, ****** as a fart, he will be going in the other bedroom tonight!


----------



## miriam7

lol will he be out late ? jeff had footy on earlier now hes gone to tescos to buy himself championship manager  i wont here a word out of him for days now


----------



## Queenie1

jule glad to hear it hasn't got any heavier hope it goes well on tuesday.

chally good luck for scan on tuesday 

pix good luck for your scan on monday. we will have to wear something so we can recognise each other just in case we bump into each other.


----------



## Cath34

Good luck to all 3 of you. Fingers crossed.


----------



## Queenie1

hi cath how you feeling.


----------



## PixTrix

THanks Cath and Queenie, yes loads of luck everybody, we'll soon be chatting on the very special thread  

Queenie I am easy to spot. Pinkish glasses and purply, pinky, brownish long hair depending what the light like!!! Ok it not as mad as it sounds, or maybe it is lol !! There 11.30 for a double appoint. Would be nice to meet you


----------



## Queenie1

my app is 12.00. if you are called in late for your app then i may have arrived. or you never know we may just pass each other .

i have very dark brown straight hair chin length. will be wearing black trousers and black jumper and carrying a newport in bloom canvas bag.

your hair colour sounds mad lol


----------



## PixTrix

prob not as mad as it sounds lol in the sun it looks bright but indoors it looks more brown with a hint of colour! It wasnt as planned lol when I had it done my nephew gave me a hard stare for about 10 mins before he said anything and then he said blue is much more my fav colour you know!

Well if it as busy as last Tue it was hectic there. Scan was planned at 11.30 and I was still waiting at gone 12! I shall be ready to spot you! Good luck


----------



## Queenie1

will look forward to spotting you. good luck for your scan x


----------



## ANDI68

I'm not sure who is getting their Cetrotide tomorrow but be aware it's not cheap.  I paid £28 a syringe for Orgalutran and I would imagine it's about the same price.

Hope you are all well.  I haven't read back.  This is my first post on here


----------



## PixTrix

HI Andi

I am collecting cetrotide tomorrow, but thankfully this is my NHS attempt.

Gosh it doesn't come cheap does it.   so very hoping that it be first time lucky.

How are you getting on Andi?


----------



## kara76

queenie and pixtrix good luck with your scans girls

cath massive good luck with blastocyst transfer

jule's hope your well sweetie

laura hope you had a great time away 

chally good luck with your cyst scan

think i remember everyone, i hope


----------



## Laura36

Hi all,
I think I have managed to catch up.

Jule, so sorry you're having brown spotting.  Unfortunately I am having exactly the same since yesterday but it's more today.  When we got back from cornwall I rushed in and did a HPT which was BFN.  I know it's very early and it wasn't first morning but I'm not hopeful at all.

I had sore boobs over the weekend and felt very optimistic until late Sat night when the spotting started.  No AF pains though.

I think I'll just try and live with it, see if it turns into proper AF then test again later this week.

Cath, great news on your embryo's, well done. 

Pix & Queenie, hope you're both doing ok.

  to everyone

xx


----------



## miriam7

laura your real early to test and thats coming from me   mine only showed up 9 days past 3 day transfer so at least 12 days would need to have passed for you as it was iui   hope the spotting stops ladies   good luck for scans tomorrow queenie and pix ..cath hope you have some lovley blastos in the morning


----------



## Laura36

Thanks Miriam, yeh it's early isn't it.  I am 11 days after IUI today and OTD isn't til Friday. 
I hate those Clear Blue digital when it says 'Not Pregnant'


----------



## miriam7

i know flipping awfull to see especially after what you have been through    my level of hcg was real high so its not over yet  for you


----------



## Laura36

Thanks hun 
Hope you're feeling well?  Have you got your bag packed now?


----------



## Jule

Hi everyone.  

Good luck Queenie, Chally and Pix for scans. 

Cath hoping your blasts are ok and you have good embryos for tomorrow, what time have you gotta go in or do they need to ring you first?

Laura hope you had a lovely weekend.  Sorry to hear you are also bleeding.  How is it today?  Mine has stayed much the same since fri possibly bit lighter today. I feel very bloated though, no period cramps but pulling, dont know if im full of wind!!  Boobs still very sore.  Will be phoning clinic again tom to get booked in for tue for bloods.   that i get BFP,   you get BFP aswell Laura


----------



## miriam7

no bag packed but its all laid out ready easy to grab .. i keep thinking ive forgotton something so havent bagged it yet! glad its eased of a bit jule take it easy you and laura


----------



## Jule

Thanks Miriam.  Ive not done much and the bleeding seems to be stopping.  Did you ever having pulling/shooting sensation on and off down your foof lol?


----------



## MittensWales

New to the site and to treatment but think I am a March/April cycler.  Had DIUI last week and am in my first 2 ww right now - ooh, the temptation to use that test kit even though I know that would be stupid until another week at least...


----------



## Jule

Welcom mittens.  Im also on my 2ww.  I had FET 18th march so 2 weeks this wed.  Test date is fri.  Laura had IUI same day as me so we are both due to test same day.  Good luck hope you have been relaxing.  This 2ww is a nightmare you will proabbaly look into very twinge and pull.    When is your test date?


----------



## miriam7

welcome to the board mittens and lots and lots of luck        jule i had no signs that it was a bfp until a few weeks felt the same that af was coming


----------



## Jule

So did you get those shooting pains down foof?lol  I cant help laughing as i write this!!


----------



## miriam7

yeah but not till after bfp ...im thinkin if you havnt started to bleed could be a good sign the brown blood


----------



## kara76

shooting pains in your foof lol sorry but you just made me smile

ive been mega busy today

laura sorry to hear your spotting hun and it is still quite early.


----------



## Jule

Kara... lol... i didnt know what else to call it. 

How are you, have you had a nice day in the garden?


----------



## kara76

bles ya

yeah its been a good day much better than yesterday as we fell out..........im hormonal and luke is a man...not a good mix lol

i got loads done but now have sore hands and back

gona watch lost, eat some monster munch and choc and chill a bit


----------



## Jule

ooh love monster munch, is it the pickled onion flavour


----------



## kara76

of course, only the best for kara lol

its 3 weeks tomorrow to my baseline and i just know its gona fly by now


----------



## kara76

better go and get ready for lost

i love it 

quiet here tonight

might me back in the breaks


----------



## Jule

woo hoo not long now. Cant belive how quickly time has gone.  It doesnt seem long ago that i was visitin you on sssu!  When was that.

Picked onion are lush the best flavour mmmmm


----------



## Jule

Where is everyone, noone to chat to and crap on tv!


----------



## Jule

oh well if no one wants to chat im off to play games on ********!


----------



## Laura36

hiya Jule, I'm on now!


----------



## Jule

yippee someone to chat to 

When did you get back?  Where was it you went again?  you had great weather


----------



## Laura36

We were in Padstow, DH went on the Rick Stein cookery course Saturday.  It was lovely but freezing cold (sea air!).  

I have to get offline in a few mins, DH want's to use the laptop  

I still have dark red/brown discharge and I think it's increasing unfortunately. I will test again first thing tomorrow and probably every day unless I get full AF in the meantime.

Hope you're doing ok and things have eased?


----------



## PixTrix

Thinking of you Laura and Jule   good luck

Welcome and good luck Mittens there's a fab bund here to keep you sane in the 2ww

It will soon be here for you now Kara.

Chally good luck for scan, hope cyst is better.

Cath good luck.

Queenie good luck just in case dont bump into you tomorrow. By the way will be wearing grey trous and coloured top, as if I wont stand out enough with the dexcription I've given you!!


----------



## Jule

Laura good luck, hope your bleeding doesnt come to anything.

Pix, Queenie and chally keep us posted on your scans


----------



## PixTrix

thanks Jule. Not sure how much growth to expect after 5 days of stimms. Keep thinking that I should be feeling something or there signs of growth! Oh well will soon see tomorrow.

Hope you are ok?


----------



## Jule

Cath hope everything well and transfer is ok for you


----------



## Jule

Laura how are you today?

Im still the same no worse still brown when i wipe i phoned clinic and im having bloods done in morning.


----------



## kara76

i have a feeling this thread will be busy later

jules loads of luck tomorrow

laura hows you?


----------



## mimi41

Jules good luck for tomorrow

Laura hope that you are ok

Cath hope et went well

Pix  

To everyone else hi and i'll catch up later


----------



## kara76

i keep logging on to see news

cath good luck in half and hour , i hope those blasts are nice and sticky


----------



## PixTrix

It was really lovely to meet you today Queenie   Hope it was ok for you today. Be nice to see you at a meet sometime.

Hope you ok Laura and Jule.

Loads of Luck Cath.

Hope your scan went ok Chally

Ok heres mine. There about 5 or 6 on each side. The lead only 11mm and the rest alot smaller. Thought oh no, but then have gone back for scan sooner than normal after only 5 days of stimms, so salvagable!! Gonal f has been increased to 150 and was going for scan thur but it now Friday. So please follies grow grow grow til Fri.

Thinking of you all


----------



## kara76

i say 5 or 6 of each side is great hun, be pleased with that

who scanned you?

when do you start the other drug?


----------



## PixTrix

Thanks Kara. It was when I was told that they were very small that scared me! Well there is plenty of growth time til fri.

Debbie scanned me 

Starting cetrotide tomorrow. So funny I said that I hadnt been shown how to do them and neither Louise or Debbie knew either because it is a new drug for them! So went to pharmacy took them back for Louise to go through instructions with me! Not too bad because the syringe is already filled with water so just mix with the powder.


----------



## kara76

so deffo loads of time

mine are usually 15mm on day 8 and follies grow around 2mm a day so if sounds like your on target


----------



## PixTrix

oh thanks Kara, that makes me feel happier. I don't think she actually realised that I was only on day 5. Will see what day ten brings on Friday. So will there be a chance of any more follicles growing now or what are going to appear have already? Be good now for strong growth to be concentrated on whats there


----------



## Jule

Excellent news Pix, very exciting things are really moving forward for you.  Im sure now your drogs have been increased you will get good amount of growth


----------



## kara76

some more could pop up, i always have more on day 11/12 than day 8


----------



## PixTrix

Thank you Kara and Jule.

Good luck for tomorrow Jule, I will be thinking of you.


----------



## PixTrix

By the way Kara, ticker looking good down to 3 weeks hope it going to fly by for you now. Good luck with the right timing of the pill, it did my head in!!!


----------



## kara76

yeah 3 weeks today til baseline

im not that worried about the pill anymore, im taking it at 630ish and will take the last one wednesday the 15th april. i think af will arrived sat night or sunday so thats cool with me and i can't see it coming on the friday


----------



## kara76

im sore boobs are back too and i have to say im having af pains

i wonder if i will start spotting at some point


----------



## Queenie1

hi all,

not good news for me sorry. had 3 lovely follicles on right ovary  lead follicle 13mm (said they were all about that size) but only 1 very small follicle on left( 10mm). debbie scanned me and said they will scan me wed again. have to then decied whether to risk it and go for icsi or convert to iui.

was unsure about converting as i have grainy eggs and dh as some slight sperm antibodies( although they said frozen sample was fine for ivf)

what does anyone think


----------



## kara76

i would try and wait and see what happens as a few more might pop up by wednesday, are they keeping you on the same dose?

the 3 that you do have sound good sizes and in sinc with eachother


----------



## Queenie1

yes keeping me on same dose as the right follicles were good size.

last time we had 7 follicles on right and 3 on left (day12) and we got 8 eggs from that 1 immature and 4 grainy and 3 fertilized.


----------



## kara76

this is the trouble each cycle is different and you never know these follicle could contain brilliant eggs maybe even 2 eggs but at the same time they could contain grainy eggs. sometimes in this game less is more, quaility wise but its a big risk, the choice can only be made after your next scan so i would try and relax as much as possible and work through different outcomes in the head.

also clinic will guide you

i know you must feel upset and please know we are here for you, try and focus on the postives and the 3 follicles on your right are good sizes


----------



## Queenie1

thanks i am disappointed, but would rather convert to iui than abandone the tx will wait and see how wednesday goes and make decision then.

any ideas to help follicles grow .

pix lovely to meet you today glad your app went well. hope we get to meet again soon for longer.


----------



## kara76

in all honestly i don't think there is anything but i know people believe in heat and protein so could be worth a go


----------



## Queenie1

will give it a go you never know.

can any one answer this for me.
icsi costs £3,346.
an abandoned cycle costs £739 
and icsi conversion to iui £708

do you pay £739 ( abandoned cycle) and £708 (to convert to iui) total fee £1,447

or do you just pay conversion fee £708


----------



## kara76

i would imagine you pay the converted cost only


----------



## PixTrix

Oh Queenie I am so sorry, being new to this I am not able to give you advice but am here to listen.
I think I would prefer IUI than nothing at all. I hope that there is better news for you on Wed. It would be nicer to chat for longer next time, something will have to be sorted.

Yeah Kara you going to be sorted time wise stopping the pill. If you getting AF pains may spot. I had the odd twinge no spotting tho.


----------



## miriam7

queenie hope your ok ..see what they say at next scan im sure they will tell you whats best option    pix glad things were ok   good luck for tomorrow jule


----------



## Jule

Sorry Queenie to hear your news  .  Its a difficult decision and only you can make the right choice but if you option is IUI or nothing surely a chance is better than nothing.  See what happens on wed who knows things may change by then


----------



## miriam7

who else are we waiting for news from ..chally ? and kath ..has she had her transfer


----------



## Laura36

Queenie, sorry you've had a disappointing scan but there is still time for things to change.  I always think heat & protein can help.  

Pix, your follicles sound good and a lot can change in the next 5 days.  New follicles can appear altogether plus your original one's will get bigger.  Well done!  

Cath, when are you having ET?  is it today or yesterday?  Hope all is going well for you.  

Jule, how are things with you today?  Hope all is still alright.  Good luck with your bloods tomorrow. Guess they will phone you in the afternoon with the results?    

I did another HPT this morning, was negative.  And I think the bleeding is increasing this afternoon at least.  Still brown / dark red though.  I'm sure it's just the cyclogest holding off AF right now.  I will continue with it for another couple of days then test again.  In my head I've written off this cycle and am focussing on what's next!  

Kara, thanks for your DHEA suggestion.  I will def buy some I think.  Just need to find out where from. I think Andi takes it.  

Queenie, your IUI would cost £700.  Have you already had 3 NHS IUI cycles though? As you could have it free otherwise.  I am trying to get them to convert this one to NHS.


----------



## kara76

cath was having blast off at 3pm. come on cath we all wana hear how it went lol

laura hugs hunni , andi and michelle take dhea and from what ive read its good and can have such a postive effect


----------



## Jule

Hi Laura.  Sorry about your BFN, but your bleeding hasnt changed yet so wait and see there are still a few more days to go yet   
Im still same brown when wiping but no heavier.  Im still having tightening pains accross lower abdo and sore boobs.

Are you back in work tom LAura?


----------



## Laura36

Yes, I am back in tomorrow unfortunately   

Not looking forward to it but hey, it pays for the treatment, mortgage, hols etc etc....  and I have had a lovely 2 weeks off.  I had my hair cut this morning too. So have been really busy the whole time.


----------



## PixTrix

Thank you everybody

Sorry Laura


----------



## miriam7

sorry its not looking good laura but i would  give it another 2/3 days   thats good on trying to get the iui as nhs go ...after all we are all entiltled to them ..including queenie


----------



## popsi

just popping in to say queenie    dont give up hope yet there is still time, I had to convert and you just pay the conversion fee.. was just over £500 last year.. hope this clarifies for you x

laura and jule    hope it works for you x

cath. . good luck hope today went well xx

kara ... hello !! xx


----------



## Queenie1

laura sorry to hear that keep praying that it changes in a day or so  

thanks for the advice about nhs as didn't no this and we have not had iui on nhs only icsi. will ask on wed.
had chicken for my tea and have made myself a chicken and cheese salad for lunch tomorrow. (trying to get as much protein as i can)
thanks for the advice on price. dh and i have chatted and we will see what happens on wed and will either go for icsi or iui as it is worth trying iui as it is cheaper than cancelling tx.

cath hope it went well today x

for laura and jule


----------



## miriam7

im sure you should be entitled to it free then queenie as you havent had iui before   what else can you eat with protein in bet you will be fed up of chicken!


----------



## Queenie1

chicken , cheese , milk and eggs are all good proteins. 


its a good job i like chicken.


----------



## miriam7

i could do cheese mmm loads of cheese on crackers   im on glass of milk for heartburn i hope it doesnt make baby to big


----------



## kara76

cath i hope today went well for you


----------



## miriam7

hope shes resting after transfer and will update tomorrow


----------



## Laura36

Jule, any news yet?   

Queenie, good luck for tomorrow.


----------



## kara76

jules good luck sweetie

anyone heard from cath>


----------



## kara76

laura how are you hunni?


----------



## Jule

No news yet!!! 
My arm is killing Jody done bloods 3 times and now i have very large black bruise!
Laura how are you?  How is work.

My spotting stopped today, very nervous for results....

Cath how are you?  DId everything go to plan yetserday


----------



## Laura36

I'm ok, first day back in work though  

Bit confused as bleeding has stopped (was nothing more than dark red/brown and just spotting).  Didn't do a HPT today but will maybe do tomorrow.  I'm still sure that it'll be neg but strange no AF.  I think cyclogest can hold it back though?? Is that right?


----------



## Laura36

Jule, our posts crossed over.  Strange how your bleeding has stopped too.  All very confusing.

What time will they call you?


----------



## kara76

jule do you have to call them?

laura deffo retest hun, cyclogest can hold off af as it keeps the progestrone levels high but it doesn't hold off af for everyone!!!!


----------



## Jule

Thye said about 3pm ish. I think if i havent heard i will ring about 3.30ish.  Feeling very nervous.  Still very sore boobs abd slight pulling pain on right side.  I will keep you posted.


----------



## kara76

i would be calling now lol but im a big pain in the bum

last time i had bloods i told them not to call as i was waiting for luke to come home


----------



## Laura36

Fingers & toes crossed for your Jule.  Just hoping that you get your BFP and get across to the pregnancy thread


----------



## kara76

im willing your phone to ring


----------



## miriam7

o god im on edge of my seat here    come on bfps!       laura pessaries didnt hold my af on first go i bled 11 days past transfer only the gestone on first frozen go held it off completley


----------



## Jule

Same here Laura 1st go i didnt bleed but did have BFP.  Freash IVF i bled after 10days so you never know.


----------



## kara76

omg come on phone phone

jule i would just like to say your a great girl and im hoping and praying this is it for you

ive been and got the ironing too lol


----------



## miriam7

come on ring!


----------



## miriam7

me too  xxxx


----------



## ebonie

Aww i hope ur phone rings with    news for u jule   

laura i hoe hun that u have ur bfp as well hun


----------



## Laura36

Thanks Emma, I'm pretty sure it's a BFN for me but I will test again in a couple of days. All symptoms have gone, no sore boobs anymore etc.  Just focussing on the next one now.

Jule, are you going to phone them??


----------



## ebonie

Aww hun im so sorry


----------



## miriam7

you dont know for sure yet no proper af is a good sign


----------



## Laura36

Aww, thanks both.  I did get negative HPT on day 11 and day 12.  Will test tomorrow which is day 14 and then Friday which is OTD.  After that think I'll stop the cyclogest and see what happens.  I feel ok actually, resigned myself to it not working now.  Although haven't told family etc yet which is always difficult.


----------



## Jule

JUst rang had to leave a message!!


----------



## ebonie

oh god jule im on pins here with u lol im watching for posts


----------



## miriam7

oh ffs!


----------



## Laura36

Nightmare, hope you get the call back really quickly! They are pretty good with that usually.

We're all on the edge of our seats!!!


----------



## kara76

omfg they will call back asap i hope

im on pins too


----------



## PixTrix

Thought there was news then! Hope they get back to you soon and is   news. Been thinking of you.

Laura too hope you are ok also, thinking of you

Queenie good luck for tomorrow will be thinking of you.

How did scan go chally?

Hope you are resting well Cath and all went well


----------



## ebonie

Im on teh edge of my seat as well laura


----------



## Laura36

I am supposed to be working!  Can't concentrate on that right now though.  Keep checking FF for news.

Surely girls if we all think very hard about telephone's then Jule's line will ring??!!


----------



## ebonie

yes thats so true laura lets concentrate girls         jules phone to ring


----------



## miriam7

im willing phone to ring too ..come-on!


----------



## ebonie




----------



## PixTrix

me too!


----------



## ebonie

everytime theres a new post im like a whippet going to this  thread


----------



## kara76

ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh

come on, i can only imagine how you are feeling if im feeling this on edge


----------



## Laura36

I have text Jule. What else can she do if trying both numbers and no answer or answer machine??  Not a lot else I don't think. Not good though it's gone 4pm now.  
I think reception finish about now but nurses are there later I'm sure.


----------



## kara76

yeah nurses leave at 5pm ish i think and sometimes later

i would keep phoning, they are probably very busy.....no excuse when it comes to beta hcg results though


----------



## miriam7

i know i bet she cant sit still! i used to pace up down the room waiting for my calls   im sure debbie or someone will ring they wouldnt leave her to stew ..maybee the blood took a bit longer to do what time did you  have it done jule


----------



## PixTrix

On my day to day guide the nurses number is up until 4.30.


----------



## kara76

i do think that this is one of the major down falls in most clinics. phone contact is so important yet many ivf clinics are so very busy, its sad really

come on phone, damn this


----------



## PixTrix

You are right Kara.

That phoneline is busy enough to warrant paying somebody to specifically man the nurses phone. It is so gutting to reach an answer machine.


----------



## miriam7

o god jule i bet you are going mad ... im popping out a mo with jeff will try see if i can get on here on my phone


----------



## Laura36

I am leaving work in a few mins too so will be offline.  Can someone text me?

Jule, I hope you're ok hun?  What a nightmare having to wait like this.  Sending your loads of hugs


----------



## Cath34

Hi everyone, panic not, I am still here! I haven't had a chance to get online until now. 
My et was 2 hours late and I had acupuncture before and after it so I wasn't home until 9pm!!! Very tired indeed!
Well it all went very well. Out of my 8 embies I  was very shocked to find that I had 6 blastocysts!!! The 2 top scorers were transferred and 2 were frozen last night and the other 2 were being grown on to today. My transfer went very smoothly under sedation and I was told that it was the easiest I have ever had done which sounds promising.
We had good feedback from Lyndon and Ariana and at this precise moment I am feeling very positive indeed. I think I have to be as sometimes negative thoughts breed negetivity! lol Its in the lap of thr Gods now but I think as a family we are due some good news by now! 
I've just read back through the thread quickly and
Jule I hope you get a call asap, I can imagine how you are feeling
Queenie, best of luck to you
Laura- I hope your bleeding stops and that its not a BFN
Love to everyone else and thanks for asking about me


----------



## kara76

cath that is great news well done, your blasts sound brilliant, do you know how many cells they had on day 3

i only ask as im hoping for blasts

i think you have every reason to feel postive, so otd is 14days post blast, i believe


----------



## PixTrix

Oh fab news Cath, well done.

Loads of luck for your BFP


----------



## Cath34

Yeh mine all except 1 were all 8 cells before my time window on day 3, and scored 0's 1's and 2's for symmetry and fragmentation which I was told is good? 
I said to Lyndon I thought 40% make it to blasts but he said not always as you can see!!! The agai it only needs 1!!! lol

Regards my OTD I am very confused as I agree its 14 days which would be 13th April but somebody had written on my test leaflet the 15th, thinking it was probably a day 3 ET!!!! BUT Ariana crossed out the 15th and changed it to the 9th!!!!!!!!!! I asked Jodie was this right and she said that Ariana said yes thats why she changed it!!! Why would she do this? I am confused.com!!! lol
Help?


----------



## kara76

yeah 40% can work both ways woo hoo

i know other clinics test at 10 days post blasts transfer and arrianna would know. i asked lyndon yesterday about testing and he said 14 days post blast and i didn't like to argue with the man of knowledge lol


----------



## Cath34

Well yeh I agree which is why I don't like to question it but what do you all think I should do? I've always been told 14days like you.


----------



## kara76

well arrianna knows what she is talking about , she is good and i know lots of clinics test at 10 days post blastocyst


----------



## Jule

Well girls i had phone call.  Really sorry i didnt tel you but i didnt want to get my hopes up but i had  a BFP on sat.  Anyway finally had cal today and my bloods are only 5, not good looks like they are dropping.  I have been here before.  Seems i can get pregnant but not carry the babies  

I need to go back on fri to have my bllods again as obviously they are not normal so they need to check again.  ALso Debbie said i not had clotting done, so she will do this fo me then as well.  She is going to take my notes to a meeting on Thur to discuss my case and the way to move forward as i seem to be able to get pregnant but not keep them  

Really sorry again i didnt tell you after all the support you have given me


----------



## kara76

im gona call you hun

im using work phone


----------



## ebonie

you know how sorry i am jule really really sorry about ur news im always here for you if want to talk


----------



## kara76

jule's  

you know where i am sweetie


----------



## PixTrix

So very very sorry Jule


----------



## Jule

Thanks everyone for all your support.  Im not hopeful for fri but perhaps i will get some answers


----------



## PixTrix

Oh Jule, I hope you can get some answers and a way forward 
take care of you


----------



## miriam7

im so so sorry jule ... seems so cruel to have a bfp followed by this


----------



## popsi

jule.. i am sorry to hear your news


----------



## Queenie1

jule i'm so sorry to hear your news. thinking of you and we are here if you want to talk.


----------



## ANDI68

Thinking of you Jule and Laura.  Hope things change for you both xxxxx


----------



## Jule

Thanks everyne.  I was so angry earlier but now im so upset.    I hate life at the moment!!!  

I know in a couple of days ill pick myself up but at these times its hard


----------



## Queenie1

jule it ok to be upset sometimes its good to have a good cry and get it out of our systems. you are not alone we know how you feel and are here for you. take time to look after your self and i hope they can give you some answers on friday. 



cath glad to hear et went well look after your self and get plenty of rest.


----------



## PixTrix

Hope you feeling ok Queenie,
will be thinking of you tomorrow
Good luck


----------



## Jule

Good luck queenie for tom hope you have few more follicles and they have grown to good sizes


----------



## Cath34

Oh Jule I'm sorry to hear you news. Fingers crossed for Fri   

Queenie - good luck for tomorrow. I hope your follies are growing nicely  

Hi to everyone else


----------



## Jule

Thanks Cath.
Hope you are resting and your embryos and making a nice home for themselves


----------



## PixTrix

oo starting cetrotide tonight and for some reason I am alot more anxious about doing it then when doing the gonal f. I have been spoilt with that being a pen. Think more worried that I mix and draw it up correctly. Hmm and have read too much about people getting localised irritation. Oo why can't it all be in a pen!!

Feeling really naff and low tonight which doesn't help. Only because have got an assessment due in tomorrow and was up most of last night and will be up tonight and I wanted to be nicely rested. Oh well all has been really good up to here, got to expect an off day.

Gosh speaking of better go and get it out of the fridge!


----------



## kara76

jules hugs honey

mandy i hope the jab goes ok, your will get use to it


----------



## PixTrix

oh I am such a numpty.

When I pulled out the syringe after doing the injection there was quite alot of blood. So reread the instructions and like an idiot I missed out the part that said before injecting pull back the syringe to see if any blood is drawn if so dispose and start again!! Oh flip have I done something really stupid. There was quite a bit of blood when pulled out but ok now but very red and a raised inflamed area.

Another thing that I am worried about the instructions says that it should be started on day 5 of stimms, but today is day 7.


----------



## kara76

i wouldn't worry sounds like you hit a small blood vessel, some say day 5 some say a certain size, our clinic does it their way which is right for them

good luck queenie


----------



## PixTrix

yay Kara to the rescue again!! Thank you so much hun. Needed the reassurance.


----------



## rach5

I am so sorry Jule, I am thinking of you


----------



## Laura36

Jule, I am so sorry for you and your DH. I just hope that your bloods on Friday show something more positive.  It's good that Debbie is going to do the clotting tests for you.   

Cath, well done on your ET.  That's a late night but good to have your acu afterwards.  Hope you felt chilled out afterwards.  Wishing you a calm 2ww!   

Queenie, good luck for tomorrow. Hopefully all the chicken will have made a difference.   

Pix, sorry you're having a bad day.  Glad you've got the jab out of the way though.  Don't worry too much about hitting a blood vessel. I did that quite a few times this cycle. Not nice but don't think it makes too much difference.  

Bleeding for me has stopped and was only v light spotting for few days.  Bit confused although I'm sure it's just negative and my body being weird. I get v light periods anyway but thought that was due to not ovulating. I can't decide whether to test again tomorrow or leave it til Friday?  I have 2 more clear blue digital tests plus a cheap superdrug one.


----------



## PixTrix

thanks Laura  

Your head must be all over the place now, thinking of you x


----------



## mimi41

Jules its not over yet hun, you still have a few days to go and maybe those embies are fighters.  Try to stay positive until friday at least


----------



## miriam7

hope your ok jule   cath i hope your taking it easy great news on your blastos   queenie best of luck for scan   laura best of luck for testing you never know


----------



## Laura36

Another BFN this morning for me.  It's day 14 today so I'm sure that's it now.  I feel ok to be honest as I have got used to the idea of it failing over the last few days.  Will test again Friday just to check.  No period at all and that's a bit odd.  Thinking about it I only had about 2 days of spotting.  

Jule, hope you're doing ok hun.  Have you had anymore bleeding?  Surely if not that's a really good sign.


----------



## PixTrix

so sorry the hear that Laura  

It is odd that no AF. Are you going to ring for advice after testing fri?

Take care of you x


----------



## Laura36

Thanks Mandy, yes I will call them Friday just to check.  I'm sure it's just my body being weird about AF's as it normally is.


----------



## PixTrix

you know we are all here for you


----------



## kara76

oh laura i am sorry. i hope they are able to give you some advice


----------



## Jule

Hi everyone. How are you all?

Cath hope you are resting?  Queenie whats happening with you?

Laura how are you feeling?  

Ive also stopped bleeding but im not hopeful for fri.  I done a lot of crying yesterday, today feel better.  Just got a banging head, stress i think  

I just want some answers now on Fri.  They are doing my clotting and im gonna ask for our chromosomes to be done.  Is there anything else i can ask for?  Anybody who miscarried got any advice on other tests?


----------



## kara76

i had 

clotting screen
chromosomes
3d scan

ive also had a saline scan / blood flow and a hysterscopy to check my womb and of course i went to liverpool for a biospy for uNK cells, clinic do not support this btw


----------



## kara76

make sure they do a drvvt test hun, 

drvvt - dilute russel viper venom time


----------



## Jule

Thanks Kara ive made a list of these things as im gonna ask about them all on fri.  Also been on another thread and got blood tests off there aswell.


----------



## PixTrix

All the best for friday Jule  

How did scan go today Queenie?


----------



## Cath34

Hi everyone, is the drvvt test the NK cells in the blood as I know its a different test to the biopsy? Arianna tests for NK in the blood I'm sure?
How is the blood flow scan done Kara? 
Good luck Jule, fingers crossed.
Queenie, how did it go today?
Laura, I am so sorry for you, thinking of you.


----------



## kara76

drvvt is blood taken from the arm and test a type of clotting problem, this can also be negative and turn postive in pregnancy, so i will be having one once i get a postive test 

most immune tests and taken from blood in your arm, yeah the ones arrianna does are sent to london and they are taken from the arm too

the bloods that are taken for immune testing are so called chicago tests and you really need more than just the nk cell assay as they are very very indept and cost a forture, then if something is found they usually say ivig or a new treatment called intralipids which is much much cheaper and also not a blood product like ivig

crikey sorry ive just gone off on one

i went for the biospy because i felt i needed to know if there were any in my womb and not in my blood, immune testing still needs a blind study whichhasn't been done yet there has been a study into IVIG and the results i believe will be published at the next ESHRE conference

i had a blood flow scan done by janet evans, its done like a normal dildo scan but they turn the machine to a different setting and measure the blood flow and also listen to it! clever stuff


----------



## marie a

Hi all just started icsi going for a baseline scan tommorrow can't anyone tell me what happens as this is my first time.

    mariexxxx


----------



## kara76

hiya marie and welcome to ff

tomorrow at your baseline you will have an internal scan to check your womb lining is thin and your ovaries have no cyst, if all ok you can than start the next level

stimmulation would probably start on monday or tuesday next week, so then its 2 jabs a day and you will get a date for another scan to check the growth of your follicles

have you a day to day plan? they usually give a paper sheet


----------



## PixTrix

Hi Marie and welcome  

At your baseline they will check that your womb lining is thin and that you haven't developed any large cysts. 

I am one week in to my first ICSI.

Load of luck x


----------



## marie a

Thankyou i have the day to day but they are all wrong due to not coming on my period, so the clinic said that my egg collection would be a week later.


----------



## kara76

ask them to update it all tomorrow

good luck and let us all know how you get on

is there a reason for your infertility?


----------



## marie a

Thankyou for all your help.  

I have pco and my partner sperm problems.

    mariexxxx


----------



## kara76

i will keep my fingers crossed for you, i know it all must seem very daulting at the moment but we will help you through it

by the way have you seen our meet up thread? we are meeting in bridgend on monday


----------



## miriam7

im so so sorry laura  really had my hopes up for you i hope you are ok  jule i have my fingers crossed for tomorrow   welcome marie and best of luck


----------



## Jule

Welcome Marie, it is all very daunting the 1st time and you go with the flow.  I remember having to write every single thing down cuase i knew i would leave and forget lol.  Good luck, i also have pcos but no male problem.


----------



## Laura36

Hi Miriam, I am ok thanks.  I am trying not to think about it too much.  Not really looking forward to telling family etc on the weekend though as will make me feel more emotional.

Welcome Marie, good luck with your ICSI.  You'll get loads of support on here.  

Hi Cath, Pix, Kara, Queenie, Jule


----------



## marie a

Thankyou all, sorry would have loved to have come on monday to meet you all but working


----------



## kara76

work is so overrated lol

jule i might pop by tomorrow. laura i would call tomorrow hun and get some advice


----------



## kara76

where is queenie tonight?


----------



## Jule

No probs Marie we will have to meet you at the next meet.

Laura how are you?  I feel bit better today, cried my eyes dry last night.  I want answers now on fri when they do my bloods. 

Kara great giev me a text if you plan to come. A friend is comign from cardiff and she is taking me to mcarthur glen-my favourite place lol.  I need to keep busy too stressed at home-too much time to think-my head is banging


----------



## Laura36

Yeh think I will.  Can't call tomorrow as travelling to Staffs with my boss and in an all day meeting.  Will call Friday first thing after I've done my last HPT - don't really want to go & buy anymore.  Feels a bit of a waste when I keep looking at the 'not pregnant' sign!


----------



## kara76

don;t worry if your out hunni, i think being busy is great

laura hugs hun i hate the digital tests


----------



## Jule

Ooh Laura so sorry.  I did test with digital after having the result from the hosp and it came not preg its horrible isnt it?


----------



## Laura36

I think the thing is that I know it's BFN but having no AF just makes me 1% hopeful and that means it's hard to move on.  I guess that's the same for you?
What time are you having your bloods on Friday?


----------



## Cath34

Welcome to ff Marie and the very best of luck to you. x


----------



## Jule

How you feeling Cath?  HAs you abdo pain gone from ec?
Are you off for the 2ww


----------



## Cath34

Hi Jule, I'm much better pain wise now thanks. I'm on the dreaded 2ww and I find this the hardest part of all!! The not knowing is horrid!! I did pop into work for a few hours today though but my DH is making sure I'm not making a habit of it! He's wrapping me up a little! lol
How are you feeling tonight, you never know you know, it could all turn around tomorrow?


----------



## Jule

Glad the pain has eased.  My dh wrapped me up too but it'll be worth it at the end of the 2ww when you get a BFP   .  Are you still having your accupuncture?


----------



## Cath34

I did have it before and after ET and am going again on Tues. I find it really relaxing.


----------



## Queenie1

hi

sorry couldn't get on computer last night.

well on 
monday                                      Wednesday
left ovary 1 follicle = 10mm              1 follicle = 8.2mm ( got smaller )
right ovary 3 follicles =13mm            3follicles=15.7mm

so still not looking good. have to go back friday for another scan and then make my mind up whether to do icsi or iui.

speak to you all tonight x


----------



## kara76

oh queenie i hope friday brings good news


----------



## Jule

Oh Queenie good luck for fri, i didnt know the follicles could go smaller!?

What time are you going tom?  Im there at 8.30


----------



## PixTrix

Oh Queenie, I hope there is good news tomorrow. Good luck. 
I have a scan tomorrow too at 11.45


----------



## Jule

oh wow there's a few of us there tom. I dont think ill still be there pix at that time otherwise i would ahve said about us meeting.  Is this scan for you to check how many follicles you ahve?


----------



## Queenie1

i'm there at 9.45. they did tell me that they are double booked tomorrow so i hope we don't all get too much of a wait.

what would you all do if you only had 3 follicles


----------



## Jule

Personally Queenie i would go for IUI, but its a personal decision but not sure i could put myself thru theatre for possible only 1-2 eggs.  Its difficult but surely to have a go would be better than to lose that by trying for ec and possibly not have much and not get to et.  Hope you manage to make the right decision  

Who knows you may still be there when i am?


----------



## PixTrix

Shame not there at the same Jule, would have been lovely to see you. Yeah I am there to check follicles.   that the small ones have grown. Day 9 of injections tonight so hope they have done the trick. I hope tomorrow goes ok for you  

You have got such a difficult decision Queenie.   so hope that tomorrow will bring you some good news


----------



## kara76

queenie

you need to decide this one between you and your dh

IUI does have a lower success rate yet would you want to go to ec and risk collection nothing or 1 or 2 ?
its sad to think of the finance but ivf/icsi is alot of money , money of which you could put by if iui didn't work out for you.

i know what i would do


----------



## ebonie

Good luck to you all you ladies tomorrow       that everything goes ok x  x   xx x x x x x x  x x x


----------



## PixTrix

Thank you Emm


----------



## Laura36

Queenie, sorry your follicle situation didn't improve. I know exactly how you feel!  As you know I was adamant to go through with IVF even with just 2 follicles but finally came to my senses and went with IUI.  It's personal choice but the way I was thinking was there is no guarantee that each follicle contains an egg and then based on my rate of fertilisation last time I couldn't be sure each egg would fertilise.  For me I would more than likely have ended up with nothing and having spend loads of cash!
Good luck with making the decision.  Of course tomorrow things may have changed!  Debbie was very helpful in talking it through with me.   

Jule, how are you doing?  Good luck for tomorrow.  I know you are not hopeful but you never know.  Have you done any more HPT's?   

Cath, how are you doing on your 2ww?  Is it driving you around the bend yet?   

Pix, how are you doing? How are your jabs going? Good luck with your scan tomorrow!   

I am going to test tomorrow again as it's my OTD.  Then ring the clinic to try and find out what's going on.  Absolutely no sign of AF so I think I must assume that the spotting was my AF this month and that cyclogest has held it off??


----------



## miriam7

good luck for tomorrow jule queenie and pix


----------



## PixTrix

thank you Miriam.

Thanks Laura. Yeah I'm ok thanks. Injections going ok thanks. Had a bit of a wobbler last night tho. My pen ran out half way through a dose and couldnt remember what Louise had told me to do if that happens. Wasnt sure how much I'd had or how much to do from the new pen!! I keep thinking that the follies havent grown because can't feel anything or feel any different. Oh well only the scan will tell. 

I will be thinking of you tomorrow Laura. also Queenie and Jule

I hope you are ok Cath


----------



## Queenie1

just out of interest what would you do kara.

jule and pix good luck to you both tomorrow. my mum is coming with me tomorrow so we can go into cardiff. i'll have my newport in bloom canvas bag with me. 

laura good luck for test tomorrow


----------



## PixTrix

thanks Queenie.

Oh my flip that cetrotide is nasty!!! Injecting is fine then few seconds after pulling it out the irritation starts. Angry red and like nettle rash, itchy burny. Never mind it doesn't last long. Can no longer inject on my right side was wondering why it has been so painful to do it on right and have only just realised that it is scar tissue from an old burn! Oh well should only be for a few more days.

Once again loads of luck to you all for tomorrow x


----------



## miriam7

dont worry i used to get red itchy rash and that was just of the suprecur


----------



## kara76

queenie i would take clinics advice, i wouldn't put myself through ec if i knew i could get a better chance next time if iui wasnt to work and the money aspect would swing me too. but i have never been in your situation and never will be 

does that make sense?


----------



## Queenie1

thanks kara 

dh is more for having iui. i think i will prob go for iui don't want to get to ec and have no eggs or none fertilize. when i was talking to marie shone she didn't seem to want to say what the clinic's advice was, she said it was entirely up to us. so didn't feel that they gave me any advice apart from agree with evey thing i said.


----------



## popsi

good luck for tomorrow ladies  

queenie.. i am sorry your having to make this decision we had to do it twice ! 1st time we had 5 follicles and went for ec and only had one egg, and 2nd time we had 3 and converted, the one thing i will tell you is that we seen Grace on the 2nd appointment and she did not give us any advice whatsoever to help our decision (she refused to discuss what they could do differently next time round etc said it was not the time or place to talk about it .. FFS we needed to know that now to help us    my DH was quite angry with her) so you and  your DH need to think about it before you get there honey, i am hoping that things will have improved tomorrow and you will not have to make this choice xxxx


----------



## kara76

i think the need to know where next is an important one and anyone who has been there needs answers whether its the right time or not

queenie you heart will tell you what to do


----------



## Queenie1

yes i agree with you popsi i would like to no what they would do diff next time as this drug was supposed to help prevent grainy eggs where as meopur i responded better on but had some grainy eggs. if i go for iui i will not know if this has prevented the grainy eggs that is if there are any there!!!


----------



## popsi

kara.. i agree honey xx sometimes it makes me    great about your Nan honey at least they now know what they are dealing with bless her 

queenie.. i hope it goes ok tomorrow honey, i know how horrible it is xx 

love to you all .. i am off to bed now


----------



## Jule

Queenie hopefully there will be some answers for you tom. Are you seeing a nurse or doctor.

I done another test this am - not preg so really dont hold much hope for tom.  Still no bleeding for me either Laura, boobs are still sore im sure when i stop all these tablets i will bleed like a pig...!!

Pix good luck tom

Hope Cath you are ok and your 2ww isnt dragging to much


----------



## Cath34

Good luck Queenie, Jule and Pix for tomorrow. I hope you get some good advice tomorrow Queenie. As Kara said it is a lot of money you are paying out, but I know how you dont want to loose this go aswell. Its very hard isnt it but I'm sure you'll make the right decision.
Laura, hope you're ok?
I'm ok except for the fact that we witnessed a horrific car crash on the M4 tonight where my DH was 1st on scene and covered immediate 1st aid procedures and I rang 999 and we were on the other side of carriageway!!! The driver was thrown out of the car onto the central reservation!!! Another man had to be cut out too. I think I'm still in shock!!! I hope they will be ok.


----------



## Jule

OMG Cath thats awful.  What did you do did you put your car in the hard shoulder and cross the carriageway.

What did your DH have to do?


----------



## Cath34

We were travelling in opp direction and saw the car heading towards us spinning out of control and crashing into central barrier so we did emergency stop and my DH ran out to the car and I rang 999. Other cars came afterwards and my hubby on the other side of road to help my DH. He just took control of situation really. He ran accross carriageway with his bad knee!!!!!!!! I dont think that was even an issue, I think human nature kicks in!!!!


----------



## kara76

omg cath i know how scarey that is but being throw out of a car, ouch

you and your hubby help saved someones life, be proud hun and get a strong sweet cuppa


----------



## Jule

good god, i know what you mean tho the adrenaline rushes and your instincts take over.

DId he need to do CPR?


----------



## Queenie1

omg cath that must have been awful. are you and dh ok. 
well done to you and dh for helping.
those poor people i hope they are ok. 

jule i take it i will see one of the nurses it would be good if je was doing the scan. other than that i would like to see debbie.


----------



## Jule

yes she is good and normally can answer all your questions.

Thats who im hoping to see, also as i need blood i need Debbie as i cant have someone else doing it my arm is black so its gonna be difficult enough as it is.  Ill look out for you if im still there


----------



## Cath34

DH is fine, as he's a military man!!! I would love a strong drink but cant for obvious reasons! Gutted!!!! Anyway I'm fine really, just hope they will be ok. We couldn't have done anymore I dont think. They both had head injuries and weren't wearing seatbelts either!!! Fingers crossed.


----------



## miriam7

oh cath well done to hubby hope the people are ok .... i saw debbie most times for all my scans shes great


----------



## Queenie1

i can't understan people who don't wear seatbelts


----------



## Jule

omg on the motorway with no seat belts.  You done really well to be there and helped.  If you are worried why dont you ring the hosp and ask if they will tell you anything.

Shame you cant have a drink i bet you feel you really need one!  Have a nice cup of tea instead


----------



## kara76

my naughtie dh wasn't wearing a seat belt when he crashed my car.....i almost killed him for that more that crashing my car


----------



## Laura36

OMG Cath that's horrible and would make you feel very shocked!  Take care and perhaps a cup of sweet tea??  

Girls, I'm hoping I can get an answer on the clinic phone tomorrow morning.  I am on conf calls from 11am so just need to talk to someone before then.  Strange to think you'll all be there whilst I'm trying to phone!


----------



## ANDI68

Well done to your DH Cath.  Hope your nerves are less fraught now.  I would have been useless.


----------



## miriam7

lol when they hear phone ringing and ringing they will know its you   if you still have bfn in morning will you book a follow up for asap ?


----------



## Laura36

hi Miriam, yes when I was talking to Debbie to convert to IUI she said don't bother with cons appt just make an appt to agree dates etc and the nurses will sort out the protocol etc.  Should make things quicker!


----------



## kara76

maybe someone could kidnapped a nurse and make them answer the phone

call at 830 and onwards

good luck all


----------



## Queenie1

good luck to you all tomorrow.   

cath take care and well done to you and dh.

kara, miriam, andi and everyone else  

nite girls x


----------



## ANDI68

Will be thinking of you girls tomorrow x


----------



## kara76

night girls

will be in work waiting for your news


----------



## miriam7

least you can go again when you feel ready then laura    good luck ladies


----------



## Cath34

Thanks girls. Night night. x


----------



## Laura36

Thanks girls I'm off to bed too. xx


----------



## PixTrix

Gosh Kath you've had quite an ordeal tonight. Witnessing something like that can be a shock so take time to take care of you   Well done to your husband


----------



## Laura36

Def BFN for me. I have not taken cyclogest this morning!  Haven't managed to call the clinic yet but will try soon.

Hope today goes ok for Jule, Pix, Queenie


----------



## kara76

i am sorry laura and i hope they can give some advice of moving forward


----------



## PixTrix

thank you Laura. So sorry, hope you manage to speak to somebody today.

Jule and Queenie, if there hasn't been a huge delay you should have been seen by now, hope all is well.

Leaving in about 15 mins for my scan have got this nagging doubt in my head that there hasn't been growth because I haven't felt anything, but then maybe you don't!! Will soon find out.


----------



## kara76

good luck pixtrix

it will be fine, i am sure


----------



## mimi41

Laura really sorry about your bfn, i hope you are looking after yourself

Jules . Praying its ok for you

Pix   for growth spurt

Kara how are you, glad you got it sorted with your boss

Cath i hope you are well

Queenie  

I think thats everyone so far, sorry if i have missed anyone out


----------



## marie a

Hi i hope everyones ok.  
Had baseline scan yesterday everythings ok,start menopur on monday i've got a scan on the 13 april and egg collection will be on the 20th. Getting a little nervous about having 2 injection they said that the menopur injection stings alot.

      mariexx


----------



## Jule

Hi everyone well bit of update had my bloods done this am for another hcg, clotting, chromosomes and something else ?what.
We are doing antagonist cycle next time.  It was discussed with dr's and embryologist yest and it was felt this was best for me.  This means i will have scan on day 1 of my cycle and start menopur that day, i dont know if i then start suprecur afterwards or somehting else.  This will happen on May's bleed.  Also Lyndon suggest that ihave blastocyst transfer next time.  next decision is whether we go for iui as that would still be free.  To be honest prob will and then if i do over stimulate we'll then pay for ivf.  I keep thinking we did catch on iui so that may be ok for me and dh.

I feel excitied that i have a plan now and its not that far away.  I will let you know about levels of hcg but not optomistic.

Queenie it was lovely to see you today, hope your scan went well and you have grown some more follicles  

Pix hope your scan also went well and you are growing lots of folicles  

How is everyone els?


----------



## Jule

Marie its fine.  I didnt think it stung any more than suprecur.  I used to do  the 2 injections on the same side one night and then the other the next.  That way each side had a day to recover before going in there again. Honestly you will be fine.  It will fly by for you 20th isnt that far away


----------



## kara76

jules you know i am pleased your have a plan as i think this really does help. I can see why lyndon would want you to have blasts as you deffo get to blastocyst

marie i don't think it stings anymore hun


----------



## miriam7

afternoon ladies ..laura im so sorry   did you manage to get hold of clinic? jule any results on your blood yet ? glad they have discussed your case and you have a plan   queenie + pix hope your scans were ok


----------



## Queenie1

hi all,

laura so sorry that it is a bfn for you. thinking of you.  

pix hope your scan went well.

jule glad to hear they have a plan for you. it was really lovely to meet you today.

well i had grace scan me and the follilces on right ovary are growing lovely - forgot what size they were. the left ovary had 2 small follicles. grace said the larger of the two may have a egg but not sure. any way after chatting with grace ( who was lovely to me) we are going for iui on monday.
they have reduced my puregon now from 300iu to 150iu then trigger on sat at midnight. in at 11.15 on monday for iui at 12.00. feel relieved that the decision has been made. quite excited about going in now.( although im my mind i am thinking about when we can try again how soon after etc)

is it the same as transfer. do i take nightee and all or not. not sure how iui works.


----------



## kara76

queenie i bet its like a weight has been lifted in a way, when i did IUI it was a matter of undressing the bottom half and off you go. Not as clinical as embryo transfer thats for sure


----------



## Queenie1

yes it is thanks.

how are you today kara are you working.


----------



## kara76

yeah im in work and its rubbish lol

im cooking kids dinners now

you stay postive queenie


----------



## Queenie1

what is your job at the hotel.


----------



## kara76

im the receptionist and general dogs body it seems lol


----------



## Queenie1

well that is what i thought ( receptionist mind not the general dogs body)

how come they have you cooking kids dinners


----------



## Queenie1

just phoned clinic and they said they are doing my iui in theatre in case i need sedation. so have to take nightee etc.

i'm glad that i can have something for the pain as i have found transfer painful.


----------



## kara76

wow look at you, have the sedation lol

im the only one here and we do early tea for kids at 5pm and thats my job too


----------



## Jule

Oh Kara i didnt realise you had to cook dinner either.  Your job is quite a range of duties  

Ive had phone call from clinic, need my clotting again on Mon my bloods got smashed, thankfully all the other bloods were ok.  My result was  
No surprise really i was expecting that.  My tablets stop tonight so probably will bleed over the weekend.
Really pleased i have a plan and im looking forward to my next go...and   that will work with diferent protocol

Queenie glad a decision has been made.  When i had iui i just had to take the bottom half of my clothes off and it was done.  But it used to be done in clinic where as now its done on the same unit as where they do ec.   for Mon

Pixtrix hope today went well.

Laura how are you?

Cath how are you?

 to everyone else hope you are all ok.


----------



## kara76

did they have a vampire party or what lol. jule what a bummer hunni, i tend to bleed 2 days after stopping the pill

pixtrix how was your scan?


----------



## Jule

Goodness knows Kara, nevermind ill go back mon i wnat to get it sorted.  At least i can then move forward.

Hope work ok for you, not much longer now before you finish?!


----------



## kara76

i hope im not stuck here til 745pm again!!! its a weird day today

has anyone taken a womb relaxant after et?


----------



## Jule

wot do you mean kara womb relaxant??


----------



## kara76

its a drug, i think asmita was trialling it

My main concern is it will play with my uNK cells


----------



## PixTrix

Good luck Marie.

Oh I am sorry Jule. It is good that you have a plan in place and hopefully the blood results can help. Can't believe that they managed to smash one!

Queenie it is good that the follicles on the right are growing nicely. I wish you all the luck in world for your IUI  will be thinking of you every step of the way.

Laura, hope you are feeling ok.

Cath hope you doing ok.

Gosh they keep you at it Kara!

OK I can't put it off any more. Here's me! Gosh it was busy there today. JE and Marie were taking it in turns to get the notes and do scans. Marie did my scan.

The lead on the left was 15mm and the right was 12mm. Now when Debbie did me Monday she said that there was 5 or 6 on each, but she did tell me from memory and didn't write it down. Today Marie said that on the left there is 4 - 5 and the right 3 - 4. So less than had thought   And they are still small. Varying sizes from what I can remember between 5 and 7mm. Plan now is gonal f has been doubled to 300 and back for a scan on Monday. 

So is this bad news? Because I really haven't got a clue? Maries didn't really give much away apart fro saying that there is no guarantee that they will grow   What happens if they don't grow?

Feeling quite low about it all now, but not sure if it warrants me being miserable about it!, 

Also feeling a bit gutted that they put me on antagonist as a first protocol when they didn't know how I react

Am I just being silly, or will it be ok?


----------



## ebonie

Jule. Im sorry to hear of your Bfn hun    but i am so glad u now have a plan  in place and u are sunding optimistic a bout it   

laura~Sorry to hear about ur Bfn as well        

queenie ~I am glad u have made the decision hun        #

pix trix~hope everything went ok today   

Kara ~a late one for you today then hun   

marie~loads of luck for ur tx


----------



## PixTrix

Hi Em, thank you


----------



## kara76

aww hunni i can understand why you feel down and this is the reason i think one nurse should scan the same people as i was once told i had 10 each side and this changed

you can stim for longer to make them grow so don't give up hope yet, you could be a slow starter

no one can say whether it will be ok or not but the good thing is they are looking after you well.


----------



## PixTrix

Thank you Kara  

I was thinking is it Monday that meet is? My DP has said that he'd drop me at harvester on the way back from Heath, so may be able to come


----------



## kara76

that will be fab if you can

we are meeting at 4pm, michelle40 is driving and im sure she wouldn't mind dropping you back is crosshands

michelle is that ok hunni bunny, sweetness and light


----------



## ebonie

Sorry hun i must have taken so long writing that i didnt realise you had posted with ur results   i hope they are slow starters hun, and like kara said there is still time        

Are you coming to meet oon monday pix trix   im so slow writing this u have posted your  answer    it will be lovely to see you hun


----------



## kara76

lol ebonie you are a slow coach

i have known someone stim for 21days, thankfully for them it was nhs.......


----------



## popsi

Jule.. i am sorry that you have had your horrible news confirmed, but its good you have a plan x

Queenie.. i am glad you have made your decision, and i am glad that Grace helped you (not awful like she was to us), IUI can work you just have to look at the IUI board and there are lots of BFP there  

Pix.. You will be surprised how much they can grow over the weekend, keep your tummy nice and warm, lots of water and protein x

Kara.. hope the cooking went ok, it will be good practice for when you have your own little ones  

Ebonie.. hiya hun hows you xxxx

well i am off for a doze now maybe is am very tired, just had food which consisted of a salad sandwich, a milky coffee and chocolate buttons.. balanced or what lol !! could not be bothered to do anything else and DH in work xx


----------



## Jule

Pix remain positive i think it sounds good.  You've got some good size folicles there so dont worry, they have also increased your meds so who knows by Mon things could have really changed for the better  

By the way it wasnt 1 ampule of blood they broke it was 6!!! lol

What time you there on Mon, im gonna be there at 8.30 for more bloods


----------



## Jule

mmmm popsi your food sounds lovley i like having meals like that lol 

We are off to chippy, needs to be a treat night


----------



## kara76

wow chocolate buttons are the best popsi

the cooking went prefect thankfully as im not great

jule's i told you they had a blood bath oh yuck. we are having takeaway too as luke is being a lazy man


----------



## PixTrix

thanks Em, fingers crossed.

OO ta Kara. That would be fab Michelle if that ok please   Oo I am cheeky 

Usually have piano on a monday, but a meet sounds much more fun 

Oh thank you Jule.

Blinking nora 6 amps!! Tell you what the trouble had getting a sample from my DP ~(long story!!) if that was broken I'd be devastated. Gosh you will be black and blue!

Thank you Popsi. going to get hottie out after. I was avoiding doing some things like that because they told me I was at risk of over responding, now gutted!


----------



## popsi

takeaways sound good to me.. whos house can i get to soonest   , think DH will have to call for a McD Chicken Sandwich on his way home at 10pm lol ... i am going to have lots of wine too lol


----------



## kara76

ive text michelle and a lift is no problem, i usually drive but i might have a drink as it could be my last for a long time

be great to meet you and deffo more fun

we meet and have a good chat then food at 6 ish. 

popsi i would love a nice roast dinner right now, lamb and mint jelly


----------



## popsi

oh Kara me too... if you put it on now i could be there in time


----------



## ebonie

Whats all this talk about food and wine   
sounds like ur all having a treat night tonight


----------



## kara76

they have lamb fillet in the fridge in work........yum yum but they also have beef and salmon and tuna and alsorts of lovely lovely things


----------



## PixTrix

Soz Jule forgot to say it 11.45 that I there.

O thank you for sorting that Kara, looking forward to it, bit nervous tho, may be a little shy to start!! Oh yes you should really have a drink. OO a magners would be nice now!!

THANK YOU SO MUCH MICHELLE, that is so kind of you.

Yum lamb and mint jelly. I've got jackey pot and ******* in the oven!


----------



## kara76

did you get my text today? what i will do is text when we get there and meet you by the front door, after explaining your hair colour etc i think we will spot you


----------



## PixTrix

Did you text me today Kara? Didn't get it? Maybe I better check typed it right for you! I be fine once there.


----------



## kara76

yeah i did

will double check the number

ok i better go work is calling boo boo

bye girls might or might not be on later, might give luke some attention!!!


----------



## PixTrix

may catch you later Kara, but dont neglect Luke!

Soz did get pm from you yest. Have text you to make sure you got right number!


----------



## ebonie

magners   pixtrix im a strongbow girl i am , i do like a magners now and then though   
kara cant u raid the fridge lol

It will be lovely to meet you on monday pix trix


----------



## PixTrix

Oh thanks Em,
I am really looking forward to meeting you all. With any luck I wont be having any magners for a very long time!


----------



## ebonie

I Hope you wont be having any magners for a long time as well pix trix


----------



## mimi41

Jules i'm sorry, i will give you a hug when i see you  .  Life is unfair but these experiences will make us better parents when we get there

Pixtrix i am a saint you know lol.  I don't mind at all

Kara aka jaimie oliver see you monday

Ebs, miriam, popsi hi hope you are all well

Queenie if you have iui dh will definitely be at conception (it was you that dh couldn't make it wasn't it)

Hi to everyone else


----------



## PixTrix

Hey you really are a saint Michelle   Thank you so much


----------



## miriam7

all this talk of food is making me starving lol i think a chinese is in order   jule im so sorry its bfn but glad you have a plan for the next step   queenie you never know your iui could work so keep up the pma   pix i suppose they were scared of you over stimming so they have been extra carefull with you ..hope you get more growth for monday


----------



## PixTrix

yeah you quite right Miriam, better safe than sorry. How are you feeling, any signs?


----------



## Jule

I am soooo full had lovely chips, fishcakes and curry sauce it was lush  

Hope all your other takeaways are just as nice.

Be lovely to meet you Pix on Mon at meet.  I think we will be missing each other on Mon ill be gone by then.

Thanks Michelle hugs are nice  

Hope you are ok everyone else..


----------



## ANDI68

So sorry to hear your news Jule and Laura, hope you're both okay.

Jule, can you do antagonist IUI or is that only for IVF?

Pix, I would imagine increasing your dose will make them grow but you probably won't get any more.  They generally start off with a higher dose and reduce down as the recruiting of follicles happens in the first few days, so from now on it will just be growth.


----------



## Jule

Thanks Andi yes i can do antagonist protocol on either which is good.
Ive spoken to DH briefly about it and i think we will more than likely do IUI next time to give us chance to save money incase we need it in future  i wont need it tho.  It has worked for us on IUI so im hoping we will be lucky again and with different drugs perhpas it will oncrease my chance of keeping it.  I keep thinking 3 tries and 2 positives hopefully 3rd positive will saty for me


----------



## PixTrix

thanks Jule, be lovely to meet you too.

Thanks Andi, that is good to know. They seem to have done it back to front with me! At least hopefully what I have got will get up to size


----------



## ANDI68

Sorry Pix, I meant to add that I hope they grow loads over the weekend.  Good luck for scan.  As you said they were worried you would over stim and being your first cycle they wouldn't know.  First time is very trial and error.  What CD did you start the antagonist on?  Your lead follicle was 15mm when starting?

Jule, fingers crossed for you x


----------



## PixTrix

Oh thanks Andi. Started on day 2 of cycle. Lead follicle was 15mm today after 9 days of stimms.


----------



## Jule

pix your on antagonist cycle just got some questions if you start stimms on day 1 of your cycle how long are you on them unitl you start the suprecur and then how long r you on that for?


----------



## PixTrix

Hi jule I started stimms on day 2 (gonal f). Not on suprecur. Using cetrotide and I started that on day 7 of stimms, although it does say in instructions that it should be started on day 5. Suppose they made decision based on scan. Not entirely sure how long on the cetritide for they originally gave me 5 days worth but gave me 2 more today to last til Monday.

So are you going with antagonist next?

Oops speaking of jabs off to do mine will be back later


----------



## Jule

yes im on antagonist next time but ill be doing menopur again on day 1 of cycle aswell as a scan.  I dont know how long for and when i start suprecur of even if im having suprecur or something else.  Ill also be using gestone injections after instead of pessaries


----------



## PixTrix

I truley hope that the next will be the one for you Jule x


----------



## miriam7

me too i hate bfn's   when can you go again jule ?


----------



## ANDI68

Pix, what size was your lead follicle when you started your antagonist?

I started the antagonist on both cyles on CD7, stimming day 6.  It depends on the size of your follicles when you start, the drug leaflet is a guide as different clinics vary when they start patients.


----------



## PixTrix

Gosh haven't got a clue what it was on day 1 of cycle Andi. Wasn't told. I pray that I won't need to go throught it again but if I do, I have learned so much from this one and will be on the ball and want to know everything!

I know that it was 11mm on day 5


----------



## kara76

pixtrix the very very best advice i can give you is trust in the clinic, they want you too succeed

I am a research queen and i sometimes wish i didn't know so much so i could go with the flow more. they have started you on a protocol to suit your needs and it really is best to avoid ohss as it can be life threating

follies tend to go on average around 2mm a day


----------



## PixTrix

oh I am a twit Andi! I started the antagonist on day 7 of stimms! So the scan think couple of day before then lead was at 11mm. Flip I have so much more to learn!

Thank you Andi

yeah you are right Kara. Thank you


----------



## chally85

hi girls i haven't been on for ages i have spent the last 2 nights catching up on what everyones been up to.

Laura and Jule really sorry to hear about your results   i hope your feeling ok    .

Queenie wishing you all the luck for your tx   

Pixtrix i was on a short antagonist protocol and my follies were slow in growing and i had a scan i think on the Thursday or Friday before EC and they were still small but when i went back on the Monday amazingly they had grown lol i had 8 collected and 7 fertilized and I'm sure it will be the same for you   wishing you lots of luck.

Kara how are you getting along with you tx?

and i hope everyone else is well I'm sorry if i have missed anyone xxx.

i had my scan on Monday and the dreaded cyst has gone lol i am all good to go.  I will be starting the supercur on the 15th of April and i have to go for scan and bloods on the 24th, EC should be 11th May, I'm getting really excited now and when the time comes I'll be a bag of nerves lol.

I forgot to ask Debbie what time i should do the injections has anyone any idea if they should be morning or night?

thanks xxx


----------



## miriam7

hiya chally dnt worry i been on everyday and am still finding it hard to keep up its so busy    glad cyst has gone so you can start ..im sure most of us do injections in the evening


----------



## chally85

omg miriam you haven't got long to go, i bet you can't wait to meet the little sweetheart  .

i used to do my other injectionsin the night so i suppose it's the same, i will probb give one of the nurses a ring and find out.

can any one tell me if you have had a free cycle of ivf on the nhs are you entitled to free iui on the nhs?


----------



## miriam7

im getting really exited now cant wait and times moving so quick   im sure you are entiltled to iui and ivf im sure girls were chatting about it in other thread


----------



## kara76

hiya chally

im ok hun, still on the pill though and im exhausted but ok

do you jabs at night, they like it done this way


----------



## PixTrix

Hi Chally,
great news that your cycst has gone and you are soon starting. All the luck in the world to you. Oh thank you so much you have really reassured me


----------



## Queenie1

laura so sorry hope your ok. 

jule can't believe they dropped your blood. hope your ok 

pix sorry to hear that you have to stimm longer   that they grow well over the weekend

michelle yes it was me who couldn't have dh with me. although my mum is coming on monday to iui with me and dh is gonna come as soon as he can get away from work.

everyone else hope you are all ok .


----------



## Jule

I know Louise rang and said the porter dropped then,so dont know of he fell or what, they are going to pod them next time.

I plan to start Miriam on next bleed which will be May sometime.  Just gotta wait for this blled.  Stopped everything yest so just a waiting game now.  I also want my cervix checked before i go again because the consultant said he would want to see me in 6 months which is June. I have rung and left a message to see if he can do it in May so that i can go again May/June for next cycle.  Im certain it wil be IUI for us its pointless us wasting our money when we still ahve free goes left and DH sperm is good and i have loads of eggs so we are   that will work.  Also after IVF i was so swollen in my abdo and ovaries that i think thats why my fresh go didnt work and if i can avoid that pain again i may as well give IUI a good go 1st.

Flipping heck im babbling


----------



## Jule

Laura forgot to say hope you are ok and you managed to get thru to clinic yest and they have given you a plan.  I was told that there are a few appt available for JE next week and week after cause people have cancelled-must be because its easter!


----------



## PixTrix

thanks Queenie, its not so bad only on day 11 of stimms today. I wish you so much luck for Monday, I will be thinking of you x


----------



## Jule

Pix how many weeks is the antagonist protocol?


----------



## PixTrix

About 2 weeks give or take. That doesnt count the pill tho


----------



## Jule

oh right now im not having pill.  Its so confusing i think ill ask about it on Mon again


----------



## PixTrix

Worth checking. Will they want you to use pill to time your cycle maybe?


----------



## kara76

laura i hope you managed to get an appointment

jule time is gona fly by and you will be starting again before you know it.

ive had a massive break now which is too long in all honestly.


----------



## PixTrix

Just listening to the CD that I am taking for E/C . It's Native American Dream - Tribute to the Tribal Spirit. It is so relaxing and really takes you off to a different place, so I'm hoping that it doesnt put everyone in a trance lol


----------



## kara76

im sure they will love it

i have never taken music with me, the drugs are too good

they did play music once


----------



## PixTrix

oo bring on the drugs lol


----------



## miriam7

lol i think i was so out of it i wouldnt of know if music was playing lol jule its good you can go so soon hope you can have your cervix checked early i know i was allowed my smear a month early for this go


----------



## Jule

Fingers crossed it is only a month and surely it shouldnt make a difference


----------



## Jule

i didnt know you could take music into theatre


----------



## ANDI68

Jule if go on the pill before tx you will have to take it on day 1 of your bleed, which will probably move your tx date to June.  You should probably have this withdrawal bleed before you took the pill in May.

It says on your scan schedule information that you can take music into theatre.


----------



## Jule

oh thats good isnt it.  
Im not having pill cause when i spoke to Deb we discussed me having norerthisterone to bring on bleed which is something i have to do every month anyway so i can time it when i know when ill bleed now.  She said i will start menopur on day 1 but thats all that was said so i have no idea what happens after that and i dont have a schedule.  Ive not planned to see je cause deb was so helpful there didnt seem any point as je was at the meeting on Thur and she would have only told me the same.


----------



## ANDI68

I took norerthisterone on my 3rd cycle instead of the pill.

I read you were jabbing the suprecur and menopur the same side. With the antagonist I did the opposite sides as I think it says to not inject in the same place.


----------



## Jule

oh right why's that.  I dont really understand the antagonist programme what is antagonist?


----------



## ANDI68

It's a short protocol, and a different drug to supress your ovulation.  Instead of taking suprecur along side your stimms you start your stimms and then introduce the antagonist drug when your follicles are a certain size, approx day 6/7 of stmms, depending on how they grow.

I believe antagonist is good for people with PCOS as you get less follicles with it.


----------



## Jule

so does this make a difference with MC as i asumed thats why i was doing it to try and keep it there next time??


----------



## ANDI68

I'm not sure Jule, but I believe it does give a boost of quality.


----------



## Jule

oh right, its all so complicated isnt it, its great to chat to people who have been on similar protocols/drugs etc


----------



## ANDI68

It sure is Jule, they seem to be doing the antagonist a lot more at the clinic these days.  They weren't doing it routinely when I first had mine.


----------



## kara76

cath how are you?

andi i def think clinic has moved forward lots and lots this past 18months


----------



## Jule

its good that thye are constantly doing reserach, its like cardiff are the 1st to do the vitrified freezing so things do move on


----------



## kara76

i have been at clinic since 2005 and things have moved on so very much

lots and lots of changes

think i better have a bath and then i need chocolate, my body is craving it.......its like have constate pmt on the pill lol


----------



## Jule

haha its nice to have chocolate but i couldnt fit another thing in...
Yes i started clinic beginning 2006 but because they put me on clomid for a year i had no reason to look to far into tx as i thought i wouldnt need it!! silly me


----------



## Laura36

Hi ladies,
Sorry I've been offline a bit the last couple of days. I'm fine though just spent lots of time with DH and trying not to think about tx too much.

Jule, thanks for your text hunni.  How are you doing?  Good that you have a plan but I can't believe they lost your blood!!  

I haven't spoken to the clinic yet.  Couldn't get through on Friday but left a voicemail at the end of the day.  I'll call next week and sort out date for appt to move forward.  I think I want a couple of months off though first to give my body a rest.  I went straight from tx to pregnancy, then termination and tx again so a couple of months out will be good. Also i can then lose some weight and get a bit fitter which may help.

I have just about managed to catch up I think.  

Pix, Queenie - good luck   

Chally, Hi!

Cath, hope you're doing ok?

Hello to everyone else too.

Andi - hope you're doing ok?  Any chance you can tell me a bit about DHEA? I am thinking about it now to help with more follicles next time.  Where did you buy it? How much do you take?  Any side effects?


----------



## Jule

Hi Laura-glad your ok, nice to hear from you.  Its good to take time out sometimes you need to concentrate on something else other than tx tx and more tx  

I know the porter broke then cant belive it was all six pots, luckily im off next week still on sick so at least i can go back on mon and get it sorted.


----------



## miriam7

hope your ok laura maybee its best you have bit of a break first you have been through a lot the last few months


----------



## chally85

Kara i was a horrible, moody, very hungry cow on the pill lol, glad to be finished. how long you got left?

pixtrix glad i could help   lots of     so the follies grow.

laura glad your ok   

jule i did the short antagonist proto last time and i only had 8 eggs and 7 fertilied and they were really good quality. 

hope everyone is well


----------



## kara76

laura i think a break will do you good and if you can switch off even a tiny bit thats good.


----------



## kara76

queenie good luck with your insem

pixtrix good luck with your scan

chally im pleased it's not just me that is a bit of a monster lol


----------



## Queenie1

thanks gonna clean the house today so i can chill for the next few days.

pix good luck with your scan tomorrow.


----------



## Jule

Pix good luck for your scan tom.

Queenie good luck for iui    you get an easy transfer and a bfp result


----------



## miriam7

good luck ladies


----------



## Queenie1

does anyone know do i need to have a full or empty bladder for iui.


----------



## miriam7

not sure queenie    how are you feeling?


----------



## Queenie1

feeling ok bit excited about going. have cleaned the house and made tea for tomorrow and packed my bag.

think i feel ok about it as i know i will be having some sedation- otherwise i would have been really nervous. i do feel a little un sure of iui as with ivf they give you your day to day guide but don't have one  for iui

sometimes i feel positive that there is a good chance it could work. 

how you feeling


----------



## miriam7

keep up the pma because iui can work and theres no reason it wont       ive never had iui so dont know what happens wonder how long you lie there for afterwards   im ok getting a bit nervous


----------



## Laura36

It's only 10 mins to lie there after IUI. If I could have done I'd have stayed for an hour!!

Miriam, glad you're excited and I'm sure being nervous is very normal (think I'd have been flippin terrified!).  Your lovely Mya will be perfect I'm sure.  

Queenie, good luck for your IUI tomorrow.

Pix, good luck with your scan

How is everyone doing?


----------



## Queenie1

i'm fine thanks laura.

how about you what you been up to.

i had a dream night before last that i had a little girls and we named her sophie. ( sophie is not a name i have ever come up with )


----------



## miriam7

10 mins the same as transfer then ...so do you need a full bladder ? queenie maybee its a premanition


----------



## Laura36

that's my sister's name!  It's a lovely name.  I only ever dream of having a girl (or two!) and can only think of girls names as well.


----------



## Queenie1

sophie is a lovely name. have always thought of welsh names and something that is unusual hate my name in school and there were loads of us.


----------



## PixTrix

Hello everybody, thank you all so much for your well wishes.

Lovely to see you back Laura, you have been missed, but it is so important that you take a break when you need one.

Queenie I will be thinking of you tomorrow and pray for your BFP.

Well I have had a busy weekend mostly cleaning the entire house and getting the washing done so I don't have to do anthing next week. Went out for lunch today and went to see my fab nephew!

Hopefully there will have been a good growth spurt and will find out when E/C is when go for scan tomorrow.


----------



## Queenie1

pix good luck for scan today i hope you get lots of follicles.


----------



## PixTrix

thanks Sweetie,   that all goes well for you today. You'll be a little ahead of me but we will soon be on the 2ww together so we can hopefully keep each other sane! Then   we can chat on the pregnancy board


----------



## kara76

queenie and pixtrix good luck today girls


----------



## miriam7

queenie hoping all went ok today and you are resting       pix i dont know how you got on today even tho saw you at meet


----------



## PixTrix

Hia Miriam it was lovely to meet you an bump today. My outcome was not a good enough response. The little ones hadn't grown but 1 on each side really good so having IUI on Wed. With Male factor an issue I'm not holding out much hope but worth a shot!

Queenie I hope today went well with you, as you will have read I am joining you on the IUI 2ww on wed. Loads of luck to you x


----------



## miriam7

oh im sorry pix i didnt know that ..you never know though it could work when you least expect it too


----------



## PixTrix

thanks Miriam, there is always hope and you are evidence of that


----------



## miriam7

so true i bet the chances of this go working with just 1 were much lower than my previous 2 goes


----------



## Jule

Queenie hope all went well yesterday and you are resting.  Pix good luck for tom.
Cath hope you are ok and not going mad on your 2ww   you get bfp


----------



## kara76

queenie hope your iui went well


----------



## mimi41

Pix good luck for tomorrow

Queenie hope iui went well


----------



## kara76

so pix how was the trigger?


----------



## Laura36

Pix, sorry I just read that you've had to convert to IUI too. Good luck though, it does work for some people!

I can't believe so many of us are having poor response issues and converting to IUI lately...

Queenie, hope it all went well today


----------



## Cath34

Good luck Pix and Queenie for your IUI's. Keep positive. I'm trying to jeep positive on my 2ww although I have some unpleasant twinges and dull ache in my lower abdomen today and I'm thinking oh no please no.


----------



## miriam7

what day of waiting are you on now cath ?


----------



## Cath34

My embryos are 13 days old today. 8 days past blast ET.


----------



## miriam7

oh not long then to test ..is it 14 days ? twinges can mean anything so dont worry


----------



## Cath34

Thats what I'm hoping for Miriam


----------



## kara76

fingers crossed cath

so you testing tomorrow?


----------



## PixTrix

Thank you everybody, too many to mention, you know who you are, you are all so kind  

Trigger was fine thanks Kara. Was worried because have heard that people have had trouble snapping the glass top off but was ok!

I know Laura, it is mad. When I was told yesterday it sounded like there was a bit of a trend starting. Makes you think. I am not holding out much hope, they wouldn't have recommended ICSI at the beginning if they thought there was hope for IUI but am grateful that my NHS ICSI has not been wasted.

Queenie I hope you are ok and taking some time to rest. Good luck hun.

Load of luck Cath x


----------



## Laura36

Good luck Cath if you're testing tomorrow!  Wow, your 2ww has gone very fast.


----------



## PixTrix

Just about to leave for IUI. Well actually for DP to give sample at 8.30 then a long wait until 12 for me. They have got samples stored for my DP because it is medically diffiicult for him to provide a sample now wishing I said to use to stored samples to prevent alot of stress!

Well have been having niggles around ovary area since yest and quite painful low down today so hoping that it is not too late and have already ovulated. The chances are slim enough already!

Take care all x


----------



## popsi

Good Luck Pix, dont worry even if you have ovulated that is fine for IUI as the egg will be just waiting for the sperm to arrive, Debbie told me that last time, with IUI the timing is not so crucial ... so thats one less thing for you to stress about honey xxx


----------



## Queenie1

hi all

sorry i haven't been on before have been resting and sleeping.

iui went well i had sedation for it and grace did the procedure with jane. ( grace was lovely to me ) i was an hour late to go in. also manged to have BMS on monday as well which i was pleased about  the more   there the better. so just having to wait now OTD 22nd april.
came home and slept for 2 hours and went to bed yesterday after noon as well. i seem to be sleepy all the time.

pix sorry to hear you have been converted as well we have a male factor issue plus my eggs are grainy as well. but there is hope.hope it goes well today for you.
as you have said laura there seems to be a lot of us being converted at the moment !!

cath good luck with testing

please can someone send me some baby dust. thanks


----------



## kara76

pix good luck today

queenie i am glad it went well hunni and fingers crossed

cath any news? i really hope you have good news


----------



## Cath34

Its not test day today Kara, dont worry. I will let you all know when I have the dreaded results. I feel quite bloated and yuck yesterday and today and am starting to feel deflated!!  But you never know, I guess I have to hold on the fact that they were v good blasts and hope and pray this is the right time. 
Pix and Queenie,    to you both. Plenty of rest, although I haven't really!!!!!


----------



## kara76

cath try and stay postive i know its hard but you did have good ones


----------



## PixTrix

Hi guys home at last after leaving at 7am for Cardiff!
Just feel like a good snooze now but won't let myself because I am not a good sleeper at night so just on couch having lie down and cwtch with my 2 best girls (bichon frise and poodle lol)

Thank you Popsi that is reasuring, esp because was an hour late going in.

Thanks Kara you will soon get the full story!

Thank you Queenie. So glad it went well for you and you have had plenty of rest. There is hope Queenie. Good luck for your BFP  

Thank you Cath. Stay positive we are all rooting for your BFP 

Ok here's my story, as if my post isn't big enough already!!

Got to the hosp at 8.30 for DP to do his sample, to no avail. No problem we thought because there were 12 vials stored! So off we went for a spin and few hot chocs and went back for my IUI at 12. Thought there was something strange when Lyndon came to call us into a room! He had thawed 2 vials which would have been fine for ICSI but for IUI they like about 5million healthy sperm (think that the figure he said). Before he thawed anymore he wanted permision in case no more could be obtained from DP so agreed for 10 more to be thawed and 2 kept for ICSI. He informed us that it may still mean that there wouldnt be enough!

So went back an hour later after more hot choc!! There was I think 127million out of the 10 vials but Jane's words were not many living. Hmm we are doomed. Knew that when Lyndon said only actually doing it not to waste NHS ICSI!

So anyway IUI was done and all went well and just wait in hope now for OTD on 24th April, without having high expectations!

Sorry for the essays girls. Hmm might have a snooze now, worn myself out! Will do me good before meeting tonight with theatre group.


----------



## kara76

well what a story, try and stay postive stranger things have happened in this game and thank god you haven't wasted you icsi

you better get yourself a new tickers


----------



## PixTrix

Thanks Kara, oo yes new ticker. Only just realised woo my first 2ww!!


----------



## kara76

now let the madness begin

i find it assuming that the 2ww is 16days if IUI or IVF, i means surely they should knock 2 days off for ivf lol

when i had iui they use to do bloods at 14days post insem. I would love a standard across the board 2ww from all clinics but thats never gona happen

how did you find the insem huni?


----------



## PixTrix

Total madness!

Know what you mean Kara, it would be so much easier if all was the same. So is the 16 days to wait for trigger shot to leave system.
It says in iui day to day guide that you would have to go in for blood test but Jane said today test at home.

The insem wasnt too bad, I did have a bit of pain, but was expecting that because of my tilt. Usually get pain with smears. More painful when being pulled out, but ok


----------



## kara76

it takes roughly 14 days for the trigger to leave your system and sometimes alot less, it really depends on how quick your body rids itself of it

i have never tested early hell i get too scared to test and i hate pee sticks with a passion, saying that when i do get a postive i will pee on one and photograph it

i did get quite excited by opk's once upon a time and that wasn't long ago and i have no tubes but i loved she the lines or the smiley face

work isn't too busy today and ive done most of my work and to be fair im taking it easy as i know i have 6 long days to go.

luke is shattered and has major tooth ache and last night we cuddled up on the sofa with rex which was really nice, i started to read a book ive had for ages ...ps i love you....not my type of book but had nothing else to read and im loving it and yep i cried too....im turning soft


----------



## PixTrix

Lots of baby dust your way Queenie, and you Cath.

There is no way that I am going to test early. Going to buy a test the day before! Well I say that now!

Glad work not too busy for you Kara, you are working a long stretch so take a rest where you can. O poor Luke, hope it passes. Ah it' ok to be soft


----------



## kara76

i will have to smack your bum if you test early lol


----------



## Sam76

Hi Everyone

Bit of a newbie so hope you don't mind me jumping in. I've been down to clinic to start first IUI cycle today. Had scan and the 'injection training' and picked up prescription ready for DH to give me first shot this evening 

Lying in bed at the mo with a hot water bottle – pretty bad period pain today    but should be better tomorrow 

Wondering if insem (if we get that far) will be painful as I have endo and retroverted/retroflexed uterus. HSG I had just over a year ago was pretty nasty and I think that's why.  DH always says I think too much about what ifs...  sooo hard not to tho!


Queenie – bags of babydust to you x

Pixtrix – good luck with the 2ww babydust on its way to you too x 

Cath – very best of luck when you test – would be great to hear some wonderful news x

Hello everyone else – looking forward to getting to know you x

Sam x


----------



## kara76

welcome sam and i hope that you feel at home here

if clinic think iui will be painful for you they might advise sedation but rest assured that its not really like the hsg as with that they are putting fluid in at high pressure and this makes the womb contact and cause pain.

It a very exciting time starting treatment

what drugs are you on?


----------



## Sam76

sorry for delay - had to nip to the loo!

i'm on suprecur (from tonight) and that plus menopur from tomorrow. Do you inject both on same side or doesn't it matter?

hsg was bad before the fluid went in... whole thing took over an hour, they tried 2 differnt shaped 'balloons' to inflate first then went with something different (looked like a sharp stick!) I was in tears for the last 20 mins of it but they took some 'good pictures' - never have been very photogenic lol. They took me out the back way so that I didn't frighten any of the ladies waiting!  (if anyone's waiting for an HSG and reading this, I think I'm the exception and it's not usually that bad! and even tho mine wasn't nice, i lived to tell the tale and it's all a distant memory now  )

i'm pretty excited but trying to keep feet on ground too!

sam x


----------



## kara76

i advise mentioning your fear to the nurse and they will advise what is best hun

i tend to inject either side, one night suprecur one side and the menopur the other but it doesn't matter really and i always forget too and sometimes do them both on one side


----------



## Sam76

thanks kara  - that sounds like good advice  feelin at home here already.

where are you with tx at the moment? are same drugs used for ivf and iui? have you had any side effects using the suprecur and menopur?

x


----------



## kara76

i am on the pill and start jabs a week monday i hope

ive used menopur for both iui and ivf. Iui i found that i did sometimes feel sicky but you will be fine

you won't get any nasty effects from the suprecur which is good


----------



## PixTrix

I will take the warning Kara  

Hi Sam, welcome and thank you for the babydust.

Well I today had my IUI and I can fully say that it is nothing as bad as having a HSG, honestly. It is more comparative to a smear. There is some discomfort when inserting and removing the speculum and I was in a little pain, but really not that bad and over so quickly. Like Kara said have a chat with the nurses and they are fab, really put you at ease and there is the option of sedation. Honestly for me it was very bareable, slight cramp.

Loads of luck to you and have some babydust in return x

Oo Kara a week Monday, come on you nearly here yay


----------



## Sam76

thanks Pix - that's helped put my mind a rest - just hope all goes well enough for us to get that far  .

we might have walked past each other today or being sitting not too far apart drinking hot choccie and coffee (we popped down whilst waiting for prescription) - will be on the look out to give any ladies a smile next week when we're there for a scan    - tho that might make me look like a bit of a nutter  
x


----------



## Jule

Welcome to the board Sam, good luck for your tx.  My first treatment was IUI and i didnt find the insemination painful, everyone different but it is very similar to a smear as the other girls have said.

Good luck Pix, make sure you take it easy    

Good luck Queenie hope you are resting    

Kath good luck for your test date it cant be far off,   you get BFP  

Hope everyone else ok?


----------



## miriam7

i think its time the bucket came back out   
wishing you lots and lots of luck queenie, pix and cath


----------



## Laura36

Welcome Sam, good luck with your IUI.

Pix, well done on your IUI today & glad to hear it all went ok in the end.  Must have been a bit stressful though! 

Queenie & Cath, hope you're resting and trying to relax a bit.

  to all


----------



## miriam7

welcome sam76   sorry ive been ignorant my brains not working properly   wishing you lots of luck too       how did your 1st jab go?


----------



## PixTrix

Thank you everybody, as usual for your ever giving support means so much.

Feeling so tired tonight and have got wretched cramps, but hey ho all in agood cause!

We might well have seen each other Sam! you won't look mad if you smile at someone I always like to, we are all in the same situation.
Thinking of you Queenie and Cath


----------



## miriam7

pix hope you been resting ..the cramps are defo for a good cause   the waiting room can be weird at times some people dont even give eye contact never mind smile


----------



## PixTrix

Thanks Miriam, I have been a bit naughty and went to a meeting for a theatre group that I go to, now wish I'd stayed in had a lie down! Oh well it was only sitting chatting!

I know, maybe if it was more private people wouldnt look down at laps. I not from the area so not worried about people seeing me in the corridor but must be hard for some.

So how are you feeling Miriam. I bet you just want to meet darling Mya now. By the way did you think of a middle name? I like Mya Rose


----------



## miriam7

thats quite nice and goes but my neice is elin rose so im still thinking of one ...im doing fine just wish i knew when things would happen   i better get to bed taking me ages to sleep lately


----------



## kara76

i remember when clinic was private and still no one spoke

very odd, i always try and catch people eyes and smile


----------



## Queenie1

pix what a day you had, glad that it went ok and look after yourself on this mad 2ww.

sam welcome, don't worry about insemination i had a bad hsg and asked if i could have something for the pain with iui and they gave me sedation. 

i'm ok although i have been having pains since monday where my ovaries are, they have started to ease now at last. i'm not liking the pessaries this time round as yesterday and today they seem to be leaking and making me feel a mess down there.

cath hope you get a bfp 

thanks all for the good wishes and baby dust. thanks for the bucket miriam will jump in and get covered.

laura did you sort out your bill after. i have had mine and it is for icsi will have to get in touch to get them to change it.


----------



## Laura36

Queenie, yes I e-mailed and asked them to sort the bill. Had a reply but not had the new revised bill as yet.


----------



## kara76

laura is will take ages to go through i bet. 

i bet you get a red bill lol


----------



## PixTrix

Thanks Queenie. How are you feeling this evening? I am getting cramps off and on and for some reason so very tired! Did a shop with DP earlier and felt like there was a brick in my stomach! Gonna put my feet up now and he can do the cooking! Thank you for my baby dust. I wish you so much luck for your BFP. Are you able to make it to the next meet? We will both be at the nail biting stage not far from test day!


----------



## Laura36

Loads of luck to Pix, Queenie & Cath - here's to 3 BFP's!


----------



## PixTrix

Thank you Laura


----------



## kara76

i really hope you girl get good news

cramps mean nothing whatsoever


----------



## Cath34

Hi everyone, well I had a HCG blood test today at the clinic and had a BFN again!!!! We are totally devastated and dont know what to do now? This was my 4th go and evrything was soooo good, too good even and hey another BFN!! I wish they would investigate as to why I keep getting no implantation at all. My level was less than 1!! I think we need a 2nd opinion as I cant see what else the clinic can do for me? I'm thinking of the ARGC or even the USA somewhere? 
Kara, any suggestions hun? I cant even get a BFP at all. I know I haven't had the NK biopsy but I was on Prednisolone anyway. Are you on this drug long term to combat NK cells?


----------



## kara76

oh cath im gutted for you and totally understand your feelings

recurrent implantation failure is so tricky to solve as it reality they don't really know what they are looking for.

i will use prednisolone from embryo transfer only. 

There are tests you could have a lot are pure money making but i know where i would go if i ever went for full immune testing and that would be dr gorgy in london as he will treat you and you can have tx elsewhere, im not sure how you feel about immune issues i only know my beliefs at this present time

sperm dna fragmentation but again this is something that would more than likely come back fine given your rate of blastocyst

i assume you will use your frosties? have you thought of a natural cycle fet?

have you tried using clexane?

just thinking thought things that might help you. have you booked a follow up to see a consultant, i think this really would be wise right now


----------



## Cath34

Yeh I was on clexane this time and gestone and progonova and pred steriod. They threw everything at me and I dont think there is anything else they can give me, or so JE said last time we met. 
We do have 2 blasts frozen. I booked an apt for May 19th!!!! But will prob ring up regularly for a cancellation as my FET will be around that time really. I have thought of a natural FET like Miriam but I dont know anything about it or the benefits. 
Who is dr gorgy? How will I find out if I have immune issues? Hope you dont mind me asking you questions?!


----------



## Laura36

Cath, I'm so so sorry you've had another BFN.  I can totally understand your need to look elsewhere for answers or your next cycle.  We're all here if you need us.


----------



## Cath34

Thank you for that Laura, we certainly do need each other at times like these. I appreciate it.xx


----------



## popsi

Cath

I am so so sorry   , ifv is so cruel xxx


----------



## kara76

i don't mind at all hunni, you can ask me anything

http://www.fertility-academy.co.uk/ this is his clinic. have you ever read 'is my body baby friendly' by dr beer? this tells you everything you wana know about immune issues and i think anyone who is thinking of immune testing should read it, i personally chose the biospy over full chicago test where blood is taken from your arm

immune tests cost around 1500 and treatment can be ivig 1600 a go or they now use intralipids instead of ivig and its 350 a goand of course humira. it really depends of what you believe, also i hate to say it but sometimes ivf is a numbers game

the advantages of a natural cycle fet is no drugs and less stress on your body

ive done clexane and this cycle ive decided against it as i ave no clotting issue

/links


----------



## kara76

this is also something i came across and it does say something about endo

im not saying have the test but research can be a useful tool

http://www.etegritytest.com/physicians.php

/links


----------



## Cath34

Brill thanks Kara. I think Arianna does the chicago blood tests at her clinic does she? I may go for that, what do you think? Or would the biopsy be better or both? The thing is if they find NK what do they actually do about it that I haven't already been given?
I have that book but didn't read it all!!! I will pick it back up again. With regards to tests and treatment I would try anything  I think, I just need to pointed in the right direction as I have little knowledge.


----------



## kara76

arrianna does the nk cells tests but they are tested up in london and im not sure she would be able to give the treatment for anything that would be found, if that makes sense. could you call her and ask?

i personally would go to gorgy. there is more to immune testing than just nk cells and you haven;t had ivig/intralipds or/and humira. there was a big study in chicago into ivig and the results are due to be given at a conference in june.

have you ever read the immunes board on ff, there is loads of info there.

i know if you decide on the argc then the immune testing is only valid for that clinic, if you went to gorgy you could still have treatment at ivf wales and he would prescribe and treat any immune issues....

my personal opinion on immune issues is im not convince and would love to see a control blind study done but saying that who knows my mind might change if this next one doesn't work


i would talk to arrianna and dr gorgy, read the book and then decide


----------



## Cath34

Thanks loads Kara. Thats a great help. I will get reading and more than likely be back with more questions!!!!!!! Have a lovely weekend. I'm away this weekend and so wont be posting.
Happy Easter everyone, I'm off to drown my sorrows !!!!!!!


----------



## kara76

i can hopefully answer any, its very complicated 

i can tell you something, i know someone who was told she needed humari yet didn't take it as she was worried about the drug as it switches off the immune system and there is no evidence the effects of the baby and she got pregnant without it

i tend to listen with to my heart and my heard said no to full immunes and im sure your heart will guide you

try and keep your chin up , i know how hard it is


----------



## miriam7

oh cath im so so sorry really had my hopes for you    maybee you could try nat fet with your frosties ...hope you are ok bfns are poop


----------



## PixTrix

Oh no Cath, I am so very sorry, so unfair


----------



## Sam76

Cath - so sorry you didn't get that bfp   - cyber wine and chocs on their way to you x

Miriam - sorry for slow response - hope you don't think I've been rude not replying! 

thanks to all for the warm welcome - first jab last night was fine - couldn't look when DH did it though. Both jabs this evening were fine too - managed to look this time (though was a bit off-putting to see needle going in and out ever so slightly because I couldn't stant completely still!) Do you know if it's ok to have a hot water bottle on tummy after doing the jabs.   still causing really bad cramps - grrr.

q.
is there anyone with endo who experiences pain/discomfort when weeing during early part of cycle? - not burning or anything like that but feels like the change in pressure as the bladder empties causes really bad and sharp cramping - wne to the loo about 3 times last night and was agony every time,can't even stand up straight to walk to bathroom - probably just me  

have a great easter weekend all - chill and enjoy  - cyber eggs (choccie ones   to all x)
xx


----------



## miriam7

glad your jabs have gone ok so far sam ..not sure bout the hot water bottle after ...i know some ice the area beforehand  im no help on the going to pee at the moment i keep going and nothings coming out


----------



## kara76

sam well done on your jabs

so i can't help with your question


----------



## PixTrix

Well done on your Jabs Sam, it just keeps getting easier now  

I hope the pain has subsided for you, maybe you could go and get it checked out. Sorry can't be any use with answers. Wishing you so much luck for your BFP.

Thinking of you Queenie.

Happy Easter to all x


----------



## mimi41

Sorry Cath you had a bfn.  One of my friends has had the full chicago tests, cost a fortune but they found loads of immune issues and she is taking humira next tx.  I hope you find out the whys about no implantation.

Hi to everyone, miriam wheres that baby i want to meet her on the 20th.


----------



## Queenie1

cath i'm so very sorry that you had a bfn. 
i really thought this was gonna work for you. 
i hope you manage to have a good a weekend as you can.
thinking of you


----------



## Jule

Cath i am so sorry you had a BFN    I notice you were talking about the argc (?was that the abbreviations) there is a thread on here and they can answer a lot of your questions about that clinic.  I have been talking to them and they are really helpful and their cycles are diffreent to ours.


Sam if you got problems going to the toilet frequently and pain it sounds like you got a urine infection.  If it continues you need to see GP may need antibiotics.


----------



## Jule

Good luck Queenie and Pux hope you are both keeping sane and relaxing     you both get BFP


----------



## PixTrix

Thanks Jule   Glad to see that the countdown is on for your baseline. Hope the time flies for you x


----------



## Jule

Thanks Pix tx now planned for week 22nd June want it to fall when im on annual leave.  How you feeling?


----------



## miriam7

hope you 2 are keeping yourselves sane ...hopefully with it being easter the weekend will go quicker


----------



## PixTrix

Thanks Miriam and Jule. I am feeling so chilled tonight, the most relaxed that I have been in months. All assessments and stuff are just being forgotten for a few days  

So Miriam is little Mya going to make an appearance soon, hope you are feeling well.

22nd June will soon be here Jule, with hopefully some nice weather for you to relax in while having tx.


----------



## Laura36

Jule, you & I might be cycling together again as my appt is 2nd June and I'll be on short protocol which is dead quick!

Pix & Queenie, hope you're managing to stay sane??


----------



## ebonie

Hiya ladies im sorry i havent posted for a bit 
i hoe you are all ok   

Pix and queenie wishing you loads of      girls    

wishin the rest of u loads of luck for ur tx


----------



## PixTrix

Thanks Laura and Em.

Good luck for your upcoming appoint Laura.

Well I thought I done away with the sore boobs when stopped the pill and now they are back with a vengence tonight, I expect that I have got the cyclogest to thank for that!


----------



## miriam7

weird isnt it gotta be the horrid pessaries    ..mine are not sore at all   what you got planned for the weekend to pass the time pix?


----------



## PixTrix

You've escaped sore boobs Miriam    Today we are gardening. Well when I say 'we' that means I am sat on the bench giving instructions to DP  . Later will take the dogs for a run. Tomorrow out for lunch with all the family, so will be nice to see my niece, nephew and my friend and her foster son is coming too so I will be in my elements! Monday we are off DP's family for lunch where I will have fun playing with 3 nieces and a nephew. Except like brothers and sisters they always end up squabling over who want to play with our poochies. Hmm may leave them at home, they'll poody with us then though lol

So lots going on to keep busy!

Have you got any plans? I don't think Mya will make an entrance over the weekend! Glad you've got your bag packed!


----------



## kara76

you all sound like your having a fun weekend boo boo boo boo lol


----------



## PixTrix

Oh soz Kara, you're working aren't you. Hm not fair


----------



## kara76

lol its ok

thankfully it's not to bad today

im a little bored if anything

how are you feeling?


----------



## Taffy Girl

Only just catching up with you all after my hols. Had a great time but have had a manic week in work and now have the flu 

Jule, Cath and Laura       so sorry to hear your news

Queenie and Pix - good luck guys   and everything crossed for you

Hello sam - hope the jabs are going well

Not long to go now Miriam - you must be so excited 

Hi to everyone else


----------



## kara76

taffy welcome back and im pleased you had a good time

what is your plan of action now?


----------



## Queenie1

hi all thanks for you prayers and positive thoughts.
i'm fine spent the day sat in the garden and read and watched dh paint the fence. off to my parents tomorrow for sunday lunch yum yum. still gettin pains on left side just above my hip and yes boobs are sore. although they are not listed as side effects of the cyclogest but we all seem to get them when taking it. 

taffy welcome back glad to hear you had a great time.

hi to everyone


----------



## PixTrix

Thank you Taffy. Glad you had a nice hol, soz you've got the flu hope you soon feel better.

I am fine thanks Kara, wishing the time away!

Glad to see you've a had chilled day Queenie. I spent lots of time in the garden too, couldn't stop myself from joining in with some weeding, naughty me! Yeah there is lots that get sore boobs with the cyclogest. Suppose it makes sense really. Maybe the trigger shot could cause it too? So have you had the pain above your hip since the IUI? After the initial cramps from the IUI I am now pain free. Enjoy your lunch tomorrow and keep chilling. Sending you loads of luck x


----------



## miriam7

good thinking pix i bet the sore boobies is from the hcg jab youve had as its the pregnancy hormone ...seems we have all been in garden today ...i raked a few leaves up thats all tho


----------



## PixTrix

come on Miriam you are going to have to rake a whole lot more to get Mya moving


----------



## Sam76

Hi Taffy

hope you're feeling better soon  

Jabs still ok - seem to be very tired today - not sure if that could be the meds or just me   Must try not to laugh tho after DH jabs me - needle going in and out as I chuckle probably not the best - expecting a small bruise tomorrow! 

anyone know what happens at / after first scan? just wondering what the possible scenarios are and what they'll be looking for

hope you're all enjoying the weekend and the sunny weather, while it lasts x x


----------



## PixTrix

Glad all is going well Sam. Fancy giggling when having your jab done  

At your scan they will count the number of follicles that you have on each side and also measure them. Based on this it could be decided that you all ready tho unlikely at your first scan. Or continue jabbing at same dose and return for another scan. Or you could have your dose either increased or decreased. All really depends on what your follicles are like.

Wishing you loads of luck x


----------



## Laura36

Welcome back Taffy

There's lots of gardening going on today


----------



## Sam76

Thanks Pix that's great - looks like more jabbing on the cards so will have to think of a way to control the laughing - not even sure why i do it   ....think DH must be putting some giggle juice in the syringes!  

Caught the end of a film with Richard Gere yesterday and found myself crying at the romantic bit at the end - hormones... don't ya just love em!

x x enjoy the sunshine tomorrow x x


----------



## PixTrix

Oh the joys of hormones!

Your DH must have a steady hand with all your giggling!


----------



## kara76

crikey you girls can chat lol

sam i love the fact you laugh, i laughed my head off one night when luke frecked out cause i asked him to inject the gestone, the needle was already in my butt 

so i bet your all having a lovely day off work boo to you all

day 6 in work for me today

i went to the shop last night to get luke an easter egg and they had none so big fat fail


----------



## PixTrix

a right bunch of chatter boxes!

Never mind Kara, not long now. I think I should have come down to your hotel for a holiday, you wouldn't have got much work done then!

Oops no egg, as long as he's got you one lol

Ok here's me with a question. How soon after IUI could AF show. I am thinking the usual time from ovulation, but my cycle has never been normal. Anyway the reason I ask is that I feel as if on the way. Last night my stomach seemed to blow up and started getting heartburn, a usual sign for me. Then later on had  major munchies, another sign! Last night I dreamed that AF was actually here and woke up with bit of niggle low down and again horrid heartburn. Then when got out of bed, I had a pain in my left groin that actually made me limp - not a  usual sign but thought could be connected! Not upset or anything just curious why feeling so yuk! Grr supposed to be going out for meal later.

Oh well time will tell.


----------



## kara76

usual time after ovulation really

the cyclogest can cause this kind of aches and pains, its bloody horrid stuff


----------



## PixTrix

Thanks Kara, oh the joys of cyclogest


----------



## Laura36

Pix, for me I got spotting on about day 9 or 10 but only v v light.  The cyclogest held of AF until i stopped it after testing on OTD which was day 16.  I think it varies.  Are you taking 2 x cyclogest?  I was for this cycle but my first IUI i only took 1 per day and AF arrived I think about day 12 ish.

Anyhow, hopefully it's just your body playing tricks on you, or the cyclogest and you'll soon get a BFP


----------



## PixTrix

Thanks Laura. I am taking one cyclogest. I guess time will tell. How are you? Good luck for your next tx


----------



## Queenie1

i'm on 2 cyclogest a day. i'm still getting pains in my left side. other that that nothing else. this 2ww is dragging i can't believe its a week today since i had iui feels like it was ages ago. wish this  wait would hurry up so i no whether it has worked or not. so wish we could see what was happening inside. on my icsi go i took 2 cyclogest a day and af arrived on day 14. so i didn't hold af off for me. looks like we are all different.

hope everyone has been enjoying the sunshine. have been sat in the garden today reading and watching dh do the garden .


----------



## PixTrix

Just went to check that it is one that I am supposed to take, worried in case it was supposed to be twice, once a day though. But they have given me 45 of them, I presume that is incase I was to get pregnant.

Hope you've been enjoying all the relaxation in the garden Queenie. I hope the pain on your left side is a good sign. Do you feel any different from your ICSI go? Like you I wish the time would go faster! Been thinking of you and praying a BFP for the 2 of us.

I am chilling on the couch after a busy day. I don't know if the HCG shot, or the pessaries but my flipping boobs are really doing my head in, nore painful than ever! My lower back is also doing my head in painful after playing with my nieces and nephews, well I do go a bit mad, any opportunity to have a good play   did have the sense to avoid the quad bike tho! Still getting AF type cramps so just waiting now.


----------



## miriam7

hope your ok pix and queenie i know the 2ww is a bloody killer ...time just stands still


----------



## Laura36

Pix don't worry they usually say 1 cyclogest per day for IUI and 2 for IVF. I only took 2 as I had them and thought why not.

AF cramps and sore boobs could be anything hun, it's horrible waiting! 

Hi Queenie , hope you're doing ok as well.


----------



## PixTrix

Thanks Laura and Miriam. Gosh yeah knew the 2ww would drag but blnkng nora.  I said to DP today that the 2ww was worse than the 2 year wait for tx!

Althought not expectant of a BFP due to DP's circumstances there is still a glimmer of hope and just want to get to test day and can then either way plan the future.


----------



## kara76

pix i only took 1 cyclogest with iui, the 2ww aways drags it has to be the hardest part of tx i think


----------



## Queenie1

which is the best pregnancy test to use do i go for clear blue digital and that way there is no mistaking the results or are the ordinary clear blue better to use so you can see if a blue line appears even if it is a faint one.


----------



## kara76

i have used both and i now use a clear blue normal just because i have the not pregnant part too much, faint lines are a bloody nightmare


----------



## miriam7

i did a selection lol  i would go for digital as theres no mis reading of the lines ..but if using a line one i prefered first responce ones they show up clearer and earlier too


----------



## Queenie1

oow thats naughty miriam telling me about testing early. i'm only on day 8 and would test now if i could so had enough of waiting just want to know.


----------



## kara76

don't listen to naughtie miriam no early testing lol


----------



## Queenie1

last night i cooked a new receipe and it had tinned pineapple chunks with juice in it. any way had it for tea and did not think about the pineapple. then last night thought oh no not supposed to eat pineapple. i suppose its too late now to worry as i've ate it now but do you think it will have done any harm. i'm sure that eating it once should not have any effect its not like i'm eating it daily. just think i need reassurance. also if it was that bad then surely clinic  would tell us


----------



## miriam7

eating pinapple will be fine queenie ..i drank the juice loads on my 2ww just stopped when i had the bfp   i am naughty testing early but even i think day 8 is 2 early


----------



## kara76

nah queenie you will be fine, you have to eat alot of pineapple to contract the womb and like you say clinic would warn us if it were that bad


----------



## Queenie1

thanks both, just did not give it a thought when i added the pineapple to it. was good on sunday as mum had bought prawn cocktail to have as our starter and i didn't have it just in case cos of the prawns and the mayo.


----------



## PixTrix

You be fine with the pineapple Queenie. I so fancied a prawn and salmon cocktail when out sunday and it was hard to refuse, then was really miffed that couldnt have the pate either, onion soup just didnt seem to do it!

Loads of luck Queenie you have passed the week stage now. A week for me tomorrow


----------



## Laura36

Queenie, don't worry about the pineapple you probably only ate a few pieces which is nothing.  I use clearblue digital as I don't like the lines when you think you're imagining there are two!!  The 'not pregnant' is horrible too but at least you know for sure.
Day 8 is def too early.  I tested on day 14 last time (with BFP). This time it was Day 10, 12 and 16 but that was as I was spotting and knew it hadn't worked.


----------



## mimi41

Laura i see your starting dhea, i've been on it for 5 months now and so far it has only slightly mucked up my cycle and i've had a few spots.  I hope you get on well with it.  What dose are you on


----------



## Jule

Hey Laura, how are you.  Fancy we may be cycling again together next time.  You'll be having IVF and im having IUI so the other way around for us.  I should be having tx 22nd June.  Im going on short antagonist protocol so bleed on 8th June and have scan same day and start menopur.

Anyone else having tx same time?

Queenie im sure the pineapple will be fine, try not to worry.  Its awful on the 2ww you worry about everything that you do and eat its the longest time ever.

Pix and Queenie are you both off work?


----------



## Laura36

Michelle, I'm self medicating so thought I would start taking 1 x 25mg tablet for the first few days then 2 x 25mg for a while to see how I get on.  Good that you've not had many side effects.  Have you had any bloods done to check whether it's had any effect?  I will only be on it for about 2-3 months before my next tx but I thought worth a try!

Jule, yes I could be cycling the same time as you again.  Just depends on AF as mine are so irregular I can't predict when it'll come to know how soon after my appt on 2nd June things will happen.  I'm going to take norithisterone rather than the pill so that'll make it a bit quicker too.  It's standard SP for me I think with menopur and suprecur started on the same day I think.


----------



## Jule

Im taking the norethisterone as well so that i can plan to bleed on 8th June. I have booked my scan, im really lucky this cycle noone in work will know about im doing it in my annual leave.  As far as work know ill be going next in Sept and ill book leave for that too.  Think its for the best work will only know if its positive and i need to be on light duties for a bit


----------



## PixTrix

It's fab that you'll soon be starting Laura and Jule. Jule it is good that work won't need to know, not until you are on light duties   I am lucky that last year I decided to study from home and don't work. Although must admit have fallen a bit behind because initially decided to not stress about getting in done and now feel too pooped to concentrate on it!

Ok so I have got a moan coming sorry girls  

I expect it is the mixture of pregnyl and pessaries but they are doing my head in! Each day my (.)(.) are getting more painful and from yesterday I have been too tired to bother with anything, don't feel like getting up from the couch! To top it off I have now had to eat a box of grapes because got a bit constipated, which has only resulted in making myself feel sick! Hmm the pregnyl and cyclogest are being nasty to me! Oh well 7 days in and counting.

Ok moan over, positivity back!

Hope you are ok Queenie x


----------



## kara76

the progestrone can make your boobs sore hun, the trigger should be leaving your body now or even has left and of course you could be pregnant!!


----------



## PixTrix

That would be lovely. a massive shocker though. Well it wouldnt be the first time that an outsider would have been backed and come up trumps. Oo I feel like the grand national has taken place inside me   Just got to remain hopeful with getting hopes up too much!


----------



## kara76

you stay postive hun, stranger things have happen in this game

its like a massive roulette wheel


----------



## PixTrix

thanks Kara


----------



## PixTrix

hey Queenie are you at the week countdown for OTD? How you feeling? Good luck x


----------



## Queenie1

hi all,

i'm feel fine thanks the boobs are not as sore and the pain has eased on my left side. i'm starting to feel normal now which i don't no whether that is a good thing or not.

feeling better now that its only a week today i get to test. part of me feel it has not worked but a small part of me keeps saying you never know. trying not to get my hopes up too much so the fall down isn't as far. 

i'm off work at the moment as its my school easter hols which is great apart from i'm wishing my holiday away so i can get to test day.

pix hope you start to feel better soon.

      for us both


----------



## PixTrix

Thanks Queenie, so hope we both have our dream.

I think we need to remember that people who get their BFP report all kinds of different things about the 2ww. Some have no symptoms at all, while others have symptoms that can all differ. So frustrating!

Hope you enjoy the rest of the hols and we may see you on Monday


----------



## chally85

hello everyone how you all doing?

well i start the rollercoaster at 7:30, im am doing my first supercur injection and im a bag of nerves  .  im feeling quite anxious today as im woried how im going to be on the drug, my poor DP is bulding a bunker under the stairs incase i get mood swings lol, is it going to be really bad?

can anyone tell me do i have to bring the supercur up to room temp or can i do it straight from the fridge.

thanx girls xxxx


----------



## kara76

you will be fine hunni

i just take mine out of the fridge and put in on the coffee table for 5mins before jabbing

your starting your jabs and im stopping the pill at the same time lol


----------



## chally85

lol kara, when will you be starting you injections? what cycle are you doing if you don't mind me asking.

did you have any symptoms from the supercur?

sorry lots of questions lol


----------



## kara76

you can ask me anything hun

i should start jabs on monday or tuesday, i am doing a short protocol

when i have done long protocols i have had hotflushes, bad moods and head aches while down reg

when is your baseline scan?


----------



## chally85

so you start jabbing monday comming, are you feeling nervous or excited, i am feeling both lol.

my baseline is next friday the 24th, i had the short proto last time and i found it a breeze, but this one sounds so long  .

i read in my day to day guide that you have a bleed during supercur, how long after starting the drug does this usualy happen.


----------



## kara76

a bleed usually happen after about a week hun

im ore excited than nervous and i hope that doesn't change

i have to go and have my dinner be back later


----------



## miriam7

queenie and pix hang on in there you really never can tell if its worked i felt the same as my other 2 goes       hope injection went ok chally


----------



## PixTrix

Thanks Miriam another 9 days and I will find out. OO good luck Chally x


----------



## Sam76

good luck Chally - tho you've probably done it by now - I've been jabbing suprecur for last week and only effects I've had are a couple of headaches (nothing too bad), some tears watching a romantic film   and  have been v tired (but that could just be me anyway). By the time DH has got the needles ready we just jab away with the suprecur straight from fridge and I haven't noticed any problem/discomfort.

Had my scan this morning and have 4 follies (lead one about 20mm) so they're doing IUI on Friday at 1 pm...OMG can't believe it's gonna be happening so soon - was expecting more drugs and scans, so came as a total surprise to me an DH - but a very good one   Have to stay up til 1am to do the pregnyl - haha and I have to go back to work in the morning - don't envy colleagues having to look at my bloodshot eyes in the morning!

Mentioned my concerns about possible pain during the basting on Friday following a nasty experience with HSG so fingers crossed that it won't be too bad. Not too worried though... just excited and     that all goes well.
DH not looking forward to doing his bit   

Hope everyone's well - thanks for all the support ladies... will keep you posted. 

x x x


----------



## PixTrix

Good luck Sam x


----------



## Sam76

Thanks Pix  

Have just read back thru a few posts - sometimes hard to keep up....

Nasty pregnyl and cyclogest   hope they've done their job and you're feeling better soon hun...  

   and     on their way to you x x and Queenie x x 

..must try to stay awake... but have set alarm just in case


----------



## miriam7

good luck for jab sam   hope you manage to stay awake


----------



## PixTrix

thanks Sam


----------



## Sam76

thanks both x x 

can't believe I've got company here at this time of night in the middle of the week.. quite the night owls aren't we  

...I've just started 1ww to next Apprentice  

(hope I'm not going to get in trouble for chatting on this thread - sorry - will stop now... )


----------



## miriam7

lol i think your allowed a little chat   we are night owls ...least you only gotta pass an hour now


----------



## ebonie

Good luck for your jab sam   there a few night owls on here lol


----------



## Sam76

thanks x   

guessing even the night owls are getting some shut-eye now  zzzzzzzzz

teeth brushed, pj's on, just 15 mins to go... boy am i ready for some sleep  

this'll be me in the morning - 

take care all 
xx


----------



## miriam7

nope we are still up   time to prepare yout jab i think ..ni night


----------



## Sam76

wow - thanks for company  

going to fridge now, needles and syringe ready.....

night night :0) x


----------



## ebonie

Hope it all went ok sam   still awake but of to bed very soon lol night night girls xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## kara76

sam i hope your trigger went well and good luck for tomorrow

how are you pix and queenie?


----------



## Flash123

Hello everyone,

Hope you are all well. Keep your chin's up and remember there is baby dust for us all. 

Having a bad day today. Went for e/c yest and had fab news. Theye managed to get 20 eggs  which was great but they phoned this morining and i am going round the bend.  

Out of the 20 1 was immature, 11 fertilized but 8 were abnormal fertilizations. Anna said she had never seen so many before  
I know it is a good job we had so many to start with but am really worried about such a high % of abnormal fertilizations. Even though others have fertilized do you think they too could be abnormal but they haven't showed up yet.  

Sorry to ask so many questions but am gutted today and just don't know what to think.
This fertility rollercoaster is a real B*****d 

Take care all
Love Liz


----------



## kara76

oh liz i am sorry but try and focus on the good ones

i assume the eggs let in more than one sperm in, they will explain more im sure

big hugs


----------



## PixTrix

OH Liz that is harsh news, so sorry. There are still good ones there and   that out of them you get your BFP.

 take care of you


----------



## Queenie1

liz so sorry to hear that but remember it omly takes 1.   

sam i hope trigger jab went well enjoy your drug free day and good  luck for iui tomorrow.

hi pix how you getting on. i'm fine had a few niggles around ovary area, but boobs are now almost pain free. be to see my niece this afternoon which was nice i hope some baby dust rubs off her. 

have friends coming over to night and going out for an indian meal. yum yum can't wait.


----------



## kara76

queenie enjoy your meal.

liz have they given you a transfer day

pix wow only 8 days left


----------



## PixTrix

Hi Queenie, oo I hope your niece has rubbed plenty of baby dust off on you, so she can soon have a baby cousin. I'm OK ta, just a few niggles for me too and boobs aren't as painful as they were. I can now walk about without feeling every movement! I really want to get tomorrow out of the way because I dreamed that AF arrived on day 9, so I am going to be on pins. Speaking of dreams haven't half had some weird ones the past week!

All being well Queenie are you still going to try and come to the meet? Enjoy your meal.

Oh I know Kara 8 days, come on go faster! It feels like 6 months already!


----------



## Flash123

Thanks all, I really needed and cheering and as always you were there. 

I feel a bit better know, trying to blank out the odd ones and concentrate on others. Yes Kara, the said most were fertilized with 2 sperm. Do you know why this is. Have been worrying about 'health' of the others if a genetic disorder caused it (They said it could have been)

Grading on sat morn when they will let me know if day 3 transfer will take place on sat or blasto on Mon.  have taken 2 weeks off work which I am really pleased about because that would only add to stress if i was worrying about taking extra unexpected sick leave.

Trying to get sick note from doctor. My school has no problem giving me the time off but my school insurance company dosn't cover IVF - classed as cosmetic surgery!!! My ****!

Love Liz XXX


----------



## PixTrix

Glad to read you are feeling better Liz.   that all goes well for a successful transfer. Cosmetic surgery for goodness sake  

Take care of you


----------



## chally85

well my first jab went ok yesterday i was still shaking an hour later lol, but i did my injection tonight and little spots of blood on the cotton ball i never had bleeding before after injection is this normal. i also get like a nettle rash at the site of injection?

hope you are all well, kara thanks for answering my many questions lol.

Queenie & pix hope you are well and sending you lots of baby dust


----------



## Flash123

Glad jab went ok catherine. 

My were the same. Sometimes i would bleed lots,  other time not at all . Sometimes i would go to inject and chicken out at the last minute. I would then end up with a lovely litt;le circle of about 5/6 small blood holes!!!  I know.

I would get little red lumps that were really itchy and my skin around would itch aswell. Sometimes I would develop a little rash across my belly but it wouldn't last long. Clinic said they were fine and to be expected.

Hope this help Catherine
Liz 

XXX


----------



## chally85

awwww thanks liz that realy put my mind at rest, im a real panicker lol.

i hope everything goes really well for you lots of


----------



## PixTrix

thank you Chally. Yeah like Liz says no need to worry. I wish you so much luck x


----------



## miriam7

dont stress yet liz you do only need the 1 good embryo for a bfp! if there saying wait and see if they can grow to blasto they cant be looking that bad        chally i had red rash too it soon goes


----------



## Sam76

Evening all  

Thanks for the company last night and good luck messages - trigger was fine - have been a bit tired today and a few funny twinges and sore (.)(.) but nothing much. 

Had a nightmare when I got in from work - bl**dy AOL - cancelled dial up in Summer last year and last month had a letter from debt collection agency telling me i owe them 80 quid - damn cheek - for a substandard service that we haven't even used for 6 months - was abolutely tamping and called the debt collection agency and AOL with no joy - went bonkers on the phone - not rude but very irate and exasperated. DH was anxious because I was so stressed. Called to get legal advice and the procedure was quite protracted so although on principle I want to fight it because we don't owe it and they are thieving ba****ds who frighten people into paying by threatening legal action, we just don't need the stress so DH paid it..... and breathe.... rant over, sorry!

trying to relax ready for tomorrow.... 

x will let you know how it goes x

Liz - hope one of the good ones is a lucky one and you get that BFP x 

Chally - glad the jab was ok - i had a few bloody spots sometimes after jabbing and did sting occasionally and then itch but didn't last long x

...trying not to stay up too late tonight - twit-twoo to all the night owls - sure I'll be sharing your company again soon


----------



## PixTrix

cheeky so ans sos Sam.   Try not to let them get to you and have an early night and relax for tomorrow. Loads of luck, we will try and keep you sane in your 2ww. Though I have got a week to go tomorrow and I have lost my sanity!!!


----------



## miriam7

wishing you good luck sam   if i was you i would still chase up how you owed them money cheeky gits


----------



## Sam76

lol - maybe I should send you both round with the baseball bats to sort 'em out  

xx

nightie night x


----------



## PixTrix

I'll sort them out! Night and al the best for tomorrow x


----------



## kara76

sam good luck

liz i believe it has something to do with the egg not shutting after one sperm has entered, something like that anyway

chally i will try and answer anything 

pix how are you

queenie hiya matey how are you?


----------



## Finlay

Hi all

I have been reading the threads for a while and wondered if I could join you.

I'm about to start my 3rd IUI today (scan and drugs this afternoon). I have had two IUIs before (one with Clomid, one with inject.), but both didn't work. Couldn't have IUI last month as I had a large ovarian cyst. Hope it is gone now.

We have a 3 (nearly 4) year old daughter (conceived with no problems and not even trying) and have been TTC a sibling for about 2 years now - no luck. All tests have been normal, it's just not happening.....

Good luck for Sam today and to everyone else.

xx


----------



## kara76

welcome finlay

im sure you will be success and having a child proves your body can do it

pma


----------



## Finlay

Thanks Kara

It's true what you say, just somehow my body seems to have forgotten how to do it.... Anyway might remember.

I have read about your treatment on the May/June thread - wish you all the best. Might even bump into you in clinic over the next two weeks...


xxx


----------



## PixTrix

Welcome Finlay and good luck x

Wasnt going to come on here today because feeling so low and didnt want to give any nagativity but sorry need the company hope that is ok.

Have got up today and all I wanted to do was go and lie down on the couch in fact still on couch in PJ's not just the overwhelming tiredness but feeling very low and tearful, a sure sign that AF is on the way. (.) (.) no longer as painful as they were and no longer feel firm. Been having broken nights sleep with major dreams. Woke up with AF ish type feeling very low down, different feeling to the cramps before but has now gone. This miserable feeling is familiar so feel that all is lost.

Sorry to come on and not be positive but feel low today but will try and pick myself up asap.

Thinking of you Queenie, hope you are feeling ok, good luck

Good luck everybody, Liz, chally, Sam, Finlay...


----------



## kara76

oh pix this is really the time when we all need each other

you are bound to have a **** day once in a while and it is ok and if anything it's normal


----------



## PixTrix

Thank you Kara, getting it off my chest has helped. Thank you for being there


----------



## kara76

your welcome

sharing feelings do help hun


----------



## PixTrix

it does. I think poor DP is going to be at the receiving end of my grumps today bless him he does take it on the chin very well lol


----------



## kara76

i do sometimes feel for the men going through this along side us

luke says im been so grumpy as do our mates lol


----------



## PixTrix

oh I know we can put them through it. But makes me worse when told so! My mother asked me if I was in a bad mood the other day and my reply was well I wasn't until you F***ing asked! poor thing! Phil has learned not to mention my mood anymore and keeps asking if I need anything and the poor thing can still get shouted at lol


----------



## kara76

shouting you never lol

luke just ignores me which makes me even worst. i think the best thing to happen on the 2ww would be to sleep through it all. it is such a stressful time


----------



## popsi

pix    to you, and its not over by a long way yet honey. symptoms come and go xx


----------



## PixTrix

That would be great Kara and to think I was looking forward to my first 2ww, I have soon learned!

Oh thank you Popsi. A week and counting. Positivity coming back - AF hasnt appeared yet so there is a chance. 

THANK YOU Kara and Popsi


----------



## Finlay

pix   sorry you are feeling so down today..., as you said there is still a chance and AF type pains a week after IUI could be a good sign...

been for scan today, cyst has gone, so go ahead with treatment as planned, starting jabs tomorrow and then another scan in a week


----------



## PixTrix

Thank you Finlay   I am feeling much better tonight. Very tired still but no cramps and no longer feeling down, just a bit snappy lol Didnt get showered til four and then took poochies for short walk and cooked tea. Tonight just going to chill on the couch with dogs and throw!

Fab news about your scan Finlay. Good luck for your jabs tomorrow.


----------



## mimi41

Pix sorry you have had a bad day.  All those symptoms you are having could be anything not just period coming.  I had no sore boobs and af cramps and i still got a bfp.  Don't get down its not over yet.  I'll pick you up on monday around 4.30, will i have to go to roundabout to get to your house or is there a turning before


----------



## miriam7

welcome to the board finaly and best of luck for tx        pix you really never can tell if theres no af thats gota be a good sign so chin up!


----------



## PixTrix

Thank you Michelle and Miriam for the encouragement  

Thanks so much for lift Michelle I will PM you.


----------



## Sam76

Hi to everyone  

Pix so sorry you're feeling down hun   - chilling with dogs and a throw (and DH) is exactly what I've been doing (and scoffing chocs) hope you're feeling better now - keep that chin up - not long to go... I'm just starting what I expect to be the longest 16 days of my life.... but clock will keep ticking and time will come eventually.. not big on patience tho!

Hi Finlay - good luck with jabs and tx

What a long day it's been! DH and I left at 7 this morning to get there for his appointment at 8:30. DH did the deed   had thought i'd have scan at 9 to see if the 4th follie had developed any further but we were told to come back at 12:00 so popped out for a bit.... got changed at 1:00 ish into gown and cap (v fetching!) to go into theatre for basting. Had mentioned on Wednesday appointment that I was concerned that it might be difficult due to bad HSG and position of uterus and cervix. As Grace had done initial scans and was aware of this, she did the insem. Mentioned the scan but was told there was no need. Procedure wasn't too bad but did end up having gas and air - didn't stop the pain but did take my mind off it a bit. Was a bit spaced when the insem was actually done so missed that bit actually happening   ....whole day seems to have been a bit surreal but glad it all seems to have gone ok and trying to get into that positive mindset   Test date 3rd May - will have to get a ticker to countdown....

DH looked quite dashing in his blue hat and gown - like handsome doc in tv medical drama mmmm poor thing didn't have much blood in his fingers when I'd finished squeezing. That'll teach him for saying 'all you have to do is lie there!' - he was joking and I did see the funny side. He's doing a grand job of waiting on me. No lifting, stretching, jogging (!) or curries for a while x

Haven't quite decided where the cyclogest is going yet - read the leaflet and the possible 'leakage' of vegetable fats sounds just delightful!

Enjoy the weekend all x x (sorry for long post)


----------



## PixTrix

Hi there Sam, feeling much better thanks hun  

Sounds like you had a day of it. Glad all is ok now, that the way rest plenty and you can join me on the 2ww. Well week left for me! Keep pos for that lovely BFP. As for the cyclogest I strongly advise the back door. Decided not to even try the front because used to be prone to thrush and didnt fancy getting it. Anyway once I have popped it in no discharge or anything don't even know that it is there.

Wishing you all the luck in the world x


----------



## Finlay

Hi Sam

I'm glad it went all well for you in the end - I had mylast 2 IUI's done by Grace as well and hope to follow you in 2 weeks again.

You're doing the right thing now - resting and relaxing. Do you have any time off work?

I found it useful to take the cyclogest before bedtime - reduced any possible leakage.


----------



## Sam76

Thanks Pix  

Back door it is then   

Forgot to mention that I brought little blue caps we wore today home... thought they'd be a momento!   not sure what I'll do with them - maybe I'll get DH to put his on and entertain me  

(pretty sure that they would throw them out after use, just little blue papery ones, so didn't pinch them - at least I hope I didn't   )

Will be great to share half of the 2WW with you x x     

Thanks Finlay - no time off work - but glad it's weekend. Will do my best to take it easy in the office next week   Very best of luck for the cycle of tx for you   x

...just popping to fridge now for cyclogest... sorry tmi at this time of night!


----------



## PixTrix

Well hope your cyclogest is firmly in place with no probs   Yet to do mine.

You could have fun with those caps.   They must have been wondering where they were when they completed the property check list! Na only joking. Well I missed out on seeing my DP all dressed up we didnt have it done in theatre.

    lots of baby dust your way and for all of us who need it x


----------



## Sam76

...cyclogest firmly (i hope) in place   - not as bad as i thought- can't feel it so hoping it's in the right spot!

night night x


----------



## PixTrix

Really is the best method. Goodnight x


----------



## miriam7

best of luck sam your test date is my birthday gotta be a good sign


----------



## kara76

sam im glad all went well

i always did cylogest front at night and back in the morning as it gave me a bad belly and soggy farts lol


----------



## Jule

Hi Sam glad it all went well,   it works for you.  I always do cyclogest back door because it gave me thrush but everyone different.  I never noticed it back door.

Pix and QUeenie not long now hope you both ok??  I havent been on here much...too busy a social life   you both get BFP.  Hope to see you monday


----------



## PixTrix

Thanks Jule. Hope you've been having lots of fun. Certainly will see you Monday. I see your ticker is counting down that will soon come around.

Kara - Soggy farts!!!!    Thanfully I don't get them, usually a right rattler. Can't stop belching for some reason tho!


----------



## kara76

oh pix i now hope you do get the cyclogest soggy farts lol


----------



## PixTrix

lol as long as havent got them in meet on monday I be all shy!!


----------



## kara76

i don't you would be shy lol

i m planning to have abit of a lie in on monday before going to cardiff


----------



## PixTrix

lol

what time your appoint 12.30?


----------



## kara76

yeah i booked the last one just to give af a little more time lol

queenie how are you hun?


----------



## Queenie1

hi all,

i'm fine thanks getting fed up with the cyclogest had a few leaky moments and yes kara soggy farts!!! have had a few little niggles in the right and left side just above the hips. starting to do a knicker watch now getting really nervous really hope this works so wish wednesday would hurry up and come. off to buy pregnancy tests today ready for wednesday. 

pix keep going you have a little way to go yet so things are still looking good for you.

welcome to the newbies and good luck sam with your 2ww. finlay good luck with first jab tonight.


----------



## kara76

oh yes queenie the soggy farts are pretty yuck

so are you going for a normal or a digital? i really am keeping everything crossed for you


----------



## Queenie1

digital went to buy it in asda yesterday and they didn't have any left so gonna go to town this afternoon and get one. if it was up to me i would test probably on monday but i no dh won't let me


----------



## kara76

luke is like that too hun. 

how do you feel in yourself?


----------



## Queenie1

ok thanks sometimes i think that its not gonna work that i'm not gonna be that lucky then other times i think well why not. starting to get a bit mad about it now just want to no so that i can either get on with life again or start getting excited. i hate this waiting.


----------



## kara76

waiting is so hard and it seems to take forever and is on your mind every moment.

not too long to go now, hang on in there


----------



## Queenie1

thanks how you doing af arrived yet


----------



## kara76

no show from af yet so thats good but it also needs before tomorrow night im thinking lol

saying that ive been scanned before on cd 1 and there measure the fluid and the lining so it should be find as long as i get flow before monday


----------



## Queenie1

i'm sure it will arrive especially as you said you are getting the symptoms.
this must be so exciting for you as its been a while since you last had tx. must feel like the first time.


wonder how miriam is


----------



## kara76

it does kinda feel like the first time lol and this time i have to say i do feel postive, i have the nasty tube gone, i know my womb is fine and i have steriods for my uNK cells so there is no reason why it shouldn't work


----------



## Queenie1

this is def gonna work for you as you have everything in place. 

gotta go now as mum has arrived to go shopping.

have a good day speak later x


----------



## kara76

have fun hun

i suppose i should do some work while everyone has gone


----------



## Finlay

Thanks Queenie - DH will do jabs as he has done before. I'm a bit of a whimp doing it myself.

All the best for your test, I'm sure the last few days must be dragging. I admire your willpower for not testing early when you have the test in the house.

Kara - you got another day for AF to start, hope very much for you that your treatment can start as planned.

For me first jab (just the one) tonight when DH comes back from work, then it will be two from tomorrow. 

Have two of DD's friends coming over this afternon - all takes my mind of starting another cycle, doesn't feel for real yet.

xx


----------



## kara76

finlay good luck with your jabs

is it suprecur tonight? then what are you taking?


----------



## Finlay

Yes Kara, suprecur tonight, then puregon (50IU), had that before and had 3 good sized follies, but still didn't work. Maybe change the drugs next time if we do another IUI.

Anyway - at least the puregon cool bag looks much better now than before.

What drugs will you be starting on? You hae probably written somewhere in the other thread, but I have forgotten.


----------



## kara76

i will be on suprecur and 450menopur

try and stay postive hun, when is your first scan?


----------



## Finlay

First scan will be Friday, day 8, am looking forward to it. It's nice to know what is happening.

How often will they be scanning you whne you do IVF?


----------



## kara76

as far as i know my first scan will be day 8 then day 11 just like my other ccycles


----------



## chally85

hi everyone

hope your all ok  

hi finlay good luck for you first jab tonight hope it all goes well, im having my base line done on friday perhaps i will see you there.

my jabs are going well, im still shaking like a leaf when i do them lol but now i have done the first couple i think its getting easier. the days seem to be going so slow and i just wish they would hurry up and go lol.

not long for you to start kara, are you getting excited?


----------



## kara76

chally when is your baseline?

is this a fet?


----------



## chally85

yes it is a fet and my baseline is friday comming


----------



## kara76

wow thats gone quick so baseline friday, you will be a little ahead of me i think

how you feeling about it all?


----------



## chally85

im feeling quite anxious and a little excited, scared all at the same time. i find the days are dragging on this cycle cos i did the short cycle before and this is the first time i have done dr it seems soooo loooong lol.

i am having alot of sweating is it normal?


----------



## kara76

ah no wonder your finding it long hun

yeah sweating is a good sign you are down regged, i use to have awful flushes

have they said when et might be?

god work is boring today, thank god for ff


----------



## chally85

oh god i just ad some bad news im so angry and i need to be as calm as possible  .  my brother has been in hospital, someone beat him up and glassed him in the face, he's got stitches in his head, mouth face and eye.  i feel like killin the girl who done it.

et is looking at week beginnig 11th may.


----------



## miriam7

chally thats not good there are some bloody idiots about


----------



## kara76

omg chally your poor brother and this was done by a girl...shocking

so chally we will be on the 2ww together and really you should get your bum over the the may/june thread lol


----------



## chally85

kara - yay we can go bonkers together on the 2ww lol

what discusts me more about the grl is she is about 5 months pregnant,we had a bit of troubl with her family a few years ago, the girl inquetion beat my mother up, what sort of a person attaks a 50 yer old woman, or does things like that when shehas a little life inside her, just scum that is what she is.


----------



## kara76

i agree what a scumbag 

why is it all scumbags can get pregnant, so of course she will get off with it now

im mad for you hun


----------



## Queenie1

how awful for you, your brother and your family. so hope your brother is ok chally.

well i bought 2 clear blue digital test could only get the one with conception indicator on.  was thinking do you think it would be ok to test on day 15(tues) instead of wed. its just a few people no that otd is wed and thought if i did it on tues i would have a day to get use to the result(what ever the result is) before i tell anyone on wed.


----------



## chally85

please help!!!

i just done my injection, i couldn't get it in at first so i did it in another place, the stuff went in fine but when i pulled the needle out it bled quite alot have i done something wrong?


----------



## kara76

queenie a day early won;t make an difference hun 

chally you have probably hit a blood vessel and its nothing to worry about, you will be fine


----------



## Queenie1

chally don't worry i did that a few times you will just have a lovely bruise to follow.

thanks kara will see if i can persuade dh to let me do it on tues.


----------



## kara76

i think your reasons are valid for testing 1 days early lol

im at home now thank god as today was so very boring


----------



## Finlay

Chally - very sorry to hear about your brother, hope he will be ok!

As others said don't worry about the bleeding, but it will certainly bruise. 
My first scan is as well next Friday, so might see you in clinic.

Kara - any AF news yet? (Sorry, haven't looked at your other thread yet)

xx


----------



## chally85

awwww thanks girls, i really panicked, im still shaking it's put me off doing them now  .

anyone know why i couldn't get it in in the first place?


----------



## kara76

finlay no af yet.....hope it comes now lol

catherine you could have just had a bit of tough skin, the needle maybe wasn't as sharp. are you injecting in a different spot each night

im weird cause i quite like a bleed lol i always take pics lol


----------



## chally85

i am doing it in a different pot every night and i alternate sides, i have only been doing them for 4 days, is it normal to be a bit weepy?

i have been alright so far but i saw that blood and like a baby i panicked, i never had this trouble with the puregone pen or the orgalutron injections.  my stomach is turning nices shades of purple and blue with these injections, i must be doing something wrong.


----------



## kara76

you could be tensing and this can cause bruising as you tense the skin tighten hun, i know its hard to relax

go to go and eat back soon

btw yes being weepy is normal hun


----------



## miriam7

dont worry chally i had bruises and sometimes bled i doubt you are doing them wrong   queenie testing a day early will be fine im sure


----------



## PixTrix

Queenie, Finlay, Chally, Sam hope that is everyone sorry if not   come on we can do it lots of BFP's for this busy little thread.

Not long now Queenie, so excited, nervous and hopeful for you x

I have had a busy day took my nephew to my godsons birthday party then brought him home to cook him some tea. Love him to bits


----------



## Finlay

Pix - how are you feeling today, you sound in better spirits than yesterday  . 

Yes, a few BFPs would be great    

Queenie, you can make a start next week.

Am waiting for DH to get in from work to give me first jab....  It's all gonna go really quickly now

xxx


----------



## popsi

finlay.. good luck with your jab x


----------



## Flash123

Hello all

Been reading and catching up with everyone. Hope you are all fine.  for you all. can't believe how quickly test days are coming and Kara your cycle will be here before you know it. I agree with you about feeling positive. I know i haven't been through ivf before only iui, but sometimes the time just feels right. 

Hope you are feeling better Pix  - sometimes a duvet day with the dogs is what you need. There's nothing wrong with that - you have been through loads. I love a day feeling sorry for my self - usually i don't need an excuse like tmt  

Hope the injections are going better catherine. Some days i would look like a punctured water balloon - with the blood and meds squirting. Not a good look to go running to DH with  

Our little ones are coming on nicely. Out of the 11 that fertilized, today is day 3 and we have 3 7 cell grade 1's, 3 8 cell grade 1's and the rest sre grade 2's. So i am thrilled. Going to blast and have basting ,sorry transfer on Monday. 

Am i being daft or was any one else really protective over your embies?  If they would let me I would sit in the clinic all night to watch them. Totally irrational and not like me at all. I hope it is the hormones!!!

Love to you all

Liz XXX


----------



## PixTrix

Hey Liz big apologies you weren't on my list earlier   Have been thinking of you though Feeling much better thanks. Ooh they are doing nicely, so much luck for Monday  

Certainly am in better spirits thank you Finlay, not siure why tho! Got up with major pmt feelings this morning but they passed and feel quite cheery now. Still feeling really tired tho! Have you had your jab now. I was too scared to let DP do mine lol

Queenie good luck for tues, I don't blame you doing a day early.

Sticking to my OTD. Have told DP that if neg he is to take me straight down oakwood and is lovely pos then don't know what I'll do after crying!!!


----------



## Flash123

Pix - you won't be going to oakwood!! 

PMA, PMA, PMA, PMA and lots of


----------



## PixTrix

thank you liz   we are going to get there   and will soon be talking on the pregnancy board


----------



## miriam7

liz your embies sound god bet you cant wait till monday       pix glad your feeling more positive ..there will be no going to oakwood for you


----------



## PixTrix

Thanks Miriam   Hey maybe you should try oakwood that should get Mya moving lol How are you feeling at the mo?


----------



## Laura36

Pix & Queenie I hope your 2ww is going ok and you're both calm (as it  )  
Not long to go now.

Hi also to Liz, Finlay & Chally


----------



## PixTrix

Thanks Laura   bit of wobbler yest but much better today! Just cheesed off with so much burping at the mo! Presume that could be the cyclogest bloating me. It getting closer for your tx now


----------



## Laura36

Yes, cyclogest has some strange effects  
I'm looking forward to my next cycle but have some work to do before June with losing weight and taking my DHEA!


----------



## PixTrix

I hope the DHEA doesnt come with any strange side effects! Good luck x


----------



## Finlay

Hi all

Liz - I don't know too much about IVF (yet), but your embies sound great  . All the best for transfer tomorrow. 

Pix - I hope there won't be a trip to oakwood for you for a good while....  

Had first suprecur last night, didn't actually hurt this time, was remembering it much more painful, starting puregon tonight...


Finlayxx


----------



## kara76

liz that is fab news well done

finlay im glad it didn't hurt

pix no oakwood for you young lady

queenie i have pm'd you my number


----------



## PixTrix

lol no I will be in no condition! I am a bit of an adrenanline junky, but DP is terrible I thought he was going to pass out in alton towers and I didn't know whether I should ask for help or pretend I didnt know him  

Thinking of you all, you know who you are!


----------



## kara76

you would love drifting then pix, i will take you out once we have our babies


----------



## PixTrix

O cool thanks Kara that sounds fab


----------



## kara76

thats a deal then lol


----------



## Sam76

Hi Everyone   

Liz - good luck for tomorrow
Finlay - hope the puregon went well tonite hun
Queenie - loads of       for you and Pix
I'm on day 2 of 2ww so need news of some BFP's to keep me sane and positive  
Miriam - keeping fingers crossed that my OTD falling on your b'day is a good sign  

Not sure if its the iui, cyclogest or something else, but I've got lower ab pain Ithink because my tummy's really bloated (feel like I could do one of those 'slow digestive transit' ads!) and I've had really bad back ache. Also got really sore (.)(.)s - at this rate won't have any trousers that fit me for work tomorrow!   

Sorry if I've missed anyone   to you all
x


----------



## PixTrix

Thanks Sam                 Have some back!

I had some initial cramps due to the IUI, don't worry it is normal. They then changed to diff twinges, maybe cyclogest, not sure.

Liz good luck for tomorrow  

Finlay and Chally hope your jabs are going ok. 

Queenie hope you are feeling ok. Test day very close for you now, good luck. I will be overjoyed for you to start the ball rollong with a lovely BFP.

Think I overdone it today, got a really sore lower back and horrid stitch in right ovary area. So have lay on couch reading coursebook and seems better!


----------



## Finlay

Liz - all the best for ET today    

Sam - how are you feeling today ? Did you find trousers for work?

Pix & Queenie - not long for both of you    

hi to everyone else

I'm well on the way with jabbing now and waiting for scan on friday.... I feell I should be eating all those brazil nuts,milk etc now and use hot water bottle, but can't be asked this time... Anyway leave out the extra stress of this.


----------



## chally85

hi everyone

hope your all doing well

finlay - glad the injection wasn't painfull for you.

pix & queenie - hope the 2ww is going well. are you testing soon?

i called the hospital today and talked to louise cos the last 2 injections have been quite painful, i try to relax when i put the needle in but sometimes it just wont go in so i have to go to another spot, and every injection site is a lovely little bruise lol.  she said that it is normal to have bruising and that my skin may be a little bit tougher than others and perhaps i should try to do it in my thigh.  kara you were right about the little bleed after injection, louise said i probably nicked a blood vessel, i've done it twice in the last 2 days lol.

had a little cry yesterday, the needle wouldn't go in and i was a bag of nerves, told dp i don't think i can do it anymore but thankfuly feeling more possitive today, i don't know some days it seems easy and then the next it seems so hard, must be the hormones lol.  it really is a rollercoaster.

sorry to be ranting i just needed to talk to someone.

thanks for listening girls

xxxxxx


----------



## PixTrix

Oh soz you finding it tough   Stick at it and think of the end goal. Don't worry about nicking a blood vessel I think most of us have done that  

Stay strong and remember that we are all here to listen.

Queenie, I know that today was going to be a tough day for you after last tx, I hope it passes smoothly and we see you later. Are you still testing tomorrow. Loads of luck.

As for me. you know when you can feel that AF is imminent that certain pain and the pain in your back hasn't yet so will remain hopeful but am preparing myself


----------



## Sam76

Evening girls  

Stick with it Chally x
Queenie - goodluck for tomorrow - keeping fingers crossed hun x   x
Pix - you're right to remain positive don't forget, you're PUPO...   there's no otherwise x
Finlay - good luck for scan on Friday x

I'm still feeling ridiculously bloated - wore the biggest trousers in the cupboard this morning (thought after losing a few pounds I might not have to go back there).  Have constant backache too. More than happy to put up with it if the result is a good one   but do feel that my body is poking fun at me at the moment.....just wish I had a valve in my tummy I could open and let out all the gas   x

take care all x x


----------



## Finlay

Sam - oh dear....  I never had that problem, but if it is worth it in the end...

Chally - hope your jabs today went better, are you using your thigh now? I'm finding mine easier this time round and was wondering if it is the case because I'm sitting rather than lying down?  , maybe more relaxed 

Liz - how did it go today

Queenie - thinking of you tomorrow morning    

Hi to everyone else I have forgotten

xx


----------



## Queenie1

well i haven't done a test this morning dh wants me to wait until otd tomorrow so he is here if its neg and i'm upset. part of me is glad i've put it off so nervous about doing it.


----------



## PixTrix

Good idea Queenie and the other way to look at it is your DH will be there to celebrate with you   Good luck.

Well as I said I just knew that AF on her way. All the symptoms dragging feeling in stomach, bad back and all day headache. I can just tell. She hasn't actually arrived in her fully glory but last night soz if TMI used a tissue to wipe inside and there was bright red, nothing since. But a slow arrival is normal lol So just going to go through the motions of doing a test so can ring clinic and get booked in for next round. There are no great surprises, didn't expect a pos at any point as Lyndon said we were only doing IUI not to loose my NHS entitlement to ICSI. Onwards and upwards.

Good luck all


----------



## Queenie1

sorry to hear that pix. how you feeling.


----------



## PixTrix

Thanks Queenie. Did the test and obviously a BFN. I am feeling ok thanks because had no expectations of it working. Am a bit upset, but had prepared myself and needed to get to this stage to be able to get back to tx. So going to allow myself to have a nice pigout comfort eat today and then back to health drive for mext tx. Thank you everybody for the support shown through the 2ww


----------



## Queenie1

so sorry will you test again on friday just incase. i'm don't no whether it would change by friday or not. if it is a bfn at least now you can move forward to your next go. hopefully they will change things so that you don't get converted next time.


----------



## kara76

pix you know im sorry hun

you keep your chin up


----------



## Sam76

Aww Pix    sorry hun

Any chance it could be implantation bleeding? I know I've been there a hundred times hoping that might be what it is.... but it is for some   x

Queenie - all the best for tomorrow  x

Big trousers again for me today. It seems to be fluid retention rather than wind, so even the cyclogest long and squeaky farts    aren't doing anything to ease the discomfort! Had a glass of prune juice a moment ago so thinking that back door might not be the answer tonight  

evening to everyone - hope you've all been enjoying the sunshine   x


----------



## kara76

oh no sam your having the farts opps

i would go front door


----------



## chally85

awww pix so sorry   

Queenie - gl for tomorrow     

finlay - my jabs have gone really well these last 2 days, decided to persevere with my stomach have been trying really hard to relax when putting the needle in and thankfully it has worked lol.  hope your jabs are going well.

hi to everyone sorry if i have missed any one but thinking of you all. xxxx


----------



## Taffy Girl

Pix     - so sorry it hasnt worked for you this time.
Know you were preparing yourself for it yesterday but it doesnt make it any easier - take care x 

Queenie - good luck for tomorrow.      - Will be thinking of you. 

Chally - I had that problem last time round too - not every day but quite often - What I found was that I was focussing so much on the needle going in quite slowly and I was tensing up so not putting enough pressure. I  found that so jabbing quite quickly was better(sorry not explaining that well )

Hi to everyone else x


----------



## Cath34

Pix - I'm so sorry for you. Its so unfair isnt it. Try and keep your chin up and spoil yourself. xx

Queenie - good luck for tomorrow hun. x

Hi to everyone else


----------



## Finlay

So sorry for you Pix  , now try and look forward.
I'm sure the info they got from this treatment will help them for your next go and they can change your drugs etc.

Queenie - good luck for tomoroow (again)  

Chally - glad your jabs are going better now  

Sam - how are you feeling now, any effect from your prune juice....

Hi to everyone else - nothing new from here, DH doing my head in today, he is in a bad mood (at least I think so) and moaning all evening...anyway, left him alone and see if he's in better spirits later (he has yo do the jabs)

Finlay 

xx


----------



## popsi

pix i am so sorry


----------



## ANDI68

So sorry to hear your news Pix, thinking of you xx


----------



## PixTrix

Good luck Queenie 

Thank you everybody so much for your kind words. I have got a tx schedule booked for June 8th. There wasn't a follow up appoint until mid July and didnt want to delay any further so haven't booked one. There was a cancelation for tx schedule middle of may but was told no point in having that one because need to have 2 AF's. So looking to the future now x


----------



## Queenie1

well its a BFN for me as well. did test this morning can't believe it really as part of me did think it had worked as no af and only a few af pains. 
will have to wait now for   to appear. 

thanks for your support during this and your good luck messages.

don't no when we will cycle again as dh wants to leave it for a while. so we will see if i can persuade him for perhaps aug/sept time.


----------



## ebonie

aww pix and queenie i am so sorry to hear  of your Bfn


----------



## Taffy Girl

Queenie 
Was sure it was gonna work for you this time
Take care of yourselves
x


----------



## Cath34

Queenie - I'm so very sorry to hear that it hasnt worked for you again. Thinking of you.  
I'm still debating where to go next, whether to explore immune issues just incase, especially as I had bad endometriosis


----------



## Finlay

Queenie -   very sorry to hear your news  

Finlay xx


----------



## PixTrix

Oh   Queenie   I am so very sorry hun. Here for you


----------



## kara76

queenie i am so very sorry

word just seem empty at times like these but please know im thinking you 

same for you pix


----------



## miriam7

im so sorry pix and queenie i hope you both are ok


----------



## Queenie1

thanks for all your wishes it means a lot to me as i no you guys are the only ones that truly understand what its like.

phoned clinic and earliest follow up app to see JE is 14th july they said that i could phone everyday if i wanted to see if a cancellation comes up.  i only want to see her to ask if she thinks i would benefit on going on DHEA. if i could fine that out now then i could start taking it now and have tx in 3-4 months. 

how are you today pix.

cath how are you


----------



## Taffy Girl

Queenie hun - I would maybe drop her a line/try and get her email address. 
Otherwise try and speak to one of the nurses and see if they could discuss and get her to call you rather than waiting another 3 months? 

Saying that ..... Kara will probably know the best way


----------



## mimi41

Queenie and pix i am so sorry for you.  It doesn't get any easier does it?

Hope everyone else is fine

Miriam, Mya looks beautiful from the photo i seen.  Hope you both are doing well


----------



## Queenie1

yes taffy i am hoping kara might be able to suggest how best to contact JE. or otherwise i might phone clinic next week and speak to one of the nurses.


----------



## kara76

queenie have you thought to ask to speak with her on the phone? if you explain that its one question i am sure you will get a reply


----------



## ANDI68

Thinking of you Queenie, sorry for your bfn  x


----------



## Jule

So sorry Queenie and Pix for your BFN. Its such an awful time    to you both.

Pix im there on 8th June for baseline at 9 (i think) what time your appt?

Hi to everyone else, havent been o here for ages, been too busy out for meals with friends.  I havent read back so hope you all ok?


----------



## popsi

queenie.. i am so sorry for you honey, its a horrible thing for you and your DH to have to cope with xx

with regard to JE, i was on the trial with the DHEA, and I used to ring and ask to speak to her secretary if i needed something, she was really nice and helpful, this could be an option for you xx


----------



## Sam76

Pix and Queenie so sorry both - was really hoping that you'd both be posting the first BFP's since I joined the boards.   that the hurt goes away soon x

...............
I'm still v bloated - even DH said 'bl**dy hell' when he saw me side on (and he's usually very tactful!). Prune juice seems to have had desired effect earlier today - had another glass this evening   so not sure what'll happen tomorrow. Have had low abdominal cramps (very much like af aches) all evening but trying not to think too much about them. Just   that DH isn't getting hopes up too much as he seems to be pretty upbeat and excited... 

...off to fridge now to fetch my fart-inducing cyclogest.

take care all x


----------



## Sprog

Just thought i'd say hi - i hadnt spotted this thread before  
I'm in for my ET tomorrow morning. I'm doing ICSI and just 2 out of 8 eggs fertilised, so we have to decide what to do if they both make it through tonight. Anyone going for SET?


----------



## kara76

sprog

welcome to our happy home

remember it only takes one to make a baby.

I have had SET once on a frozen cycle as the other 2 weren;'t very good. Is SET up to you?


----------



## Sprog

I think so, but obviously we will be asking lots of questions on what they think is best. Our consent form states one but if they think we would be better off using two, then fine.

The thing is it will only be a day two embie, they want to get it back in ASAP i dont know if this is a good or a bad thing?


----------



## kara76

its probably because you have 2 embryos and its best to get to et as that is where the embryos are meant to be and they wouldn't wana risk losing then in the lab

i am sure they will guide you

i see you had 2 baseline, didn't you have your period in time?


----------



## Finlay

Hi everyone 

Welcome Sprog and good luck for your ET  

Sam - how are you today, still bloated? Do you need to keep the cyclogest in the fridge? I haven't done that before.

Queenie - Could you get in touch with them about the DHEA?

I'll be going for my first scan tomorrow,   ,  excited to see what is happening.


----------



## kara76

finlay good luck with your scan, im glad your excited hunni


----------



## Finlay

Thanks Kara  

I've read about your scans this week,   sorry you couldn't start as planned, but it must be for the best and if it works in the end that's all that counts


----------



## miriam7

good luck for the morning finlay and sprog (like the username   )


----------



## Flash123

Dearest pix and queenie - I am so sorry to here your news. This fertility rollercpoaster is a ****!!
I know it doesn't get any easier but I am hoping your pain goes away soon.

Congratulations mariam. was your Princess born on Monday - if so that was my transfer day, lets hope she brings some baby dust  

Had 1 Grade 5 AB Blast put back. Had to be sedated and dug around quite a bit but am sooo pleased it is all done. Only on day 4 and going nuts all ready. Have had bad cramps all night - as if af is on her way. I am hoping desperately that it is too early. but am starting to recognize that familiar feeling  .

Haven't had time to read back too far so my love, hugs and baby dusts to everyone else.

Take care
liz


----------



## miriam7

liz ...she was born on sunday sending you lots and lots of luck and baby dust         signs of af and bfp are so similar theres no telling so pma!


----------



## Queenie1

just spoke to JE secretary and she is gonna leave my notes out and a message for her to ring me. won't be till next week as she is not in today.

also just had an email from my brother in oz and he said he took a tablet called menevit. it is supposed to improve sperm, apparently it is quite popular over there.


----------



## kara76

liz great news on your blast, cramps mean nothing

queenie thats great hun, if they don't call, call them back by the end of next week...how are you feeling?


----------



## PixTrix

Hi everybody and thank you so much for being there.

Queenie how are you feeling now? I hope JE gets back to you soon. Going to look into that menevit

Loads of baby dust Liz and Sam.

Finlay good luck

Welcome and good luck Sprog.

I'm not there until 3.30 Jule, shame would have been lovely to have got together.


----------



## Finlay

Hi everyone

scan showed 3 follies on the right, 9,10 and 13 mm   , nothing on the left (had a cyst there last month which made them cancel treatment).

Hopefully   they will all grow nicely now, next scan booked for Monday.

Liz - well done on your blast transfer, lots of  to you now

Queenie - I hope JE will call you back soon, it must be a difficult time for you right now and I always find it helps if you do something actively to try and improve your chances rather than waiting around for your next turn.

Sprog - how did it go today?

Sam - how are you and how is the TWW treating you?


----------



## kara76

finlay thats great, well done you

you feeling ok?


----------



## Sprog

It's so good that this local thread is here... nice to chat with you all x

Well i had ET today. Not sure if i said earlier but we had 8 eggs used out of 9, for ICSI. 2 Fertilised. The embies are both 4 cell, one had no fragmentation and the other scored 1, and on symmetry one scored 1 and the other scored 2. So that is really good. The embryologist said the one embryo was a 'text book embryo' and was super duper!!!! So we just used that one. The other little embie is going in the freezer for later  

I am so excited and PUPO


----------



## kara76

that is great news

well done you must be pleased


----------



## Queenie1

well done sprog   for a good 2ww and a bfp.

well done finley and good luck for monday.

sam hope your 2ww is going well.

pix how are you.

i'm ok ish thanks really has hit me hard this time i think its cos i really had a good feeling about this 2ww. i am feeling a bit better today have done loads in the garden which helped.


----------



## Flash123

fab news sprog and finley   and lots and lots of     to you both


----------



## Finlay

Thanks for all your wishes everyone, am going to "celebrate" with DH now with a bottle of wine


----------



## kara76

queenie bfn are so hard hunni

finlay enjoy your wine......remember to drink loads of water to flush it out afterwards


----------



## miriam7

hope your ok queenie   finlay good luck for monday   sprog wishing you lots and lots of luck


----------



## Sam76

Evening all - sorry it's been a couple of days.

Have felt like a bloody spacehopper with the bloating. Have come to bed with the laptop pretty much every evening this week straight after tea. Seems to be side effect of the cyclogest - along with very sore (.)(.). Have been knocking back the prune juice and today had 5 dried figs which seemed to have had the desired effect! Have had lower abdomen cramps (like early onset of AF for the last few days - feels as though I can always 'feel' my uterus due to the constant aching. Back ache also persistent..... hark at me... moan moan moan  - sorry 

First week of 2ww has gone ok but starting to get to me a bit. Yesterday was the first day I allowed myself to consider the possibility that the IUI has worked... but strangely can't quite imagine me being pg - after 4 years of AF arriving right on cue and BFNs on every test ever taken just doesn't seem possible. OTD has moved forward   spoke to one of the nurses and asked about bloating and bad back and what I should do about test result as orginal test was on SUnday 3rd and the Monday is a bank hol. Was told to do it on Friday the 1st May (so that i can speak to someone whatever the result)- which will be 14 days after - and repeat on Sunday so no need for   I've been given permission! Got some tests today £££ - have to confess to looking at back to see just how early it might be worth testing next week, but a 6 quid a pop will try to resist the temptation. 

Going out with some people i went to school with tomorrow evening - some I see quite a lot and some I haven't seen for years - so that should take my mind off things (tho most of the ladies have babies and one is pg! ....so perhaps not)

Fin - nurse told me to keep cyclogest in the fridge to keep them firmer which makes them easier to insert - they don't feel cold  when I use them tho  

      and     to all those in the mad house with me...

have a lovely weekend all xxx


----------



## miriam7

hope you have a nice night tomorrow sam i know 2ww drives you mental so best to try keep busy least you can test early


----------



## Finlay

Hi Sam

Thanks, will try keeping them in the firdge this time  

I have never had any of your symptoms on my TWW after IUI, I think it sounds very promising...

Have fun with your night out

xx


----------



## Sam76

twit-twoo fellow night owls  

thanks both. I know eveyone's symptoms are different and keep going round in circles.... searching for symptom info online then reminding myself that what means AF for some has meant pg for others and vice versa - doesn't stop me repeating the cycle of reading, thinking, telling self to stop thinking etc etc etc   At least if it hasn't worked this time, next time round I'll know what to expect and what that might mean for me 

going out tomorrow... have just looked at face in mirror and think that waxing upper lip the night before going out perhaps not such a great idea- look like i've been slurping ribena from a bucket. Can't see a way to disguise redness if it's not gone in the morning - very difficult to eat or drink with a scarf over lower part of my face.... crikey I'm silly sometimes... would like to blame 2ww but think it'sjust me!

nite nite xx


----------



## kara76

oh sam i hate searching the internet for things on the 2ww an i don't do it anymore

how is your redness?


----------



## Flash123

That's great news sam that you can test early. My test day is Mon 4th May. Can't believe the first week isn't even over with yet. I am going well and truely round the bend. Every twinge, taste is driving me mad.

This 2ww is so much worse than I remember. Sorry if TMI but cycogest is having op effect on me - making EXTREMELY regular - no dried figs or prune juice needed!!! DH is dismayed with the amount of info and discriptions I keep giving him - don't want him to feel left out ha ha ha!!!  Keep those fingers crossed and test will soon be here.
Liz XX


----------



## MinMin

Hello, I am a newbie!!   I guess I am an April Cycler!!  My god, I wish I'd discovered FF months ago!!!!!!!!  I am currently having treatment in Cardiff.
I am very nervous, having my ET tomorrow!!  My EC was Wed - 12 fertilised!  They were going to do ET on Sat but got a call yesterday morning, they have 7 good embies so I was told it would be a lot better to go for Blastocyst on Monday.  I guess I will be having 2  ?!!  I am very nervous, my first IUI was very difficult as I have a retroverted uterus, after several goes, the nurse had to get a doctor in.  I hope it will go ok tom.  I am really worried about this full bladder business as I might wet myself  !!


----------



## Queenie1

welcome minmin. you will find ff a great help to you whilst going through tx and everyone is lovely.

well done on getting 12 fertilised that is a brill number. i'm sure it will go well tomorrow and if there is any problem they will give you sedation. i had sedation on my et as i found it painful. so don't worry the staff are really lovely. i drank water on my journey there and then when i got there had to use the loo and then kept drinking whilst there so don't worry about that.

good luck for et tomorrow. what time are you in.


----------



## ANDI68

Welcome Minmin,

It's great you have got to blasts, well done on the number fertilised.  Don't worry about the bladder, on my first ET I was busting and had to let out half on my following ET's I went to the loo after getting there and sipped a cup of water.  Your bladder doesn't totally empty when you go to the loo so it doesn't need too much to top back up.

Good luck for tomorrow x


----------



## ebonie

welcome minmin sorry hun i posted to you on the newbie thread just now i didnt realise you was already over here    wishing you loads of luck for tomorrow hun xxxxxxxxx


----------



## MinMin

Hi girlies  

Thanks for the advice and support!  I need to be in by 2pm tom, so will start drinking on the way there.  Not sure whether I will get another phone call from them tom am, I am hoping that all the embies (7 left) are still alive and kicking and turning into blasts  ! 

Luckily, I have a week off from work (since last wed) so I have 2 days off after the ET before going back to work on Thur!  I have been told that I need to be completely stress free and calm during implantation.  I guess if I am having the ET tom, the implantation would have taken place by Thursday?!


----------



## Sam76

Hi Minmin   - welcome, congrats and good luck for tomorrow.

Kara - Redness had gone by yesterday morning - phew! - still looking to check everytime i see my reflection tho.had a good time last night was great to see some people i haven't seen in a while. Lots of babytalk   all but 2 of us have children and one is pg so guess it was inevitable.

Things not looking good for me - Day 9 of 2ww - and starting brown spotting this morning and has continued all day - exactly like onset of AF for the last 2yrs. A day or so earlier than i expected and i know that it isn't necessarily the end but just doesn't feel right... am expecting this to continue for a few days before the old witch is well and truly here. Felt really down this morning so DH and I took the dogs to Swansea and had fish n chips for lunch in Mumbles. Good way to take mind off things. 

Had a really embarrasing moment with the dogs tho - I left DH finishing his lunch on a bench whilst i went for wander with the dogs to see if i could find a loo - just opposite crazy golf and on main street both dogs had a massive poo at exactly the same time in the middle of the pavement - in full view of everyone.Worst thing - DH had the poo-bags. I tried calling his mobile - no answer - so i had to dash back to him - looking as if i was leaving the mess in the middle of the pavement and come back with him and bags to clean it up   - yuck!


Hope everyone's had a chance to enjoy the unexpected fine weather today  I'm going to make a list of all the things I can enjoy doing when AF does show up so at least it won't all be bad (who am I trying to kid!) - bottle of wine, big bag of peanut m&m's.... will probably kick it off.

take care all x x


----------



## rach5

All the very best for tomorrow minmin


----------



## Sprog

Good luck for tomorrow Minmin - i had my eggs collected at Cardiff the same day as you!!! I was there at 9.30am. Well done on getting all those eggs fertilised and dont worry the ET is fine. I found the EC very painful towards the end as my pain relief was wearing off, but for me ET was fine. Make sure you take your camera to get a pic of your embies on the big screen


----------



## kara76

minmin welcome to the world of ff and the mad world of the  ivf wales thread, going to blast is a really postive thing to be able to do so well done. as for wetting yourself that is always my biggest fear at et and i have even had to get of the bed before and go to the loo. i always now go to the loo when i arrive and then sip water

sprog how ya doing?

sam im glad the redness has gone down, i do silly thing like that


----------



## MinMin

Thanks Kara, I am getting great support and advice from everyone here.

Hi Sprog, God!!   It's such a small world!  I was there at 09:30 too, you must have been behind the curtain opposite me!!  I was really quiet, playing on my DS trying to keep my mind occupied!  I was really fortunate in that my sedation has worked so well.  I did ask the doctor to give me lots of sedation though!!  I couldn't even remember getting back onto wheelchair, next thing I knew, I was lying on comfy chair behind curtain (and found DH eating a meal deal from Boots  !!)  My husband said he will use his phone camera, I am not sure how much one can catch onto photo, but will have a go anyway!  When is your test date??


----------



## Finlay

Hi everyone

Welcome Minmin and good luck for tomorrow

Sam   sorry to hear that you hadsome spotting, but it's not yet over  

Liz - how are you feeling after your ET?

 everyone else

Had a busy day today, cleaned the house (as there won't be any cleaning for the next few weeks), went to the Brecon Beacons and had one of DDs friends over to play in the afternoon. Jabs done for today and next scan tomorrow morning. They said IUI maybe Thursday or Friday, but I feel it might be earlier... Tomorrow's scan will tell.


----------



## Flash123

Hiya everyone

Having a really bad couple of days. AF cramps are getting worse  - though not constant. (.)(.) are no longer sore  . I am only on day 7 - another week left yet till I test. 

I was expecting some bad days but just can't stop crying.  I know af cramps are normal but I feel soooo much like it is going to arrive any minute - TMI but constant knicker checking!!! Feel like I am being a total baby and meeting trouble at trouble's gate (as my aunty says) I just don't want it to be over this soon - want to make it to test day but don't think I can cope with this for another week. If AF is going to arrive wish she would just get on with it. Is that  

Dh is being wonderfully kind and keeps telling he is sure it has worked but that is just making me more upset. He is sooo looking forward to this that I don't want to let him down.

Sorry for my rant but don't know what to do.

Liz


----------



## Sprog

Hi everyone,

Minmin that is so funny that we were there at the same time!!! I test on 10th May - good luck for today and i have sent you a PM...

Liz i know its hard but try to relax and you are PUPO ok?   I have been crying too, mostly for stupid little things, that makes me think that af could be on its way but i have decided to blame it on the progesterone!

I am     for you all xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## kara76

i think crying and the 2ww goes hand in hand, it has to be the worst bit of treatment and the bit where i feel we get the least support. its such a worry

keep your chins up girls, the clinic is getting good results right now so fingers crossed


----------



## chally85

hi everyone 

hope your all doing well.

had my baseline on Friday, not good, i haven't seen AF yet my lining is too thick obviously, and i have a nice big cyst on my ovaries again and an extra week on the blasted injections  . i have to go back this Friday for scan again but if AF still hasn't shown up i have to phone the hospital and go for a scan the following week. i can't believe its taking so long i have felt really down all over the weekend so going shopping with mother today to try and cheer me up lol.

sorry for moaning so much but thanks for listening.    xxxxxx


----------



## kara76

oh chally what a pain for you hunni, i am sorry

i hope an extar weeks sorts you out, down reg will make you feel down too, its awful i know


----------



## chally85

wooooo hoooooo AF arrived this afternoon   i have never been so pleased to see her lol. not long now and im well on the way to et .

the shopping has done me the world of good im full of beans now lol, perhaps all that walking done the trick.

Kara - how you getting on with your tx?


----------



## kara76

great news hun

my on hold now until i start down reg which isn't far away at all, got lots on at the moment so lots to focus on


----------



## Flash123

Nice one Catherine    Thrilled for you

For you XXXXX


----------



## PixTrix

Sorry that this is just a quicky and no personals, not very well at the moment, but wanted you all to know that I am thinking of you all going through tx and wish you all the luck in the world x


----------



## Finlay

Evening everyone 

  Liz, Chally, Pix

Had scan today, follies not grown as much as they expected, but still ok. Another scan on Wednesday


----------



## MinMin

Hello everyone,

Finally had my ET this afternoon, everything went well, wasn't too uncomfortable!  We made the right decision waiting for blasts, they managed to transfer 2 good ones today, one of them was already hatching out a bit, hopefully this is very good sign!    I was told that if I had gone for the 3 day transfer, one of the embies they would have chosen had arrested over the weekend.  There are still 3 blasts left and they will ring me tom to let me know whether they can freeze them  

I am now wrapped in cotton wool!  Been told not to eat spicy food/curry for next 2 weeks or so!! I love spicy food and curry  
My test day is 11th May (Monday), would it be really naughty to do it on 10th??   As I would hate to do a test then go to work if I get


----------



## Flash123

Fab news on your transfer Minmin.  Now the joyous part starts!! 

During my 2wwthis website has been a god send. Every 2 minutes I am checking something - blame it completely for a total lack of attempting any house work!!!

Are you at IVF wales? If you are they will do everything to freeze your blasts. I had my et on 20th and my test day is mon 4th.

We have 3 blast left over - 2 were good but 1 was a bit iffy (not lovely Lindon's words but mine!!) but they froze them all. Don't know if they will all defrost because of quality but hey - it is worth trying.

Good luck sweety  
Liz


----------



## Sprog

I had two embies, and just one transfered (on Friday). The clinic said they would phone me on Saturday to tell me that the 'spare' embie had been frozen but they didn't call. I'm now really worried that they didn't freeze it - i've called and i'm waiting for someone to get back to me.     Surely they wouldn't forget to do it? or maybe the embryo ended up being no good......


----------



## Flash123

Ohh sprog you will have to phone them. The waiting will drive you even further round the bend - and you have enough to worry about anyway.


----------



## kara76

minmin and sprog i hope you get news soon on your frosties

liz hang in there girl


----------



## MinMin

Hi Liz
How are you getting on? Hang in there!  
I am in IVF Wales so I guess they will do what they can with the embies.  This 2ww will be a nightmare, I think once I go back to work, it will be fine, I will have plenty of things to keep my mind occupied!  Bank holiday Monday next mon too - an extra day off!

Sprog, give them a ring today!!


----------



## Flash123

DERRR! How dull am I minmin asking if you are in ivf wales - this is the ivf thread!!!!!!


----------



## MinMin

Yes, I thought it was a strange question!!!


----------



## Flash123

It's the hormones honest!! Pity being twp isn't a symptom - I would be well on my way!!!


----------



## kara76

pmsl liz that was funny lol

so are you both taking cyclogest?


----------



## Flash123

Yeh - lovely side effects.

The wind is going down a treat. have to make a quick exit everytime time for check for leakage. I tell you what all your dignity goes out of the window with this bloody treatment lark!!!


----------



## kara76

i have to say i don't miss the soggy farts now i use gestone

ive just notice ive lost my bracelet that luke brought me years ago


----------



## Sprog

Ha ha ha Kara u make me laugh..... 

I have phoned re the frostie but i spoke to the nurses and they will get embryology to phone me today. I am going   You hear horror stories of people making mistakes - i hope have a frostie - imagine if they didnt do it. I think i will leave it till 1pm and then phone again.


----------



## kara76

sprog i think you can rest assured that they wouldn't forget, they have systems in place so embryos aren't forgotten lol


----------



## MinMin

Sprog, don't worry, I am sure they won't forget!  If they don;t ring me today, I will give them a ring tomorrow.

Yes, I am on Cyclogest twice daily.  I actually find them a lot better rectally, a lot less leakage, also I am really regular now!   I know it sounds disgesting, but you try to put it in as high as possible, you shouldn't get too much farts!!!


----------



## kara76

i much prefer to jab myself in the **** now lol

cycolgest gave me such a bad belly


----------



## MinMin

lol  are we still talking about suppositories??!!

Just got a  from hospital, no frosties, all arrested!!    God, I had 12 fertilised in the beginning, it's amazing how many don't actually make it!


----------



## kara76

oh i am sorry but lets hope you don't need any frosties and you must have the best ones back with you

i could be very rude regards bums etc etc but i will be good for once lol


----------



## Flash123

minmin - i am so sorry hun. lets hopa and pray that the 2 that have just come home give you your dreams.

Kara - have you found your bracelet. Also what type of bad stomach did you get from cyclogest. I sometimes get irritable bowel and the pain is really like af pains- am wondering now if my pains are the effcts of the cyclogest and not impending af?


----------



## Flash123

oh god. have just had bright red spotting. is it over. is implantation bleed brown or red, can spotting be bright red. is day 13 past ec and day 8 past blast transfer too late for implantation?


----------



## kara76

liz no one will be able to tell what it is until you test im afraid but spotting is common after ivf. fingers crossed it stops if not you might want to give clinic a call

when is test date?

i haven;t found my bracelet

the cyclogest gave me bad cramps and bad bowels too every going too much or not enough


----------



## MinMin

I am a bit disappointed with the lack of frosties, but the best ones are hopefully    still growing inside!!  

Liz,  hang in there.  I have read a lot of people get brown and red spotting.  Are you due to test in the next few days?


----------



## Flash123

test date not until monday.


----------



## Sprog

Panic over... the embie WAS frozen - i totally lost perspective, of course they wouldn't forget!!!!¬ 

Liz - can't help you there, I have no idea but hang in there, these things happen and its not the same for everyone    

Minmin - sorry about your frosties but like Kara said you must have the best ones back with you  

Hmmm Kara i understand what you said about the cyclogest - i'm bordering getting a bad belly with it now.

Big Hi and a   for everyone else.

Well its so stupid, me and DH were looking through baby names - i bought a book from Asda. So far i haven't found any good names but there were names that were unbelievable so i had to write them down: Bazooka, Bingo, Bongo, Ali-ba-ba, Cack, Conk, Dawk, Delete, Dog, Dong, Dooley, Duff, Dude, Dunk and Duster - Serious i am not lying lol... x   But i did for a split second think Dude would be good lol


----------



## MinMin

LOL!    Are you sure you didn't get a book for dogs 

It's amazing what people would call their dogs/babies nowadays!!  I don't think I can look at baby names yet though, they are called embies at the moment, quite a nice name!! 

Liz, keep your fingers and your legs crossed.  I am   for you!


----------



## kara76

sprog well done on your frostie, you must be please. i found using th front door at night and back door in the morning did help with the belly aches a bit

loving the names lol, i named our first embryos but haven't since the first time.....i might well do it again this time lol


----------



## Cath34

Hi ladies, I'm loving those crazy names too  
Best of luck for testing Liz   its a BFP


----------



## miriam7

hi all ...im not managing to keep up very well at the moment   but wish you all lots and lots of luck


----------



## PixTrix

Just to let you know that I am thinking of you all and   for BFP's. When not so poorly will be back to posting properly!


----------



## kara76

oh pix what is wrong?

i want to wish your dh good luck with his op tomorrow


----------



## Queenie1

just a quick post.

hi to everyone

good luck to all those going through tx and on the 2ww good luck for a bfp.

pix good luck for dh op tomorrow.


----------



## Flash123

Haven't had any more bleeding through the night (been up since 4 watching - sure the witch new!) or this morning.  But still feels like she is on her way.  

We were holding off telling our parents it is over till af was in full flow but just phoned clinic and the said it might not arrive fully till I stop my meds.

Feeling quite light headed today but that could be tiredness or emotional exhaustion from all the crying yesterday (I am a drama queen!!)

earliest I can test is Sat. Clinic is then shut till tues so whatever outcome have to keep taking meds till I speak to them on Tues. That means af might not arrive until wed!!! 

AHHHHHHH!!!!!!


----------



## kara76

oh liz it'a not over til you pee on that stick

are you 9 days post blast transfer today?


----------



## Flash123

Yeh Kara - and they have been the longest 9 days of my life!!

You must be so strong going through what you have gone through. But I know why -the dream is there for us.


----------



## kara76

some clinics test at 10 days post blast!!!!

not sure if im strong, addicted or stupid lol, i just can not give up on this


----------



## Flash123

I think we need to be a bit of all 3 to be honest - other wise we would never be part of this rollercoaster.

take care XXX


----------



## kara76

try and keep your chin up hunni


----------



## Cath34

Hi Liz, I tested 10days past blast and was told to so you can test over the weekend if you want to know either way. After all the embies are 14days old today if you had blasts. Mine was over Easter w/e and I tested before the Mon as I didn't want to keep on with meds if it had failed. It was a horrid either way really, the knowing and and not knowing. Are you tempted?


----------



## Flash123

Hiya Cath

Plucked up the courage and tested today but didn't pee on the stick long enough so test was inconclusive   

I know it is early but think I will have another go tomorrow and keep going till sat!! Don't know about a credit crunch - i think I am keeping clear blue in business!!


----------



## ANDI68

Oh no Liz, as if it's not hard enough without getting an inconclusive result.  Try and keep your chin up, I know it's hard


----------



## MinMin

Hi Liz,

Keeping my fingers and everything crossed for you


----------



## Flash123

oh well, it's well and truely over for us a  .  Am gutted. Don't know if is was hope or nievity but i really thought it would work.   As if that in itself isn't bad enough i have crippling pains!!

At least we have a few snow babies that we can bring home soon. 

Thanks for all you kind thoughts. Back to crying and a big cwch from dh.


----------



## Taffy Girl

So, so sorry Liz. Sending lots of      to you and hubby. 
Keep focused on those frosties and take care of yourselves x


----------



## Finlay

Oh Liz   very sorry for you.


----------



## Cath34

Oh Liz, I'm so very sorry, I feel awful now for telling you to test. re you going to stop meds or keep going and re test?


----------



## MinMin

Liz

I am so sorry to hear  .  But I think you ought to test again in a few days though. 
Can you ring the clinic in the morning?  But they will probably tell you to test in a few days and continue with the meds.
Lots of


----------



## Sam76

Liz so sorry hun   looks like I'm in same boat too  

Have had brown spotting for 4 days and just started bleeding tonight - not heavy yet but with the cramps I've got in my tummy can't imagine that the witch won't be in full flow before the morning. Gutted. I managed to do an inconclusive test this afternoon too - test date not til Friday. DH came home earlier than I expected so didn't have my mind on doing it properly, as I had said I'd wait. It was a BFN but no line came up in the control window so couldn't have pee'd on it for long enough (or maybe too long )  either way, now that I've started bleeding, i just feel like a fool.

don't know how i'll deal with going to work in the morning - i guess at least it'll keep my mind occupied. Had booked friday off so that if test was a bfn at least i could stay home and cry.... will still be taking the day off as i'm sure i won't be done with the tears tomorrow   

nite nite - sorry to leave on a downer.... hope everyone's ok xx


----------



## miriam7

so sorry liz and sam i would test again tho just incase


----------



## kara76

liz and sam 

you will have to test again im afraid. I am sorry its not looking good


----------



## Finlay

Liz and Sam   very sorry for you both.

Had trigger last night and now just waiting for 12.00 tomorrow   for IUI.


----------



## kara76

finlay loads of luck with insem huni and please let us know how it all goes


----------



## ebonie

Im sorry to hear about your bfn liz and sam


----------



## Cath34

So sorry Liz ad Sam.


----------



## Queenie1

so sorry liz and sam  

finley good luck with iui


----------



## Flash123

Thank you all for your kind thoughts and words. 

They say that words don't heal but it means alot to know you are all there and you know what it feels like.

XXX to you all


----------



## kara76

how are you today girls?


----------



## kara76

finlay you should be all done now, hope it went well


----------



## Finlay

Thanks everyone for your wishes  

Had it only done at about 2pm as they were very busy today. At least it's over and now the waiting game starts.

Had a panic this morning as I thought I might have already ov, but scan showed all follies still there.

So     it works this time.

xx


----------



## kara76

well done finlay.

so now the wait starts.

Who did the insem for you?


----------



## Finlay

Hi Kara (oh, I'm talking to a famous person now   after last night's programme)

I have asked for Grace to do it the last two times as the nurse who tried it the first time had great difficulties (she couldn't find my cervix  ) and had to get Grace to do it anyway. I'm a bit of a whimp but rather than having somebody poking aroudn for ages....


----------



## kara76

you are indeed 

aww grace is nice, so when is test day?

maybe we should aim to get them all on the tv


----------



## Finlay

test date is 17th May, but not sure if I can last that long....

just tried to make a ticker, but something has gone wrong


----------



## kara76

thats a wild ticker hun, lots of date on there


----------



## ebonie

17th may is a lucky day finlay its Ds birthday  

wishing you loads of luck for the 2ww


----------



## Jule

Sorry to hear about your BFN Liz and Sam


----------



## Flash123

Thanks ladies. Feeling alot better today. No point thinking about the past - just need to put our energies to the future. 

Strange because it was always me who was the driving force - if I had said on day of ec that we were to cancel it, dh would have been quite happy - but he is like a dog with a bone at mo.

He has been reading about the importance of positioning and is trying to find out if the clinic keep records and the success rate for who put the embyos back. Love him. I believe if it is going to work it will work. 

We have decided to wait a few months, go on holiday in the summer and thaw our snow babies when we get home.

XXX everyone

P.S. Finley - May 17th is a very good day - 2 days before my birthday, my God daughters christening AND my uncles Dennis' 78th Birthday - what more evidence to you need!!!! Lots of hugs to you honey XXXX


----------



## Jule

Liz that sounds like a good plan, its nice to have a holiday and relax.  im sure you will feelmuch more relaxed and ready to go again. Hoping the next time will be the time for you


----------



## Queenie1

finley good luck on your 2ww.


----------



## kara76

liz having a plan is always good even if it changed along the way


----------



## Cath34

Is that right Liz that the positioning of the embryo when its transferred can make all the difference. I didn't know that? Saying that when I had my consultation in another clinic in London this week, he did a mock ET and he told me he was measuring where the best/correct place was to deposit the embryo. This makes sense now I think, although I have ever had that done before.


----------



## kara76

This is why they use ultra sound when you have embryo transfer to place them in the right spot yet embryo can and do move, even with ivf you can have an ectopic!!!

It is worth jotting down in your question for follow up though


----------



## miriam7

best of luck for your 2ww finlay


----------



## chally85

hello girls how are you all?

Liz and Sam so sorry to hear of you results, i hope your both ok   

i hope everyone's well.

sorry i haven't been on for a while, i haven't been feeling my self for the last week been feeling quite down. im snapping at my DP alot and crying over nothing it's quite strange. my DP is not being very understanding, he thinks im off my rocker lol i don't think he understands the effects that the meds can have on people.

i had my 2nd baseline scan on Friday, it was absolutely hectic at the clinic, i waited 2 hours for my appointment, but they were really apologetic.  i started my estrodole yesterday and i go back for my scan on the 15th and hopefully they say my et will be the week commencing the 18th of may  , i am now wishing the days away lol.

sorry if i have depressed anyone, but i know you girls understand, at least i get support from you.

thanks for listening    xxxxx


----------



## kara76

oh chally that would be down reg for you and the pills will slowly ease the side effects from the suprecur


----------



## Flash123

Oh Cath - 2 hours waiting. What a nightmare! Good luck though. Lots of XXXXX for you.

Keep smiling Finley and the days will be over before you know it.

Kara - I remember reading a post you did about possible questions to ask at clinic. I have looked but can't find it. Can you remember where it was posted - cheers XXX


----------



## MinMin

Liz and Sam, so sorry to hear your results,     Hope you are ok.
Chally, I had terrible side effects from drugs, really short tempered with everything and everybody!  It will soon go though!!  

I am it's over for me.  I am now 11 dpo and 6 dp blasts transfer.  Been having light bleeding past 2 days plus today.  Intermittent, dark red discharge,sometimes brown, just like what you get before the start of AF, mostly in toilet after poo, (after straining) very little on knickers.  I think the evil witch has got me      .  I keep trying to convince myself and DH that it could still be implantation bleeding, but it's lasting a bit too long now.  I am feeling really down, I know there is no way of knowing until you test.  DH is not being very supportive at all and said there is no point testing anymore, cos it's very likely to be  .  I did say that I need him to be slightly positive for me, but I guess he is really disappointed too and is preparing for the worst!


----------



## kara76

liz i have bumped up the follow up questions thread, i hope it helps

minmin i am sorry hunni and men deal with thing very different to us, big massive hugs


----------



## miriam7

minmin hope you are ok    whens test day supposed to be?


----------



## Jule

I am so sorry minmin it is so hard, how much longer till test date?


----------



## MinMin

11th May, but I might do it on 10th May (Sunday)! so only less than a week to go.


----------



## Flash123

Minmin, have you been on the 2ww board. If you go take a look at Swan. We hade most of our treatments on same days. She has been bleeding quite heavily since last wed and has terrible af pains. Since then she has done a test nearly everyday and they keep showing positive. So don't give up yet.

Thanks Kara you are a star.


----------



## MinMin

Thanks Liz, is it the ladies in waiting 2ww thread?  I will have a quick look!


----------



## Queenie1

minmin hope things are ok and that the bleed has stopped.


----------



## MinMin

Hi Queenie,

Thanks, the bleeding has stopped for 2 days now.  I feel a bit happier now, there is bit of hope that it was implantation bleeding!!    My OTD is not until 11th May, but I think I will do one this Friday!!!


----------



## Sam76

Minmin   that things still ok with you - hang in there hun! glad to hear the bleeding has stopped x

Finlay - good luck for the 2ww - hope you're coping ok x

Hello and     to all xx

It was indeed a   for me. Tested last Friday and got DH to look at the result (at 5am) went back to sleep, woke up and phoned the clinic and was fine. Only when I called my parents to tell them did I start  . DH was gutted too. We went and blew £800 on a new tent   not sure where we're going yet but will be good to plan a break.
Next cycle should be in July (didn't realise you had to wait quite so long to try again) - made a follow-up appointment for this treatment but couldn't get one until 30th July - which'll probably be after the next one starts   but will keep ringing to see if they've got any cancellations. (Wish the receptionist hadn't kept asking if it was a FAILED treatment - really made it sound like it was my fault - i know that's just me being hypersensitive lol but think they should use the word 'unsuccessful')
Feeling ok but just have a feeling that i'll never be pregnant (sounds a bit negative but just can't quite imagine it happening). Hey ho.... nothing to do but wait... oh and     like crazy 'til July xx

Take care all and thanks for the support - I'll probably pop back now and again between now and July to check out the BFP's x x x


----------



## Jule

Sorry to hear about your BFN Sam    Hope you manage to have a good holiday and relax before you go for the next cycle.  I would definately keep ringing clinic for cancellations cause with the summer coming people may cancel because of their holidays.  Hope you manage to get an appt.

Minmin   you get BFP and sending      Good luck for Fri


----------



## Cath34

So sorry Sam. I hope time flies by for you to start again. I think we all wish time away on here after an unsucessful treatment.
Minmin- glad to hear the bleeding has stopped, I hope its good news for you. Hang in there, only a few days left.


----------



## MinMin

So sorry Sam    , be strong, try to have a lovely time away.  I find it really helps to go away to clear your mind.  By the time you come back, you will hopefully feel a lot better as the drug would have worn off too!  Keep ringing the clinic to check for cancellations.  I find Sue the receptionist really lovely and helpful.

Thanks for all your good wishes everybody, I am    .  I am going to be naughty and test this weekend.  OTD 11/05 (next Monday).  I am keeping everything crossed, please         , only a few more days to go


----------



## ANDI68

Sam sorry about your result.  Hope the break away will help you heal  

Minmin ... fingers are crossed for you


----------



## Taffy Girl

Sam sorry to hear it didnt work for you this time.   Enjoy your break - wherever you end up 

Good luck for test minmin    

Finlay - hope you are ok -and not going   on the 2WW  

Hi to everyone else x


----------



## mimi41

Sam so sorry to hear about the result.  Take care of yourself

Minmin   for a bfp for you, we need some good news on this site


----------



## kara76

oh sam i am so very sorry, you take care


----------



## Finlay

Just a quick hello

Sorry to Sam  

I'm at my family's at the moment and can't really access the internet very well  

Will be back regularly soon

xx


----------



## PixTrix

Sorry not been around to give any support ladies, esp when everyone was so supportive to me, but been no use to anyone at the mo.

I know that it is late coming but so sorry liz and Sam  

Good luck Finlay and Minmin x


----------



## miriam7

so sorry sam bfns are crap  hope you are ok    good luck minmin and finlay


----------



## MinMin

Hello ladies,

I am officially 11dpt and 16dpo today, my OTD is Monday, but I couldn't wait and tested this morning and had a  (2-3 wks) -ClearBlue Digital.  I will test again on Monday.  We are in   .


----------



## ANDI68

WOW Minmin .. .congrats!!


----------



## kara76

wow congratulation minmin you must be over the moon

i hope this now starts the bfp trend


----------



## Cath34

Many congrats Minmin, thats great news


----------



## Taffy Girl

Congrats minmin


----------



## PixTrix

Huge congratulations Minmin


----------



## miriam7

minmin thats brilliant news. bet you cant believe it


----------



## mimi41

Congrats minmin


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Congrats Minmin, take care and enjoy every minute


----------



## MinMin

Thanks girlies, I am over the moon.  I am still finding it hard to take it in, I keep thinking something is going to happen and take it all away!  .  Thanks for all your support the past few weeks though! Would not have gone through this without you girls!


----------



## Queenie1

congratulations minmin so pleased for you enjoy yourself now. 

sam so sorry to hear your news


----------



## Jule

Congratulations Minmin thats brilliant news.  Are you taking the gestone or pessaries.  Relax and take it easy and enjoy.


----------



## MinMin

I am on pessaries twice daily!


----------



## KellyG

Congratulations Minmin

Kara i know u dont need it but good luck for ur jabs and hopfully last and successful cycle xxxxxxx


----------



## kara76

thanks kelly


----------



## Flash123

Fab news Minmin.        
Congatulations. You must be absolutely delighted. Take  it easy and enjoy every moment.

XXXXX


----------



## ebonie

Aww minmin a huge congratulations to you both hun


----------



## popsi

minmum


----------



## MinMin

Thanks everybody.  Couldn't have made this 2WW without you!


----------



## rach5

Congratulations Minmin


----------



## Finlay

Minmim - 
  t hat's such good news!!!! Very happyfor you and your DH and all the best for the next 8 months.

I'm back home now, had a lovely week away.  
Unfortunately I'm now sure it hasn't worked this time either      .
Have had some brown discharge today (9 dpo) and I know it doesn't mean implantation for me as I had the same in the previous IUI.   

Anyway had a chat with DH this am and will book follow up to go ahead with IVF next.

Kara - glad to hear that you are on your way now, all the best


----------



## kara76

finlay im glad you had a nice time and try and stay postive as each cycle is different

i will keep my fingers crossed for you


----------



## miriam7

glad you had a nice break finlay .. i hope its not the end of your 2ww you really never can tell


----------



## Finlay

Thanks Kelly and Kara - I'll let you know what happens, but I haven't got my hopes up


----------



## Sprog

It didn't work for me this time . But i'm back in the clinic on 25th June for a treatment schedule for FET. We have one in the freezer and i really hope that one works. x


----------



## kara76

sprog i am so sorry hun 

keep your chin up


----------



## Jule

Sprog so sorry it dodnt work  . 

Finlay stay positive you never know this could be the cycle for you


----------



## Queenie1

sprog sorry to hear it didn't work this time. thinking of you. 

finlay keep positive there is still time to go yet.


----------



## miriam7

sorry sprog   but you never know the 1 frostie waiting might be your lucky 1 like mine was


----------



## Sprog

Miriam - did u just have 1 frostie to thaw? I'm worried cos my frostie was 2day 4 cell. It had a bit of fragmentation but was obviously ok to freeze - i'm scared it wont survive the thaw x


----------



## kara76

your embryo would have Vitrified and the success of thawing is very high and i mean very high. i beleive the precentage is around 98% survived the thaw

your embryo wouldn't have been frozen unless they think it has a good chance so try and stay postive

miriam daughter maia was from a fet, thawing a single embryo after it had been frozen twice


----------



## Flash123

Hey Sprog - when are you going for your FET?

Our fresh cycle was NHS and we have to wait till Aug 11th for our follow up. Gutted!!! We were hoping to do out FET during the 6 weeks hols but I guess not.

They have said we can do the FET before the follow up but I don't see the point as I bled on day 8 after a day 5 blast trans and they are considering changing some meds  

I am also worried about my frosties thawingbecause I am not sure of their quality. We had 3 left over blasts. 1 was good quality, 1 was quite good but the other was iffy. They weren't going to freeze all three - only the 1 but I had a dicky fit prior to trans  (was worried we would loose the 1 good one in thawing) We the 1 put back and then they froze all the other 3.

Take care


----------



## PixTrix

Hey Liz,
keep ringing for a cancellation for a follow up. I managed to get one for 2nd June today.


----------



## Flash123

Thanks Pix, that's fab news. Will start phoning tomorrow.


----------



## PixTrix

Great and don't worry about doing it every day if you need to, because they go in a flash. good luck x


----------



## kara76

liz i hope you get a cancellation hun and they will have made notes of any change in drugs etc in your notes so in reality you could go for a fet without a follow up

they tend to discuss all the bfn and make a plan of action as a team now rather than just one con!

your embryos would have been vitrified and the thaw rate is really good something like 98% (don't quote me or that)


----------



## miriam7

karas right on the frosties ...all 3 of mine survived the thaw  i had 2 put back and 1 refroze which is now maia


----------



## kara76

my last thaw all 3 of mine survived too


----------



## Sprog

Really 98% survive the thaw? And do they have cancellations? I didn't book in to have a consultation on what went wrong with my 1st round of ICSI, they just said we may as well get on with the FET asap. So my treatment schedule is 25th June.... i can't wait till then tho, i want to get on with it now!!!! Its doing my head in!

Thats brill Kara and Miriam on your frosties! I feel a bit better now. But i am still gonna start putting money aside in case we need another go of ICSI... Our 1st ICSI and this FET are NHS. So i'm guessing by the time the FET gets moving i will know by the end of Sept whether it has worked or not, then i want to start ICSI ASAP - so i'm guessing December, that gives me six months to save ahhhhhh...


----------



## kara76

this is what is printed on the website

46% 'Frozen' Embryo Pregnancy rate!
Following the implementation of the Vitrification programme at IVFWales in August 2007, we are delighted by our current pregnancy rate of 46% per Embryo Transfer. The new technique eliminates the presence of ice during freezing and therefore results in excellent survival rates during 'thawing'. In the first 39 couples to undergo Vitrified embryo transfer, 98% of embryos fully survived compared to the 50-80% survival that has been experienced globally for the last 3 decades. Our results which were presented at the British Fertility Society conference in Liverpool in September 2008 mirror those of other groups in Japan, Canada and the U.S who are also using the technique.


----------



## chally85

hi girls

haven't been on for a while, i hope everyone is doing well.

went to hospital today for scan was supposedly having FET on Monday but womb isn't thick enough   so i have to go back on Wednesday for scan and hopefully FET on Friday, it feels like it's never going to end and I'm starting to get a little bit down.  I'm going from feeling sad, then anxious and then really excited am i normal?

i think perhaps i should join the may cyclers but i don't want to miss anything on here lol.

how is everyone gettin on?

xxxx


----------



## miriam7

good luck for wed chally hope linings thick by then   and yes your normal so dont worry


----------

